# What series are you currently watching?



## slatka (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm curious to see what series people are watching now and what their opinions are on the series

I'm just about to finish watching Gilmore Girls (what a throw back)


----------



## Bowie (Mar 18, 2019)

Been watching Desperate Housewives with my boyfriend.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 18, 2019)

I've been watching a lot of Drag Race, rewatching the older seasons in prep for the new season that dropped a few weeks ago


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 18, 2019)

Bee and Puppycat and Steven Universe, whenever they decide to continue them.
 I am extremely excited to see where Bee and Puppcat's headed given the season finally.


----------



## XD001 (Mar 18, 2019)

Gotham and The Walking Dead


----------



## Saylor (Mar 18, 2019)

I got caught up with Killing Eve last week so I could watch the next season that's dropping soon. I love it and I love Sandra Oh


----------



## Coach (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm currently watching some older series of Top Gear, I've only seen the show on occasion so it's cool to see some new episodes as well as some that I can remember.


----------



## MochiACNL (Mar 18, 2019)

Charmed. The original, not the remake


----------



## Soenatte (Mar 18, 2019)

I started watching the Orville after a coworker reccomended it to me... it's pretty good!


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 18, 2019)

My boyfriend and I are re-watching Adventure Time together ^^ It?s perfect for us because it doesn?t require your full attention and we?re usually doing chores such as laundry/dishes whenever we have it on.


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 18, 2019)

Rewatching Drag race and just started watching The disappearance of Madeleine McCann.


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Mar 18, 2019)

I just wrapped up Yuri!!! On Ice and Love Stage!! so I’m aiming to watch citrus and Your Lie In April next


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 18, 2019)

Just finished The Office. Great show.

Continuing my mockumentary kick with Parks & Recreation.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Mar 18, 2019)

I've been watching mob psycho season 2!!!! There's a new episode out today and I'm really excited to see the rest of the arc animated but also i don't want the season to end yet huhu


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 18, 2019)

Black Clover, JJBA: Diamond is Unbreakable and My Hero Academia are some I've been trying to watch adamantly. Also Steven Universe, whenever to decides to stop hibernating for months on end.


----------



## LilD (Mar 18, 2019)

Russian Doll on Netflix. Has a dark Groundhog Day theme going on.  Fully recommend!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm watching a ton of series right now, but I'm on a weekly rotation so I'm only watching a few episodes of anything a day.

- Perfect Strangers (for nostalgia reasons, plus it's easy to watch when I can't pay full attention)
- Flash
- Arrow
- Legends of Tomorrow
- Gotham
- The Big Bang Theory
- Fairy Tail
- Sword Art Online
- Grimms Notes The Animation
- Mysteria Friends
- The Promised Neverland
- Goblin Slayer (Just started this today and can't wait to watch more.)
- The Simpsons
- Family Guy
- The Goldbergs
- Speechless
- Fresh Off the Boat


----------



## helenkeller (Mar 19, 2019)

Watching friends for the 1000th time. That show never gets old, and I laugh just as hard as the first time seeing it... Its such a good show.

I also just started parks and rec.


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 19, 2019)

One of my friends is getting into anime and recommended My Hero Acadamia to me. I watched the first episode and it seems interesting enough, I might keep watching


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm re-watching the final season of Sailor Moon because why not. As for new stuff, I'm watching Boku No Hero Academia.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 19, 2019)

the office for the millionth time


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 19, 2019)

Bcat said:


> the office for the millionth time



Dude SAME


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 19, 2019)

...The Spring Baking Championship hahaha. 

I’ve also been watching the Goldbergs and its spinoff! I need to get caught up on Gotham before it goes off, too.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

Ive been putting on NCIS in the background while I do homework recently.  I've been too busy with school to continue some shows I've been watching on Netflix like one day at a time and queer eye, but I do watch the weekly new episode of the flash on the CW website once a week.


----------



## slatka (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm glad to see so many people watching some of my favourite shows like Charmed, RPDR, The Office, Sailor Moon etc...

I just started watching Santa Clarita Diet I've been pretty obsessed with it almost finished both of the seasons but i have no clue why...


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 20, 2019)

I started watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine today.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 20, 2019)

I thought I would add that I just finished season 1 of the Umbrella Academy about a week ago. I thought it was very good, even if some of the events were a bit predictable. I really enjoyed the character development and acting throughout the series. I hope there will be a season 2 because the story definitely didn't end.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m just watching the final episode of Queer Eye Season 3 now, but I’m also super close to finishing all of the current Steven Universe episodes!


----------



## LilD (Mar 20, 2019)

Game of Thrones, again before season 8. Less than a month to go!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 21, 2019)

Aaaaand I started another series today in addition to the bazillion I'm already watching. I noticed season 3 of Life in Pieces was available on Hulu, but I will pretty much be watching that in place of Perfect Strangers for a while.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 21, 2019)

Lemonsky said:


> I started watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine today.



holy moly I will never not be watching Brooklyn Nine Nine, I love it so much. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!

At the moment though I'm watching Rupaul's Drag Race Season 11. My best friend totally got my hooked after watching RPDR All Stars 4 with her lol


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 21, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> holy moly I will never not be watching Brooklyn Nine Nine, I love it so much. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


I've been enjoying it so far, it's really funny.  It seems to have a lot of filthy jokes though but oh well - I'm planning to watch more today too.


----------



## dedenne (Mar 21, 2019)

the good place 
dynasty
the seven deadly sins
death note

definitely enjoy dynasty the least, rest are great tho


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

All of this Brooklyn Nine Nine hype is making me want to watch it


----------



## Heyden (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm rewatching Game of Thrones because season 8 is in a few weeks!!
I want to rewatch The 100 since season 6 is in late April as well.


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

I have never seen one episode of game of thrones and i don't know if i should feel guilty or not everybody raves about it though but just from snippets of the shows it doesn't seem that great i don't know? maybe i'm wrong haha


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2019)

lol I like to read spoilers for game of thrones even though I've never actually seen any of the episodes. Is that weird?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Mar 22, 2019)

Meanwhile, back on my planet, I'm working through every episode of Mythbusters...


----------



## mogyay (Mar 22, 2019)

i just finished watching both seasons of the sinner on netflix, i think i watched them all in about 3 days......... i really enjoyed them, preferred the first season! i wanna watch more crime shows now, it's been a while since i watched something that wasn't true crime


----------



## cornimer (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't have the attention span to binge stuff so I only watch like one episode a day, but me and my mom are watching a documentary/science series called Monster Inside Me which is about people getting infected with really obscure parasites and diseases. It's pretty gross but it's super interesting!


----------



## tifachu (Mar 22, 2019)

i'm watching OITNB (Orange is the new black) atm. I started a few years ago and just kind of forgot about it. I'm kind of late to the party. Before that I was watching Lucifer, then You, then Game of Thrones. Waiting for the final season of GoT to come out.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 22, 2019)

i've been rewatching naruto for the past few days xD
i get bored of series very easily though D: can only watch it up until like season 3 until i lose interest which has happened for the past few series i watched (grey's anatomy and Gilmore girls)


----------



## slatka (Mar 22, 2019)

I started watching OITNB years ago as well when i was still in high school but haven't bothered watching it since i was really into the series i might have to watch again..


----------



## Giddy (Mar 22, 2019)

Currently watching:
*The walking dead* - Kinda stretching the series a bit too far here really. I don't mind it, maybe my logic is a little different, but their actions irritate me. XD 

Shows I'm watching but waiting for new episodes:
*Fear the walking dead* - Kinda heard they might have another series. Kinda hoped it ended at season 4. Again my feelings above except not many good characters. 
*Milo Muprhy's Law* - really hope this show continues but doesn't seem to catch on like Phineas and Ferb have been (Same creators) 
*We bare bears* - This is such a nice easy going show really, it's not too focused on being too serious and they're just all loveable.
*Star vs the forces of evil* (also re-watching~) - I wonder what the last season will bring~
*Supernatural* - Finally caught up with this series, which I'm glad as it is pretty good.


----------



## Balverine (Mar 22, 2019)

One Piece!
also i've been binge watching chopped lmao oops


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 23, 2019)

I've been watching The Promised Neverland, which is a horror anime, and it's genuinely quite creepy!

I'm also trying to get back into Queer Eye now that the third season has come out.


----------



## lucylives (Mar 23, 2019)

i am SUPER late to the party but who cares, im watching grey's anatomy, im only on season 2 and this show has like 10 seasons or something, yeah. this is gonna take me awhile!


----------



## Zura (Mar 24, 2019)

Every sessional anime besides domestic girlfriend (for obvious reasons)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buttonsy said:


> I've been watching The Promised Neverland, which is a horror anime, and it's genuinely quite creepy!
> 
> I'm also trying to get back into Queer Eye now that the third season has come out.



Promised neverland isn't really all that "creepy" but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## reririx (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh boy... so many. I won't name the ones I am re-watching though, which make up a bulk of what I am watching!

1. Life
2. Riverdale
3. Umbrella Academy

Literally, the rest are shows I am re-watching or just finished and waiting for the next season XD


----------



## Antonio (Mar 25, 2019)

Just finished a series of unfortunate event, it was amazing.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 26, 2019)

Currently watching "Billions".. I'm not the type that likes to watch series,
but when I'm eating the weekends with my boyfriend, we always watch a
series that he chooses. "Billion" is pretty good


----------



## rianne (Mar 26, 2019)

Of course _RuPaul's Drag Race_ and _Chilling Adventures of Sabrina_ (yay for new season soon) for meeee. 

Also watching _MasterChef Junior_ and _Terrace House_ with my partner.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 26, 2019)

Just started Riverdale with my sister! First few episodes have been really good


----------



## lucylives (Mar 27, 2019)

I just started The Umbrella Academy and its giving me trust issues send help folks


----------



## neoratz (Mar 27, 2019)

right now i am watching mob psycho 100 and bang dream's second seasons with my friend zen! they're both almost over though  i believe the last ep for bang dream comes out TOMORROW.....

mp100 is rlly good!!! i watched like, 3 episodes of the first season years ago when it was recommended to me and was like "hey, this is pretty epic" and then never watched it again for some reason. HOWEVER about a month???? or two ago my friend suggested we watch the whole series together on rabb.it since he remembered watching it and liking it but didn't remember ANYTHING about it, so we did! i super recommend it if anyone reading this has not already seen it!!!

bang dream is also good but idk if i'm AS into it as i am with mob psycho. i think it is a pretty average show in fact, i just like seeing new content with the bandori characters! i hope if they get a third season they focus more on the other bands. poppin party is neat and has always been sort of the "main" band but THE OTHERS ARE JUST AS GOOD.....


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2019)

Good lordy, Mob Pyscho has got to be one of the best anime series that has ever exist.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Mar 28, 2019)

We're rewatching Game of Thrones right now for when the last season starts next month. My husband is rewatching Scrubs as well.


----------



## PokeTown (Mar 28, 2019)

I've really gotten into Young Sheldon. I relate to the main character, Sheldon Cooper, quite a lot. I love routine, I'm a picky eater, I hate change and I can be stubborn.


----------



## Ryumia (Mar 28, 2019)

The current series that I am watching at the moment is Power Rangers Ninja Steel. I've been on a Power Rangers binge on my Netflix. Feels like I've almost watched all the Power Rangers series. I'm gonna need to find more series to watch on Netflix once I am done with the like all Power Rangers I can watch on there.


----------



## Jenni79 (Mar 28, 2019)

2kimi2furious said:


> We're rewatching Game of Thrones right now for when the last season starts next month. My husband is rewatching Scrubs as well.



I ADORE Scrubs! So good! I am watching GoT right now too. My first time through. I just got to Season 4. Its awesome!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 29, 2019)

Watching Santa Clarita Diet season 3.


----------



## LunarMako (Mar 29, 2019)

I watch too much tv.
- The Haunting on Hill House
- The Order 
- The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina
- The Act (Based on a real life murder)
- You
- The 100 
- Doctor Who
- Rupaul's Drag Race
- Tidelands
- The Umbrella Academy
- This Is Us
- Shadowhunters
- Rivedale
- The Purge 
- Atypical
- 13 Reason Why
- Criminal Minds
- The 100

I have a few more, but I am quite behind on on some of them.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 1, 2019)

I just finished the first couple of episodes of the new Twilight Zone.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 1, 2019)

Portlandia and Twin Peaks.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 1, 2019)

Currently rewatching friends :^)


----------



## joombo (Apr 2, 2019)

Just watched the first episode of Dead Pixels a surpringly accurate comedy about a bunch of MMO players. Was quite amusing.


----------



## abc123wee (Apr 2, 2019)

Finally making my way through Cowboy Bebop. I don't watch, like, a TON of anime but I'm really enjoying this one!


----------



## catsoup (Apr 2, 2019)

i was originally watching the bachelor with my friends as a joke, but now we've gotten pretty invested lmao


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

Currently watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, The Boondocks and Monty Python's Flying Circus. Weird lineup, I know.

you can even say it's bizarre


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 6, 2019)

I checked out the anime series *Devilman Crybaby* the other day since I heard it was good and I liked it. Though, I also have to say _yeesh!_ Not for the faint of heart.

After that I decided to check out the two seasons of the *Castlevania* series on Netflix that have been released thus far. It was quite fun but also left me disappointed with some things, like the lack of monsters aside from vampires inside Dracula's castle itself, how the battle in the castle was almost an afterthought due to the pacing and relegated to only the last couple episodes, and how Grant didn't get to make an appearance. Despite all these issues I enjoyed it for what it was.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 6, 2019)

Today, I started watching the new Fruits Basket remake.  The first episode was very reminiscent of the original anime, but I'm looking forward to seeing how the story changes since it's supposed to follow the manga more closely and include all of the zodiac characters, or so I heard.


----------



## Giddy (Apr 13, 2019)

I've been watching a series called the moomins~! 
I've seen one of the characters about somewhere but what really got me wanting to watch it is a character called Snufkins~
I've only been watching the 90's show of it so if anyone else who knows it can give me more info on it or on the books, it would be really helpful XD


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2019)

I’ve started watching a few series recently:

- Crazy Ex-Girlfriend (just started season 2)
- Princess Jellyfish
- Fruits Basket reboot
- Gravity Falls

I’m really enjoying them all! c:


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 13, 2019)

My friend recommended me to watch SKY Castle so I’ve been doing that :’)
It’s a Korean mystery drama


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2019)

2019 Dororo. MY HEART


----------



## chamsae (Apr 13, 2019)

i finished ER yesterday so  i want to pick up x files again and finish what's wrong with secretary kim before my exam session starts again


----------



## abc123wee (Apr 13, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Currently watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, The Boondocks and Monty Python's Flying Circus. Weird lineup, I know.
> 
> you can even say it's bizarre



AHHHH I've been meaning to make my way through Monty Python. I watched quite a bit of it as a kid with my dad, and The Quest for the Holy Grail is one of my favorite movies


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 13, 2019)

RAPTORS X MAGIC SERIES


----------



## LilD (Apr 13, 2019)

Early this week I started watching Barry on HBO.  Bill Hader is hilarious but this show really has a dark side and he does wonderfully in it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohhhh!

Love Death and Robots on Netflix.  Animated series by different artists. Each episode is completely different. Visually stunning.  Highly recommend.  It's on Netflix.


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2019)

Rewatched season 1 of Jojo's Bizarre Adventure since I bought the bluray. Will be rewatching all of Stardust Crusaders since they're on the way...And probably rewatch Diamond is Unbreakable before starting Golden Wind since I've not watched any of that yet (read it all though) and a good enough amount of it is out that it'll be finishing as I catch up so I can just binge watch it.

Also watched the 90's OVA. It's not perfect but there's some really cool parts in it that weren't in the manga or recent anime. I also love that 90's animation when it has a budget, it's just so smooth.

Watched like 5 episodes of Goblin Slayer, debatable if I'll watch more. The core joke is funny, a man who only wants to slay Goblins so the plot becomes increasingly contrived to somehow always involve Goblins (or the theory I've heard that it's a game of DnD with the DM desperately trying to make a player do something other than just kill goblins). Problem is, I feel I 'got' the joke and it's not going to go much further than I've already seen...Kind of like One Punch Man where the premise is funny, but I don't understand what a series 2 would actually be without ruining that joke.


----------



## banjomins (Apr 13, 2019)

i absolutely adore the she ra reboot and also the dragon prince!!


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 14, 2019)

While I had intended to wait for it to finish and then binge the entire season like I did with the previous parts of the series, I opted to start *JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 5: Golden Wind*. I'm enjoying it thus far like all the previous parts, though I might still stick with my original plan and wait for more of it to be released before continuing further.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 14, 2019)

After finishing up Life in Pieces, I started watching the newest episodes of Arrested Development on Netflix.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 14, 2019)

Erased.

it's a really sad anime : (


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 14, 2019)

twentyonepilots said:


> Erased.
> 
> it's a really sad anime : (



Absolutely loveddd that series. Def up there for me.



About to start Steins;Gate 0. Honestly had no idea it existed until recently, assuming it takes place post story from the original series.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Apr 14, 2019)

Rewatching Parks and Recreation atm.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 14, 2019)

i'm watching that new netflix show _special_ right now.


----------



## Ryumia (May 4, 2019)

The series that I am currently watching is called Ice Fantasy on Netflix. Found it in my recommendations and thought I should give it a shot. Really liking it so far from what I've seen.


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 4, 2019)

right now i'm catching up on game of thrones. i stopped at season 1 LOOOL. i have 2 of the books at home but only read the first one.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 4, 2019)

I'm currently watching the final season of Game of Thrones and getting ready to start the final season of Vikings.  I also recently finished watching Gotham and Big Bang Theory should be wrapping up soon.  I'm also almost caught up on all of the CW Superhero shows on Netflix...just have 2 more episodes of Flash and 1 more episode of Arrow, but I think the newer seasons of those are about to hit Netflix soon.  I'm also going to watch the newest season of Lucifer as soon as that becomes available on Netflix.

So I've got a lot of shows that are ending but many more still left to watch, and that's not even including all the anime I'm watching right now.


----------



## Sweetley (May 6, 2019)

Star vs the Forces of Evil

The final episode of the show comes out next sunday. Started to watch it back then because I really 
like the character Eclipsa.


----------



## Hat' (May 6, 2019)

I don't know if it can be refered to as a series but I'm currently watching PRODUCE48.
Even though I already am very much late and already know how it is going to end, still watching it to see how did we end up with this result. It's very funny tbh, but sad too, cried a few times.


----------



## Soigne (May 6, 2019)

the office. again.


----------



## Naekoya (May 6, 2019)

Rilakkuma on NetFlix! my fav character finally has his own show ;w; 
it's the cutest darn thing ever!


----------



## Chipl95 (May 6, 2019)

That 70's Show, Charmed, Big Bang Theory, Archer, Bob's Burgers, etc.


----------



## Burumun (May 6, 2019)

Game of Thrones (S3, since I just started so I can watch the series in one go), Sarazanmai, Laid-Back Camp, and JJBA: Diamond is Unbreakable (even though I haven't seen any of the other parts, lol). 



Perrycifer said:


> Star vs the Forces of Evil
> 
> The final episode of the show comes out next sunday. Started to watch it back then because I really
> like the character Eclipsa.


Lol, I did the same thing, basically. I watched S1 then forgot about it, and the reason I started watching again was because I loved Eclipsa! I wasn't sure the new season had come out, so thanks for the confirmation, I'll have to start watching once I've gotten through some other things.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 7, 2019)

Burumun said:


> Game of Thrones (S3, since I just started so I can watch the series in one go), Sarazanmai, Laid-Back Camp, and JJBA: Diamond is Unbreakable (even though I haven't seen any of the other parts, lol).
> 
> 
> Lol, I did the same thing, basically. I watched S1 then forgot about it, and the reason I started watching again was because I loved Eclipsa! I wasn't sure the new season had come out, so thanks for the confirmation, I'll have to start watching once I've gotten through some other things.


You should really watch JoJo Parts 1-3, you will be totally lost once you get to the other parts and not understand what's going on (Especially during Part 6)


----------



## Burumun (May 8, 2019)

twentyonepilots said:


> You should really watch JoJo Parts 1-3, you will be totally lost once you get to the other parts and not understand what's going on (Especially during Part 6)



Yeah, I do plan on doing so eventually... after watching Part 5, lol. It was just that the beginning of the manga is so slow, I assumed the anime was, as well, which is why I didn't start watching it until a friend told me I could probably watch Part 4 without the first 3.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 8, 2019)

I'm watching Game of Thrones and Attack on Titan. I just finished Chambers on Netflix.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 8, 2019)

Probably going to sound childish as heck, but being a big Sanrio fan, I’m watching Hello Kitty: Stump Village (again) ❤︎


----------



## Soigne (May 8, 2019)

Naekoya said:


> Rilakkuma on NetFlix! my fav character finally has his own show ;w;
> it's the cutest darn thing ever!



watching this now!


----------



## bae-blade (May 10, 2019)

I’m watching _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ for like the fifth time! Also, my fianc? and I are watching _Avatar: The Last Airbender_ for what I believe is the third time &#55357;&#56843;


----------



## carackobama (May 11, 2019)

I just finished Tuca & Bertie on Netflix and it was great! I’m going to start Yuri On Ice next I think as it’s been on my watch list for ages now c:


----------



## duckvely (May 12, 2019)

Abyss!!


----------



## Ryumia (May 12, 2019)

The series that I am currently watching is Produce 101. I've started binge watching since yesterday. I was hyped up to watch the old seasons after watching the second episode of Produce X 101. Though... I like the Produce X 101 song the best out of all of them.


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2019)

Winx club. wasn't allowed to watch it as a kid. Try and stop me now mom


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 14, 2019)

I just got done bingeing season 3 of _Sneaky Pete_. I cannot get enough of this show. The character writing, plus the acting, is always so phenomenal. Such a freaking great show.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 14, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Winx club. wasn't allowed to watch it as a kid. Try and stop me now mom



Why?


----------



## dizzy bone (May 14, 2019)

Currently just Game of Thrones. I haven?t watched a TV series properly in ages.


----------



## aymia (May 14, 2019)

Currently watching Star, NCIS Los Angeles and the new Charmed. I'm waiting for S4 of The Good Place to come out.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Why?



She didn't like the magic and spell-casting. I was one of those kids that wasn't allowed to read Harry Potter bc it was witchcraft. But for some reason I could read the Disney fairy books so... yah she made no sense.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 14, 2019)

I finished watching season 8 of My Little Pony on Netflix. It was really a chore to get through this season so I don't think I'll be watching anymore. I enjoyed the first few seasons but felt like it had been steadily going downhill the past few seasons. Then, I literally had to force myself through this season, so I'm done. There's plenty of other shows that I'd rather be watching.


----------



## Bizhiins (May 14, 2019)

Game of thrones, dark knight series, blade series, underworld series, lord of the rings series!


----------



## joombo (May 24, 2019)

Killing Eve - I am hooked! The star of the show is Jodie Cormer though, it's much better when she is on screen than not.


----------



## Rosalind (May 24, 2019)

Killing Eve is amazing, one of my favorite shows ever. I've recently binged Dark and loved it. There'll be a second season soon.


----------



## Liability (May 24, 2019)

currently watching Hell's Kitchen on Hulu. i want to start watching Forged in Fire on Hulu soon


----------



## lunatepic (May 24, 2019)

recently got around to finishing steven universe! I fell out of the show for a while but absolutely fell in love with the second half of season 5, what a wonderful show for mental health awareness <3


----------



## LadyDestani (May 24, 2019)

I recently finished up season 4 of Lucifer.  Now I'm working on wrapping up season 5 of Vikings.


----------



## Romaki (May 25, 2019)

I'm halfway through bingewatching Killing Eve. I'm not sure whether I personally like it (obviously it's very good all around), I'm kinda over police procedural shows of any kind (excluding Brooklyn Nine-Nine), but the kills and the cat-and-mouse setup have been intriguing enough so far. I just don't see myself wanting to see more of the show in two or three years.


----------



## Soigne (May 27, 2019)

trying to get around watching new girl and the office


----------



## carackobama (May 27, 2019)

I started watching Your Lie In April last night and I’m obsessed <3


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (May 28, 2019)

I am and have been addicted to Greys Anatomy! :] It?s such a great show. <3


----------



## burrntriice (May 28, 2019)

I've been watching My hero academia and The umbrella academy!


----------



## Wildtown (May 28, 2019)

i recently watched gin tama movie 2 it was soooo funny


----------



## peppy villager (May 28, 2019)

Currently on season 3 of Californication. I love the characters so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lovebuggyxo said:


> I am and have been addicted to Greys Anatomy! :] It’s such a great show. <3



Yes! I've rewatched Grey's twice now. It's just that good.


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 29, 2019)

I just started watching the good place. I like it so far and it’s really funny. I’m usually not interested in comedy shows but I like this one!


----------



## joombo (May 29, 2019)

Just finished the second series of The Tick it is pure nonsense but it works. Read that there won't be a third, at least from Amazon anyway, and I am saddened.


----------



## Lazaros (May 29, 2019)

s2 of castlevania on netflix and bits and pieces of mononoke. i have no free time is what it feels like, so i‘m not getting anywhere, really.


----------



## Soot Sprite (May 29, 2019)

I?m watching the Netflix show Slasher, I believe a new season just came out but I?ve been hooked on it and binging since I found it! I would recommend it if anyone is into horror shows like that.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 31, 2019)

I finished up season 5 of Vikings. Looking forward to season 6, which I believe will be the final season.

Now I'm getting ready to start on the latest seasons of Flash, Arrow, and Legends of Tomorrow that just became available on Netflix.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been watching The Office with my girlfriend recently.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 1, 2019)

I've been watching The Society, it's really good so far. Lord of the Flies but with students who are about to graduate and leave for college and also in a town that somehow generates electricity by itself. Stereotypically YA, but I like it.


----------



## Zura (Jun 1, 2019)

As of right now, I'm watching an anime titled interview with monster girls. Pretty good so far


----------



## Peg (Jun 1, 2019)

Here's a few I'm currently watching:

- Colony
- Z Nation
- Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
- Lucifer
- Criminal Minds
- Santa Clarita Diet
- Supernatural
- The 100  
- Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba
- Attack on Titan
- One-Punch Man
- Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan

Really appreciate on-demand streaming services.


----------



## joombo (Jun 16, 2019)

Silicon Valley is probably my favourite comedy of the last few years.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 16, 2019)

I've been watching Zombie Land Saga.
I finished Aggretsuko 2 days ago the night Season 2 came out, and I'm probably going to start another Shoujo after ZLS to keep me occupied while I play New Leaf.


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

arrested development for what feels like the millionth time. its the perfect bg show for me since i dont have to fully pay attention to it when im working on art or playing a game


----------



## succulents (Jun 17, 2019)

- game of thrones (rewatch)
- black mirror
- aggretsuko season 2
- criminal minds


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2019)

I have watched the latest season of Black Mirror, and then the entirety of Hannibal and Gentleman Jack recently. Sort of zoomed through them as I was doing other things while watching.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

"Better Call Saul" - it's really interesting! I'm sad that the next Season will
only come out next year. >:


----------



## LillyBB (Jun 18, 2019)

I've finished watching Chernobyl. Awesome series. Very sad story but still awesome


----------



## Rosalind (Jun 18, 2019)

I've recently binged Fleabag, Good Omens and season 1 of Broadchurch. They're all definitely worth watching.


----------



## glasspandabear (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ve been watching a lot of Total Drama (currently on the beginning of World Tour) and getting caught up on SVTFOE. I can’t believe it’s over and cancelled already.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 26, 2019)

rewatching stranger things to be ready for season 3


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 26, 2019)

Despite mentioning in my most recent post in this thread that I tend to let series finish before binging them all at once, I couldn't really help myself and watched more episodes of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind. I'm really liking it. I won't know how I rank this season compared to the previous ones until it wraps up, but it's great so far as I've seen. Still have a bit of catching up to do since I'm trying to leave myself a bit of wiggle room to make the wait until the season ends less agonizing.


----------



## Dim (Jun 27, 2019)

Aggretsuko/Kirby Right Back At Ya


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 27, 2019)

Been trying to actually watch some Letterkenny, really been enjoying it so far


----------



## will. (Jun 27, 2019)

i just finished the society on netflix.. SO GOOD!! it all flew by way faster than i expected and i cannot wait for another season of it.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 28, 2019)

The handmaidens tale

Season 3 is super slow but it's a good show


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 1, 2019)

I recently finished watching Welcome Chitose, a super short anime about an adorable baby penguin who visits landmarks in Kyoto. It was a nice little show to cheer me up after a difficult day.

Now, I've started watching season 2 of Aggretsuko. I loved the first season because I could really relate to Retsuko. I'm looking forward to watching more.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 1, 2019)

Batting back between Psych and L. Berstein's Young People's Concerts


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 6, 2019)

I was so excited to see The Last Czars pop up on Netflix. I love the history of the Romanovs and Rasputin. I own several biographies and have watched countless documentaries on this period in history. So The Last Czars is right up my alley.

I watched the first episode today and really liked the docu-drama style of it. The actors so far have been convincing in their roles. I was a little surprised at the maturity level (didn't expect so much nudity) but not put off by it. I don't expect to really learn anything new because, as I said, I've soaked up everything about this little piece of history for years now, but it seems like an interesting watch regardless.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2019)

Stranger Things. What else?


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Stranger Things. What else?



exactly


----------



## dedenne (Jul 7, 2019)

the disastrous life of saiki k for the 4th time i have too much time i need to stop


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2019)

I restarted _Glee_ yesterday. Already 10 episodes in.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2019)

I just started watching Euphoria last night


----------



## Fey (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anybody here watched Dark? 

Story, casting, music, cinematography—it’s excellent on so many levels, and so many levels above other shows out there atm. I’m not saying that nothing else can compare, but damn is it good and unique.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 9, 2019)

A cartoon from mtv in the 90s titled Daria. Off and on.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 9, 2019)

finished the new season of stranger things & i think i'm going to start the 1993 version of tales of the city.


----------



## will. (Jul 9, 2019)

I just started season one of stranger things! it seems great so far!


----------



## hzl (Jul 9, 2019)

stranger things 3

I also just finished Killing Eve and wow it was amazing


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm taking a break from watching the CW superhero shows to watch the last season of Jessica Jones on Netflix.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 19, 2019)

i've recently started watching two series on netflix- 'how i met your mother' and also 'the IT crowd'  !

both are really good, but 'how i met your mother' has like 9 seasons with 20-ish episodes in each so i mean-


----------



## gobby (Jul 19, 2019)

finally getting around to finishing dexter


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2019)

Escape the night season 4. I love that series so much!


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 19, 2019)

chernobyl


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

The last thing I watched was Barry, but it honestly made me depressed. I don't know why this got to me and something like BoJack Horseman didn't. I think it's just the mood of the series, for me. It's a good concept/show though.


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 22, 2019)

Re-watching Anne with an E


----------



## Soigne (Jul 22, 2019)

i started killing eve the other day & i'm continuing with grey's anatomy again for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 22, 2019)

Now that the finale aired I'll catch up with Big Little Lies.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 22, 2019)

im rewatching orange is the new black i left off on season 4 but im going to rewatch all of it so im prepped for the final season


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 22, 2019)

Just finished watching Season 8 of American Horror story, Coven had to be my favourite season though.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 22, 2019)

parks and rec


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2019)

Not really watching it as a whole, but I've been watching a few older episodes of Fairly Odd Parents. It's been a _really_ long time since I watched this show, and it's just as funny as I remember it being.


----------



## nekotown (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm re-watching Downton Abbey in preparation for the movie.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2019)

Currently watching the Society, and only just really got into it after watching episode 5


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2019)

jane the virgin. finale next week ):


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 26, 2019)

Bojack Horseman. Never thought I'd relate to a show (let alone a cartoon horse) that much. Kinda nice though, knowing that the creators put time and effort into their portrayal mental illness.


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 26, 2019)

orange is the new black! the new season just came out!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2019)

if you count anime, then jojo's bizarre adventure. just started on the first series of it but heck yes love.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 28, 2019)

Started to re-watching Bee and Puppycat again, still waiting for the new episodes, which are about to 
come out this year.

Also watching here and there We Bare Bears.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 30, 2019)

Breaking Bad. Too much puking for my phobia against it tbh..
but that one guy is so cute, so it's worth it to die of the phobia


----------



## Tessie (Jul 30, 2019)

Been bingeing on The Sopranos recently


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 30, 2019)

I've finished watching The Last Czars and the final season of Jessica Jones. I enjoyed both of them. I just saw that Netflix added the first two seasons of Outlander, so looking forward to starting that soon.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Jul 30, 2019)

All of my favorite series are on hiatus. Dangit.
I've been making my way through Nailed It, though.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 30, 2019)

started good omens. dunno if i like it or not yet


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

Bcat said:


> started good omens. dunno if i like it or not yet



same. also snl.. just because


----------



## rianne (Aug 6, 2019)

The newest season of Dear White People. B)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Aug 6, 2019)

Bought the Shout Factory release of the 90's Nicktoon, Rocko's Modern Life, since I heard the newer release would be edited down a lot more.


----------



## gobby (Aug 7, 2019)

currently watching golden kamuy!


----------



## Sylvia (Aug 7, 2019)

Catching up on Suits. So good.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 7, 2019)

Orange is the New Black. trying to get up to the last season since its just been released. after i’ll probably keep watching OK KO while i draw since its cute and nice background noise


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> after i’ll probably keep watching OK KO while i draw since its cute and nice background noise



hh good show


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 10, 2019)

After watching all episodes of Infinity Train (I love this show), I started to watch some Adventure Time 
here and there recently.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 10, 2019)

I just finished season 10 of Venture Bros and started Key & Peele today.

I'm also a few episodes into Outlander and I'm already loving it.  I look forward to watching more.


----------



## Hal (Aug 11, 2019)

Finished Static Shock(Rewatch) recently and now I'm onto Batman Beyond(Also a rewatch)
Feeling nostalgic.


----------



## dedenne (Aug 11, 2019)

just finished little witch academia. the first season was p a i n f u l  but i actually quite liked the second
im now watching friends which has been funny so far so thats a good sign lol


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 11, 2019)

i'm watching parks and recreation a lot at the moment, but i'm at season 6 so there's not that much left of it. not sure what i will watch after i have finished this


----------



## Marte (Aug 11, 2019)

Euphoria and The Handmaid's Tale on HBO (which I don't have so now that I'm back in my apartment I can't watch it, cri). Also Orange is the New Black


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 12, 2019)

Just finished season 4 of Veronica Mars!


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 29, 2019)

I just finished watching season 1 of What We Do in the Shadows. It was really funny and enjoyable. If you like silly humor like the Office or the It Crowd and vampires, I suggest checking it out.


----------



## Bizhiins (Aug 29, 2019)

Breaking bad!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 29, 2019)

I want to watch Yugioh gx season 4 to finish watching the gx series. Then I wanna give 5ds another chance (and maybe Zexal) because the first time I tried watching it, I thought it was incredibly boring and Yusei and his rival were too similar to Yami and Kaiba, so I quit after 5 episodes maybe?


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 30, 2019)

The new Sabrina episodes! I will likely finish them in one sitting.


----------



## will. (Aug 31, 2019)

13 reasons why...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 31, 2019)

Tried "Sons of Anarchy", but I already hate every single character to death..
so unless my boyfriend wants me to nonstop complain about them, I don't 
think that we will continue it..


----------



## bae-blade (Sep 2, 2019)

Working my way through The Mindy Project atm. Taking a brief pause from The Office and Brooklyn Nine Nine.


----------



## carackobama (Sep 3, 2019)

Currently watching:

My Hero Academia 
Carole & Tuesday
Fruits Basket (2019)
GLOW


----------



## Lynnea (Sep 3, 2019)

I've been watching Aggretsuko on Netflix! Such a good show ... ☆


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 3, 2019)

Currently Watching Star Trek The Next Generation and I am on Season 6!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 3, 2019)

The dark crystal age of resistance. I cannot overstate how much of a masterpiece this is in every conceivable way. Jim Henson would be proud


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 3, 2019)

Terrace House: Boys and Girls in the city. It's so relaxing, and it's helpful insight for the summer I'm going to be spending abroad in Japan this year.


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 6, 2019)

I started (and finished) Stranger Things!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 6, 2019)

My family and I are currently watching NCIS and we have been watching it over again all the way from the middle season to the end season. Didn't start in the beginning because we liked the middle season to the end season better. It's a really good series.


----------



## rianne (Sep 7, 2019)

On Becoming a God in Central Florida.

I really like it so far.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 14, 2019)

I finally finished up the most recent seasons of the Arrow, Flash, and Legends of Tomorrow on Netflix.  Today I started The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance.  It is so beautiful and I can't wait to watch more of it.


----------



## joombo (Sep 17, 2019)

Just binged the entire 3 seasons of Money Heist since i'm off work the last few days! Nearly binned it off due to AWFUL english dub (over the original spanish), but the story was really entertaining.


----------



## gobby (Sep 17, 2019)

Too much my 600 pound life


----------



## joombo (Sep 18, 2019)

Ru Paul's Drag Race UK

I've heard people talking about this show for ages but never seen it.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 18, 2019)

Me and my boyfriend are watching The Promised Neverland together. I really like it so far.


----------



## slatka (Sep 19, 2019)

I recently just got into '13 reasons why' i'm not sure how i feel about the whole series whether i hate it or like it


----------



## Alyx (Sep 21, 2019)

I was watching Nurse Jackie and had to stop at season 4 to breathe. It's too real.


----------



## Circus (Sep 21, 2019)

Just finished watching Adventure Time, going to start watching the Bananya Anime.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 21, 2019)

I stopped watching TV or having cable a long time ago, switched to online services. My SO loves reality tv, and we just finished all that there was for 90 Day Fianc?: The Other Way. I have so many shows on Netflix I haven't seen this year's current season for though....


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 27, 2019)

I finished Key & Peele and The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance. The Dark Crystal was amazing and I really hope they do a second season because they left room for one.

I started season 2 of Disenchantment and I'm almost halfway through Rising of the Shield Hero, which has been great so far.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finished Key & Peele and The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance. The Dark Crystal was amazing and I really hope they do a second season because they left room for one.

I started season 2 of Disenchantment and I'm almost halfway through Rising of the Shield Hero, which has been great so far.


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 27, 2019)

i just finished season 8 of AHS Apocalypse and i couldnt be more confused with where the show is going


----------



## dedenne (Sep 27, 2019)

Circus said:


> Just finished watching Adventure Time, going to start watching the Bananya Anime.



bananya best anime

im watching season 4 of the good place!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Sep 27, 2019)

I might sound like a boomer or something, BUT. I've been watching the old western shows like Bonanza, Andy Griffith Show, Gunsmoke, The Virginian, and M*A*S*H. I love them all. But my favorite would have to be Bonanza and Andy Griffith Show!~ uwu​


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 7, 2019)

I finished watching season 2 of Disenchantment.  Now I'm starting Seinfeld, which I've seen before on TV and in reruns but have never watched all the way through in order.  The Simpsons, Family Guy, The Goldbergs, and Fresh Off the Boat just started up new seasons, so I'll be watching those as well.

I've also started The Orville, which isn't half bad.  I'm not too much into sci-fi, but I love Seth MacFarlane's brand of comedy.

Finally, I'm close to finishing Rising of the Shield Hero just in time for the new seasons of SAO:Alicization and My Hero Academia to start.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finished watching season 2 of Disenchantment.  Now I'm starting Seinfeld, which I've seen before on TV and in reruns but have never watched all the way through in order.  The Simpsons, Family Guy, The Goldbergs, and Fresh Off the Boat just started up new seasons, so I'll be watching those as well.

I've also started The Orville, which isn't half bad.  I'm not too much into sci-fi, but I love Seth MacFarlane's brand of comedy.

Finally, I'm close to finishing Rising of the Shield Hero just in time for the new seasons of SAO:Alicization and My Hero Academia to start.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 8, 2019)

The current season of *American Horror Story*.
I am just waiting to it to take off as I have not been invested so far.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 8, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> The current season of *American Horror Story*.
> I am just waiting to it to take off as I have not been invested so far.



I used to be obsessed with AHS, cult was nice (a bit cringy tho?) but last season I really lost interest as it was just boring imo


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 8, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> I used to be obsessed with AHS, cult was nice (a bit cringy tho?) but last season I really lost interest as it was just boring imo



That is definitely agreeable, Roanoke and Cult were ok for me. Apocalypse I enjoyed mostly because the Murder House and Coven ties, but most of the progress of that season was undone anyway with time travel? Just felt there was no way around being disappointed with that season with how it ended haha.

Yes, the white text is a spoiler for others reading.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2019)

Supernatural season 7. Beginning to see what all the destiel hype is about lol


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 9, 2019)

The Crown on Netflix


----------



## duckvely (Oct 9, 2019)

Flower Crew Joseon Marriage Agency


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 9, 2019)

I just started watching the anime "Serial Experiments Lain". It's pretty interesting.


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 10, 2019)

American Horror Story when it updates.
I leave Adventure Time, Misadventures of Flapjack, or Teen Titans Go on at night to fall asleep to.


----------



## glasspandabear (Oct 10, 2019)

She-Ra: Princesses of Power! It’s so beautiful and I can’t help but loving nearly every character. Scorpia, Glimmer, Mermista... they’re all amazing 

I’m currently starting season 3. Catra reminds me so much of myself and I think that’s why I adore her so much. According to my friend Brandi who has already watched the whole show so far, I’m going to hate how she is in season 3. I can’t wait to see what’s to come.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm currently watching Grey's Anatomy and oh boy, it looks like I have a long way to go.


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2019)

Ash vs evil dead series 2 (It just came onto UK Netflix) and The Good Place.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 18, 2019)

Rewatching Brooklyn Nine Nine with the fam.


----------



## duckvely (Oct 18, 2019)

Extraordinary You


----------



## Trundle (Oct 18, 2019)

I watched Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood for a second time in the last few weeks, and now I am watching Breaking Bad a second time. There are a lot of shows I want to watch for a first time, but some shows are just so hard to beat!


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2019)

Miraculous Ladybug!! It's my obsession by a mile.


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

How to get away with murder with my best friend. It's the best and we are both practising our English like that


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

House M.D
The Flash
Riverdale
Glitch 
Rupaul Drag Race UK (Reminds me I have a new episode to watch)
This Is Us
The Purge

I gotta wait for these shows to come back from their breaks:
Haunting of Hill House
The Society
The 100
The Act
13 Reasons Why
The A List
Another Life
Atypical
The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina
Criminal Minds
Doctor Who
The Order
Pretty Little Liars: The Perfectionists
RuPaul's Drag Race
RuPaul's Drag Race All Stars
Scream
Stranger Things
Tidelands
The Umbrella Academy
You

I have very behind on:
Supernatural
Shameless US
The Walking Dead
How To Get Away With Murder
Good Trouble
The Good Place
DC's Legends of Tomorrow

I clearly watch too many television shows.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

im watching dr stone and vineland saga aswell as fairytail


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Currently watching this anime called In Another World With My Smartphone! It's pretty interesting hahaha I've been really hooked on the Isekai genre for anime recently. Also really in love with Demon Slayer ; v ; One of the best animes this season!! If you guys haven't seen it yet, I definitely recommend it!


----------



## meo (Oct 18, 2019)

Living Undocumented - Netflix

I'm only on episode 1 right now but it's definitely been good to watch so far and heart wrenching. 

Just finished the most recent season of Call the Midwives on netflix and 10/10 as always.


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 18, 2019)

Watching The Wire on/off. Kinda hard to watch more than one episode of a show when each episode is an hour long, so this may take a while.


----------



## TheRealWC (Oct 30, 2019)

Finished watching Bojack Horseman the other day and I'm now waiting for the second half of the final season. The writers on this show have done such a good job crafting the story and themes over the duration of the show. One of my personal favorite shows that I've watched.


----------



## Countdown (Oct 31, 2019)

Currently watching lots of kdramas!
Kingdom/Love Alarm/My first first love 
Really good shows


----------



## MrMister5555 (Oct 31, 2019)

One Piece! I've avoided it for years dreading the overwhelming episode count. I decided to just watch episode 1 and see if I liked it. I'm sucked in and around episode 40 now.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 1, 2019)

The new (half) season of BoJack Horseman made me rewatch some previous episodes, but now that the new season of Atypical is out I'll watch that later when I have the time. : D


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2019)

Doctor Foster, I'm on season 2 but it's slowly getting boring.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 2, 2019)

I got sick of AHS, and they haven't bothered to put the VERY LAST SEASON EVER, of Supernatural on yet in Australia, so I'm just waiting for Outlander.

And Shark Week!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 2, 2019)

I finished up season 2 of The Orville today and started on The Frankenstein Chronicles.  There aren't very many episodes of that on Netflix right now, so I should be able to get through it pretty quickly.  The first episode was quite good.  Looking forward to watching more.

I'm still working my way through Outlander as well.  I'm currently on season 2, which is all Netflix has available.  I have to say, I think season 1 was more enjoyable.  Season 2 isn't bad, but I just don't feel the same draw as I felt during season 1.  I'm still going to keep watching and reserve final judgment for when I finish the season, though.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm watching The Final Table on netflix  I love cooking shows.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 3, 2019)

I started watching the newest seasons of BoJack Horseman and RWBY today.


----------



## chocopug (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm currently watching The Crown (I do <3 Matt Smith).


----------



## Romaki (Nov 5, 2019)

I've started rewatching Shadowhunters (love it sm), but now I'll take a break from it for The End of the F***ing World.


----------



## joombo (Nov 7, 2019)

Finished series 1 of Daybreak which I enjoyed. Just finished series 3 of Atypical which I also enjoyed.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 14, 2019)

Just finished watching the latest episodes of BoJack Horseman. I'm looking forward to the final set of episodes in January.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 14, 2019)

Watched the first episode of The Mandalorian last night. I’m excited! It was really good!


----------



## Strawberryfelix (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm in the middle of watching parasyte after a friend recommended it to me. I liked it at the beginning, but now that I'm more than halfway done I'm kinda losing interest.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

Star Trek Deep Space Nine.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 14, 2019)

i started watching jjba golden wind its surprisingly very good


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 26, 2019)

I finished watching The Frankenstein Chronicles.  I thought it was quite good.

Today I started watching Million Yen Women.


----------



## joombo (Nov 27, 2019)

Rick & Morty season 4 - I only started watching the series a few months ago and binge watched the first 3 seasons. Still loving it.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Nov 28, 2019)

Just finished Summer Heights High. Now I'm going to start What we do in the shadows


----------



## Kurashiki (Nov 28, 2019)

Been rewatching the Good Place! Haven't found any new shows to watch lately but I like to have TV as bg noise, so i'm going through stuff i've already seen till I can find something


----------



## maple22 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm almost finished with Rilakkuma and Kaoru, and I just started Derry Girls.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2019)

Shark Week 2019.
It's awesome! ^_^


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm currently watching Pretty Little Liars (it's still on Netflix in Canada).  It took me about two years to get through the first two seasons because I just couldn't seem to watch it consistently, but I watched all of season 3 in about a month.  Just starting season 4B.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 8, 2019)

Watched the premiere of Steven Universe Future and will be sticking with it. So many REFERENCES.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Dec 8, 2019)

Bouncing back and forth between Lucifer, AHS, and others; my father has the attention span of a goldfish XD


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

im currently watching Charmed for the first time!! i'm at the end of season 7 and it has been a rollercoaster


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 11, 2019)

Today I finished up both Million Yen Women and Everything Becomes F (The Perfect Insider).  Both are Japanese murder mysteries, but the first is a live-action drama and the second is an anime.  I enjoyed them both, but I'd have to say The Perfect Insider was the better show overall.  I really liked the philosophical aspects of The Perfect Insider.

Currently, I'm trying to watch The Adventures of Figaro Pho before it leaves Netflix on January 1st.  It's a pretty fun show.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 12, 2019)

Started watching Malcolm in the Middle after that one TV channel shows it again, beginning with the first season. It's been years since the last time I watched it, it's one of my favorite shows from my childhood. Was very surprised when I saw it on TV today, as I didn't know they show it.


----------



## Peg (Dec 12, 2019)

I am currently watching Fresh Off The Boat, My Hero Academia, Sword Art Online: Alicization - War of Underworld.


----------



## ellarella (Dec 13, 2019)

Star Trek: The Original Series &#55358;&#56595; It hold up surprisingly well.


----------



## MapleCake (Dec 13, 2019)

Adventure time with my kids and hubs and I just finished Castlevania yesterday! We are working on Schitt's Creek and Blacklist rn, along with a lot of updating anime series.


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 13, 2019)

The Sopranos, just got to season 3.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 13, 2019)

FullMetal Alchemist BrotherHood, I'm on episode, 7? So far I enjoy it.


----------



## carackobama (Dec 14, 2019)

My Hero Academia, Oresuki, Food Wars, Code Geass and The Marvelous Mrs Maisel.


----------



## Chicha (Dec 14, 2019)

I've been watching Bolivar on Netflix. I was very surprised by this show so far. It's about the life of Simon Bolivar, one of Latin America's liberators. The first episode takes a little while to get used to, but once it gets to his childhood and afterward, it gets very interesting! It can be a little telenovela like, but it's pretty minimal. More emphasis is on his life and the events Venezuela experiences leading to revolution. It's been surprisingly mostly accurate to real life so far (15 episodes in).

If you do watch, please note it is rated M for rape, disease, death (obv), nudity, & age differences. The show is not shy about these topics. (It just makes me thankful for medical advances.) Overall, it's a fascinating show with a superb cast!


----------



## joombo (Dec 16, 2019)

Finished Lost for the 3rd time.

It’s the best show ever, the character development, the back story of each character, action, acting, all top notch stuff.


----------



## poweradeex (Dec 17, 2019)

Keeping Up Appearances and The Golden Girls.


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 17, 2019)

I watched Adventure time xD I really love this goofy show. I also started peaky blinders


----------



## joombo (Dec 17, 2019)

Absolutely Fabulous - 9/10 This is the only toffee nosed, Southern born sitcom I can actually stomach, it strikes a better balance than One Foot in the Grave ever did.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

I don’t tend to watch very many new shows since I’m the type of person to just rewatch the same thing once I find something I like, however I’ve been watching the newest season of JoJo’s bizarre adventure! It’s an incredible action anime if anyone is interest. I already love jojo and the newest season hasn’t disappointed me yet.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 19, 2019)

I guess it's the Transformers series from the 80s. One of my younger brothers controls the telly since none of us care for watching it except him. He's having a marathon.

I did watch it as a kid- but I guess * I'm watching the entire thing again.* Sanity is for the weak.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 19, 2019)

I tend to watch YouTube mostly, but the series I've been watching is Trolls the Beat Goes On, The Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog, and Sonic X. :3


----------



## Justaharpy (Dec 20, 2019)

Im watching sailor moon, hellsing and trigun. I watch mostly older anime now a days.


----------



## chocopug (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm watching Criminal on Netflix. I've watched the English ones, am nearly done with the French, and then I'll watch the other languages.


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 20, 2019)

Nailed It and Black Mirror


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 21, 2019)

_*The Witcher*_ series released on Netflix recently... in one sitting ahaha. Definitely made waiting for the currency distribution today pass fast. My only gripe is I wish it was more monster and Geralt stuff!
That is it; a really fun watch!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm watching The Simpsons since FXX is doing a marathon of all 30 seasons. I'm on season 9 rn. I've only watched it part of the time but I've kept it playing on my tv for the last 3-4 days.


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

Steins;Gate again


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 21, 2019)

I started watching The Witcher on Netflix tonight.  I've only watched the first episode so far, but I'm really liking it.


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> I started watching The Witcher on Netflix tonight.  I've only watched the first episode so far, but I'm really liking it.



That looked really good in the trailer. I heard they're following the books


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 21, 2019)

Zura said:


> That looked really good in the trailer. I heard they're following the books



I actually haven't read the books, so I'm going into this blind.  But the action is really well done and the story has peaked my interest.  If I end up loving the series, I might be inclined to check out the books.


----------



## maple22 (Dec 21, 2019)

I finished Rilakkuma and Kaoru and Derry Girls. Now I'm watching...

- My Mad Fat Diary (almost finished)
- The End of the [censored?] World (watched the first 3 episodes; it confuses me a bit and I'm not sure if I'll continue)
- Crashing (started watching on Netflix last night; it's not the most amazing show ever but I'll probably finish it)


----------



## Soigne (Dec 22, 2019)

the politician & new girl, right now!


----------



## maple22 (Dec 27, 2019)

I watched the first episode of Mr. Robot a couple of days ago


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 27, 2019)

I just finished Season 2 of Outlander on Netflix. I absolutely loved Season 1, but Season 2 started out as a bit of a disappointment. I'm not sure if it was the location change or the difference in Claire and Jamie's relationship, but I just didn't feel the same draw. That all changed halfway through with their return to Scotland, though. Everything just felt right again and the season ended strong.

Season 3 is now available and I will be starting it soon, but I am a bit wary of it. I'm not sure how it will play out based on where we left off.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 28, 2019)

Finished You Season 2. I thought the season overall was more entertaining than the first one, but I'm not a fan of the twist or the ending. I don't mind the twist itself, but just the writing choices in the last three episodes... I don't agree with them.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2019)

I finished watching two series tonight.

The Witcher was really good but I would have liked a little more for the ending. I know that it will be continued in another season, but the ending just felt like any random episode. I still really liked the series, though, and can't wait for more.

The Aventures of Figaro Pho was fun for the first season. I liked the concept that each episode, or mini-episode since there were 3 shorts in each episode, was devoted to a particular phobia. It was unique. Unfortunately, when the show returned for a second season as The New Adventures of Figaro Pho, they did away with the phobias. The animation got an upgrade, they expanded the characters, but they removed the one aspect that had first drawn me in. So I didn't like the second season nearly as much as the first.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 31, 2019)

Today I started two new series to replace the ones I just finished.  I'm watching Season 2 of Marco Polo on Netflix and Gargoyles on Disney+.


----------



## Alyx (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm currently watching Danny Phantom. I'm almost done. It's such a good show. 

I'm also looking forward to series 12 of Doctor Who. I'm also trying to catch up with Supernatural in their last season.


----------



## joombo (Jan 2, 2020)

Watched all of the Netflix documentary the devil next door over the last few days. About a guy accused of being Ivan the terrible. Really good.


----------



## litochee (Jan 2, 2020)

Currently i'm watching Lucifer and Suits, they are both amaaaazing shows!


----------



## Shawna (Jan 3, 2020)

I am mostly watching Family Guy, but I watch a little Spongebob and Miraculous Ladybug too! <333


----------



## joey ^_^ (Jan 3, 2020)

i just finished watching tuca and bertie last night and i'm sad there's no next season :'( i really liked the show and the topics that were addressed and it made me feel a lil bit less scared about being an "adult" because you never really stop growing so there's always going to be something you have to deal with/improve on and stuff and just. wow. also the animation!! *chefs kiss* plus i really like speckle because he reminds me of my boyfriend :> such a sweet nerd who should have gotten his own arc had there been more episodes gosh. but i do like the spot the series stopped in because you know those birds are gonna keep moving forward and become better versions of themselves!!

i also recently binge watched the royal tutor and run with the wind!! also carole and tuesday!! and i'm trying to finish hilda tonight if i don't get distracted. i am,, mostly just watching as much stuff as i can before break ends ahuhuhu :')


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 13, 2020)

Today I finished up Season 2 of Marco Polo on Netflix.  It's kind of a shame that it didn't get another season because I really enjoyed the show.  The only thing I didn't care for was the blatant animal cruelty that was portrayed, but in any historical drama, especially ones involving battles on horseback, that is unfortunately something that often gets shown.


----------



## Weiland (Jan 14, 2020)

Currently, The Office UK. I'm also watching the US version with my mum, but not that often.


----------



## joombo (Jan 14, 2020)

Ditto. Was hoping it would be a good watch.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 14, 2020)

I got recommended the first episode of _*The Owl House*_ on Youtube; looks super cute and promising!
Looking forward to watching more.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 14, 2020)

It's been a while since I've watched a good K-drama, so today I started watching Mr. Sunshine.  I really like the time period that it is set in and the imagery looked really beautiful to me.  The first episode started off with a lot of emotion, so I'm looking forward to watching more of this series.

I also watched the first episode of Magia Record, the new Madoka Magica anime.


----------



## minisam (Jan 15, 2020)

Just finished *Living With Yourself* on Netflix. Have some catching up to do on *The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel*.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 2, 2020)

_House, M.D._

Got tired of watching clips from my YouTube recommendations.
I usually cannot stomach these type of shows, but it just has an interesting flare to it.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 2, 2020)

Finished BoJack Horseman and then watched a random episode (5x4) that actually adds to the finale, which I appreciated. I'll probably just rewatch season 2-4 for the most part, but I really love the show. Tuca & Bertie had no chance, but I'd love to see something else in the same universe.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

The final season of Supernatural. (season 15, what an epic run!)


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 2, 2020)

In terms of shows I've watched at least one episode of in the past couple of weeks, I'm currently watching Medici and The Witcher on Netflix. I have a couple of other shows with episodes that are more stand-alone that I watch periodically as well.

I enjoyed season 1 of Medici. Season 2 has been a bit jarring because it includes a time skip and a completely different cast of characters, so it's more like a second miniseries. I've realized I like political drama and intrigue, and it does a good job of scratching that itch. One issue with historical dramas is that a lot of the key events are kind of predictable if you know the underlying history, but it's fun to watch the various interactions and events unfold.

I'm only a couple of episodes into The Witcher so far. I haven't played the games, so I'm not that familiar with the series, and I think I need to give myself a little more time to warm up to it. It's intriguing so far, at least. I've been contemplating getting The Witcher 3 on Switch when physical copies reach a slightly better price, and I'm hoping to get a feel for what I think of the lore surrounding the series before I make a decision about that.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm rewatching How I met your mother for the 10th time right now :') Also I'm actually starting a new show at the moment, 'Outlander'. I've already read the books


----------



## Noctis (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm currently watching the witcher. It's alright. I don't think this counts as a series but I also picked up a korean drama called psychopath diary which is really funny and thrilling.


----------



## demoness (Feb 3, 2020)

transformers g1 and the elusive classic doctor who


----------



## joombo (Feb 3, 2020)

Started watching 'Blood and Treasure', an action-adventure series based around stolen Egyptian archaeology.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 3, 2020)

i watched silence of the lambs the other day. its interesting. i wonder if itd be labeled as transphobic if it was released now days.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 3, 2020)

The Good Place. It was a fun show and I got invested in the characters.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 3, 2020)

Tessie said:


> i watched silence of the lambs the other day. its interesting. i wonder if itd be labeled as transphobic if it was released now days.



For reals. A lot of older movies, if they would have been made nowadays would get  "XYZ phobia" and or "Cancel labeled".
I pray for the upcoming remakes and reboots lol


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 3, 2020)

I started watching the final season of Bojack Horseman today.  It's been a really good show so far and I'm looking forward to seeing how they end it.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 4, 2020)

Fruits Basket (2019) it?s been a long time since I watched and read it last. The new animation is beautiful, so much nicer then the old series.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 4, 2020)

Joe Pera talks with you. an absolutely wonderful, quirky show thats pretty much about nothing. 

But man, I love it.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 5, 2020)

Watched the new episodes of _The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina_.
Was kinda eh, really preferred season two.
Felt like my favorite characters did not do much and the townies got too much light.


----------



## Tao (Feb 5, 2020)

Been watching Breaking Bad. I've seen it before but my girlfriend wanted to watch it and became obsessed. 


Will probably watch that Netflix movie that came out not too long ago and Better Call Saul after it, which will be nice given I loved Breaking Bad but never got around to those, so it'll be new for me too.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

i'm currently watching star trek: discovery and of course (that's just a typical me moment) i'm currently re-watching a lot of shows like how i met your mother for the tenth time, gilmore girls for the third and modern family for the second time


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

i’m currently rewatching grey’s anatomy for the millionth time lol


----------



## r a t (Feb 10, 2020)

On my own I’m currently watching Luther, I saw the last season but none of the earlier ones lol

If I’m with my bf then we’re watching Star Wars, 3 more movies to go!


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 10, 2020)

I just finished Kipo and the Wonderbeasts  it?s super cute!


----------



## Megan. (Feb 10, 2020)

Finished Fruits Basket (2019) it’s so much better then the old series!
Just started Locke & Key which has been pretty good so far.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2020)

The Outsider.

It's not bad.
Jason Bateman is a fantastic actor.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 10, 2020)

S*x Education on netflix but I haven't even gotten through season 2 ep 1 yet because I've been lazy and putting it off haha


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 11, 2020)

I was watched Shameless, but the season has ended. I'm still watching Good Trouble. I've also started rewatching Degrassi lol


----------



## ellarella (Feb 11, 2020)

A Danish series called Rejseholdet/Unit 1. It follows the Danish equivalent to the FBI in solving criminal cases, usually regarding murder. It's pretty good!

I'm thinking of starting Sex Education next.


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 12, 2020)

I finished up the final season of BoJack Horseman last night. I thought it was a fitting end to a great show.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 12, 2020)

Just started the Witcher, but also the new Sabrina, enjoyed the 1st series but as it goes on it is getting as ridiculous as Riverdale did after the first season. Will still watch it though &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## mogyay (Feb 12, 2020)

crash landing on you lol


----------



## SublimeDonut (Feb 13, 2020)

- The X Files every night at dinner with my mother.
- Adventure Time, which I forgot about sometime in October last year when some exams started and still haven't returned to. I will, though.
- Simpsons, whenever it's up on Fox.
- South Park, whenever it's up.

The ones I'm waiting for new seasons are
- Aggretsuko
- Anne with an 'E'
- Steven Universe, which apparently will keep going til the end of the known universe.


----------



## MissShema (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm currently watching Beastars and Pokemon Galactic Battles, I've been bingewatching pokemon for a long time now and I love it so much!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 13, 2020)

Im currently watching "The Boys" on Prime. Absolutely loving it.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 14, 2020)

I just watched Anne with an E on Netflix and it was truly wild


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

rewatching teotfw on netflix :3


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm currently watching Friends on Netflix, and once I'm done with that, I'll be starting on either BoJack Horseman's last season, or The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 14, 2020)

I’ve just started watching his dark materials on catch up, has anyone else seen it? 

I’ve only watched the first episode~


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 14, 2020)

Lego Masters! Dude, this show is amazing... These contestants are amazing! I'm obsessed and eagerly wait for it's release every week! I highly recommend this show!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 14, 2020)

Uchi no Tama

one of my new favourite anime of all time x__x it's PERFECT... like it was made for me!


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

idk if this counts but i’m watching a series on youtube of someone playing city folk for a year; it’s old and i never even played city folk but it’s enough to give me my animal crossing fix lol


----------



## poweradeex (Feb 15, 2020)

Boku no hero academia


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

back to rewatching grey’s anatomy :3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 15, 2020)

Currently rewatching Regular Show. This show was a pretty huge part of my childhood growing up, it's so damn good.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

Will be watching Outlander season five starting tomorrow.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 15, 2020)

I've been watching Star Trekicard.This show is much better than I thought it would be with an interesting plot,good storytelling and really good special effects for a TV show.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 16, 2020)

Just started Grace and Frankie. It’s got quite a few seasons but I feel like I’m going to get through them in no time! I’m a sucker for a good comedy.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 16, 2020)

3rd Rock from the Sun. I used to watch it as a kid but most of the jokes probably went over my head. It’s funnier than I remember, lol.


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 16, 2020)

Ink Masters! I've seen every single season so far. The talent on that show!!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 18, 2020)

im currently watching the new cw show Nancy drew. its actually really good.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

Finished The Act. It was so good, but so sad as well.


----------



## The Orange (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm watching Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares with my kids.


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2020)

going to begin watching “i am not okay with this” c:


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 15, 2020)

I just finished watching the final season of Life in Pieces.  Overall, I thought it was a pretty good show, but I'm not sure I liked the finale as much.

I'm probably going to start on either the newest season of The Detour or Beastars next, depending on whether I feel like adding another subtitled show to my current watchlist right now or not.  I will be watching them both eventually, though.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 17, 2020)

Currently watching the new season of Crazy Ex-Girlfriend on Netflix, though I didn't know it was the last season. I really don't want it to end, but I'll probably rewatch it from the beginning just for the original songs. Such a chaotic show that tackles serious issues as well.


----------



## Ley (Mar 17, 2020)

BCS


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 17, 2020)

I think people dislike Avenue 5, but I love it. It's bonkers and it has Hugh Laurie in it. It's fun.


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 17, 2020)

watching next in fashion on netflix! not sure what im gonna move on to next, especially since I have so much free time w school being online due to corona now


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

some of my favourites i've finished are: crazy ex-girlfriend, bojack horseman, marvelous mrs. maisel

now i'm watching parks and rec season 5!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH schitt's creek and kim's convenience are also very good


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 17, 2020)

Greys Anatomy and The Good Place.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 18, 2020)

I just signed up for CBS All-Access so I'm binge-watching old seasons of Survivor in-between new episodes of Winners at War.


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

about to watch s3 of “on my block” c:


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2020)

The Kingdom and the Circle Brazil :’D the circle is super trashy but so addictive lol. The Brazilian one is more dramatic than the US one so far.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 18, 2020)

Megatastic said:


> Just started Grace and Frankie. It’s got quite a few seasons but I feel like I’m going to get through them in no time! I’m a sucker for a good comedy.



i started this show around the same time! it's quickly become one of my favorite shows.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 19, 2020)

Rewatching _Scrubs_.

I love Zach Braff and John C. McGinley.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 19, 2020)

Recently finished season one and two of Dark and Mindhunter. Looking for a new series now if anyone has enjoyed any dark/crime/mystery/thriller shows recently.


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 19, 2020)

rewatching brooklyn nine-nine! hands down my favorite show ever and i'm so glad they keep getting more seasons uwu


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 19, 2020)

right now i'm watching money heist (la casa de papel) and it's sooo good. definitely a great show to binge-watch in quarantine


----------



## joombo (Mar 20, 2020)

Rewatching Hannibal at the moment, really enjoying it again


----------



## Lime_ (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm watching Vinland Saga! My aunt recommended it to me and now that I'm in quarantine it's my opportunity to bingewatch it haha


----------



## Bcat (Mar 20, 2020)

JoJo's bizarre adventure. I LOVED Battle Tendency, but I'm not as keen on Stardust Crusaders and the stands. I miss hamon/ripple :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



d3_3p said:


> Rewatching _Scrubs_.
> 
> I love Zach Braff and John C. McGinley.



I need to watch this. Where do you stream it?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2020)

I've been binge watching S1-3 of Spongebob again. I'll never get tired of this show lol.


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 20, 2020)

Ive been watching final space on netflix. To be honest I really need some new series to watch


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2020)

I started Dare Me on Netflix. I only started it because if Willa Fitzgerald (MTV Scream), but it's actually really good. Like a mature/grounded/normal version of Riverdale.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 22, 2020)

I finally finished the K-drama Mister Sunshine.  It took a while because several of the episodes were practically movie length so it was hard to find time to watch them.  But it was a wonderful show.  The cinematography was absolutely stunning.  I thought all of the actors did a really nice job, especially since they had to constantly switch between languages (Korean, Japanese and English mainly, but occasionally French and others, too).  The story was very emotional and heartbreaking.

I heard that there were complaints about it not being historically accurate, but taken as just a work of dramatic fiction I think it was beautiful.


----------



## Aloha (Mar 23, 2020)

Since i'm in NYC with the covid19 lockdown thing affecting us,I've had more time staying indoors. I'd like to go out more but my mom is paranoid even when the streets are empty. So I went back to rewatching The Walking Dead.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 23, 2020)

Bcat said:


> JoJo's bizarre adventure. I LOVED Battle Tendency, but I'm not as keen on Stardust Crusaders and the stands. I miss hamon/ripple :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


It's a Russian service, I doubt that it'll work for you.


----------



## dedenne (Mar 23, 2020)

the umbrella academy
its been great so far and the soundtrack is amazing


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m two episodes into Tiger King.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m two episodes into Tiger King.


----------



## covecrossing (Mar 26, 2020)

dedenne said:


> the umbrella academy
> its been great so far and the soundtrack is amazing



The soundtrack is so good! Do you have a favorite character yet?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just finished Hunters on amazon, and it was really good. I originally watched it for Logan Lerman. Now, I'm watching AHS: Coven, and the plot progress is kinda slow.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2020)

Conversations with a killer: The Ted Bundy Tapes


----------



## dedenne (Mar 26, 2020)

covecrossing said:


> The soundtrack is so good! Do you have a favorite character yet?



yes, klaus is definitely my favourite!


----------



## covecrossing (Mar 26, 2020)

dedenne said:


> yes, klaus is definitely my favourite!



Yes! He is so snarky! I started the series for Robert Sheehan. Have you watched him in Misfits? His character there has a similar personality.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 26, 2020)

Currently I've been watching Turbo Fast a spinoff series of that racing snail movie. Despite it being mostly just silly it has an animation style and characters I love and can actually make me laugh a good bit. It makes me really happy.

I've also been watching the whole rugrats series.


----------



## dedenne (Mar 26, 2020)

covecrossing said:


> Yes! He is so snarky! I started the series for Robert Sheehan. Have you watched him in Misfits? His character there has a similar personality.



no, I haven't actually.


----------



## yukimin (Mar 26, 2020)

Been watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure... about to finish part 5. Wish me luck.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 26, 2020)

just finished Gotham


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 26, 2020)

got pestered to watch mononoke for all of 2019, so now i'm finally doing that.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 28, 2020)

I finished season 3 of Outlander.  That's all that's available on Netflix right now, so I'm done for a while.  Not sure what I'm going to watch next, but since I used to watch Outlander when my husband went to play Magic and that's not happening now due to the virus, it may be a while before I start watching something new.


----------



## BabyBianca (Mar 29, 2020)

Currently watching through Naruto... plz no hate ( lol. All of my friends at college constantly talk about it and I’m absolutely clueless. So I decided during this quarantine that I was gonna watch all of it... filler included. I’m currently almost to the “5th season” and I’m absolutely in love with this show! Naruto and ACNH have definitely been helping me through this long break from the outside world.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 29, 2020)

Still watching Outlander and Supernatural season 15.

I've watched DEVS a few times, but it isn't holding my interest.

Breeders I've watched a couple of times. That's hilarious!


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 29, 2020)

After years with keeping up with it, Steven Universe has finally concluded this week.
I still have questions, but I think it came to a somewhat satisfactory ending.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m rewatching fairy tail  why ever not!


----------



## Radda (Mar 29, 2020)

Was watching Beastars, now waiting for season 2!


----------



## meo (Mar 29, 2020)

I just finished Tiger King on netflix. Pretty wild. 
And 90 day fiance (whichever spinoff series is up at the time lol) is my guilty pleasure binge.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

Am currently watching the first season of Ancient Magus Bride! Also Lucifer on Netflix!


----------



## JellofishXD (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm watching the second season of Buddy vs Duff lol, pretty fun and lighthearted baking competition


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 30, 2020)

started watching beastars yesterday and it's honestly amazingg, i finished episode 5 yesterday lmao-


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm watching Owl House at the moment. I like it more than Gravity Falls and Amphibia but I'm not 100% sold on it yet. It's fun though.

I'm strongly considering starting the Castlevania anime soon, I've been meaning to check it out.


----------



## hzl (Mar 30, 2020)

I just finished 'I Am Not Okay with This' on netflix and I thought it was really well put together.

I'm currently trudging through 'Better Call Saul' whilst doing commissions because it's quite easily a background type programme. Only reason is that I absolutely love the character 'Mike' from Breaking Bad and it follows his story which I find interesting.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2020)

i have been watching the office for quite some time now, i'm on the last season and i can already tell i will miss it when i've finished it.

also watching stranger things with my family, we saw the first season in 2016 but never got around to watch the rest, so now we are catching up i guess.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 30, 2020)

About to start season 2 of The Punisher tonight. Absolutely loved season 1, oh my goodness.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm on season 2 of Lucifer and it's SO good!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> i have been watching the office for quite some time now, i'm on the last season and i can already tell i will miss it when i've finished it.
> 
> also watching stranger things with my family, we saw the first season in 2016 but never got around to watch the rest, so now we are catching up i guess.



I'm thinking of starting The Office after hearing such good things about it. Literally everyone I talk to is like WATCH IT.


----------



## MoeLover (Mar 31, 2020)

I just finished the series "Killing Eve" and I can't wait for the next season to release in April! So so so good!


----------



## thebestCarrie (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been currently binging "9-1-1," about first responders. It's a great show!


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 31, 2020)

MoeLover said:


> I just finished the series "Killing Eve" and I can't wait for the next season to release in April! So so so good!



I love that show so much! I'm waiting for the next season too! I really love Villanelle and Eve as characters and Jodie Comer is an amazing actress!


----------



## CowKing (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm currently trying to watch part 1 of JoJo's Bizarre Adventure! My friend(s) constantly talk about it and eventually my friend sat me down to watch the first few episodes, but I couldn't get into it at the time because the god awful pacing! Like the first few episodes could've been squeezed into one episode! Why was that bloody 3 episodes long!?
I got back into it because I've been watching a lot of videos and memes about the anime (Most specifically the Really Really Fast videos) and dangit! Attractive old men is my weakness! I love Part 3 Joseph's design so dangit, I'm giving this show another shot!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2020)

I just started Unorthodox.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 31, 2020)

My boyfriend and I just finished watching Beastars and we're now binge watching Cells At Work


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 31, 2020)

Binged Love, Death and Robots yesterday. It's so crazy!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 1, 2020)

Gonna rewatch Community now that it's on Netflix.


----------



## beemayor (Apr 1, 2020)

not sure this counts, but i've been binging a lot of buzzfeed unsolved... love those ghoulish fellas


----------



## Soigne (Apr 2, 2020)

i started watching red band society tonight. it's pretty good so far


----------



## petaI (Apr 2, 2020)

it's kind of an old show, but right now i'm binge watching oz! it's great


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2020)

Just started watching King of the Hill again for, like, the 17th time lmaoo


----------



## Bcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Twin peaks. So weird, but so very good!


----------



## Soigne (Apr 4, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Twin peaks. So weird, but so very good!


such a lovely show! it's one of my favorites, i hope you enjoy it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)

rewatching Parks and Recreation and I'm just starting to watch Community


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 8, 2020)

Binge watching Pose, and once that's done I'll probably get back to Stranger Things season 3 (I know -- I'm late).


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 9, 2020)

If The Emperor Had A Text-To-Speech Device (and right now I am reading everything in Emp's text to speech voice and I can't help it)

If you mean on TV, The Dragon prince


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 9, 2020)

"Better Call Saul" ^_^


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

Finished _Claymore_ recently; quite enjoyable and quick for a shonen.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 9, 2020)

i finished both grace & frankie and red band society. i started watching schitt's creek the other day; i'm on season 2 now.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 9, 2020)

Currently on season 7 of my first run through of The Office  I can already tell I'm gonna be sad once it's over, it might be my favourite TV series ever.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 11, 2020)

I started watching the 1995 Pride and Prejudice miniseries today. I'm enjoying it a lot so far.


----------



## SandiBeaches (Apr 11, 2020)

On episode 5 of The Witcher which I'm enjoying, after a friend recommended it.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 11, 2020)

Currently watching Daria and I love it so much rn


----------



## petaI (Apr 11, 2020)

just started watching the sopranos, hope it's as good as everyone says it is


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 12, 2020)

Started watching Collateral last night because what better time to start a TV programme.

Edit; forgot to mention that I've also been watching the Office, nothing beats it.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 17, 2020)

Killing Eve season 3. What even was that first episode lmao


----------



## Saylor (Apr 17, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Killing Eve season 3. What even was that first episode lmao


For real! It felt really disjointed to me, but I think the season will get better.

Other than Killing Eve I haven't really been watching anything, but I think I'm gonna restart Mr. Robot soon to try to fill the hole that's been in my heart ever since it ended.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m almost done with McMillions.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 17, 2020)

Your lie in April


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 17, 2020)

Just started season 2 of What We Do in the Shadows.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 17, 2020)

finished schitt's creek, on to the good place now


----------



## meo (Apr 18, 2020)

The innocence files on netflix. Currently on ep 7 so almost done.


----------



## hamster (Apr 18, 2020)

trailer park boys


----------



## Kuidaore (Apr 18, 2020)

Rewatching The Good Place & The King's Avatar


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 18, 2020)

Started watching Kakegurui today and I'm already intrigued after just the first episode.  Also, finally getting back into Supernatural after taking a looong hiatus from the series.  I'm still midway through season 2 so I have a long way to go.  LOL


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 23, 2020)

_Devilman Crybaby _while eating my dinner most times.
It's pretty charged in some areas not to my interests, but still a detailed and enjoyable watch.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 23, 2020)

Reply 1988 ^_^


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm watching a Norwegian sitcom called Side om Side recently. I guess it's sort of a re-watching.


----------



## primandimproper (Apr 23, 2020)

Just started watching The Handmaid's Tale. When that gets too depressing I switch it over to Good Omens.


----------



## NoaParfait (Apr 23, 2020)

Recently started Killing Eve, its frickin awesome!


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 24, 2020)

DuckTales 2017!! It's been one of my favorites since may of last year? It's such a lovely show :]


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2020)

Just started Tidying Up with Marie Kondo. Hope it motivates me to change my tiny room up


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 25, 2020)

i've been watching a lot of grey's anatomy lol


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 25, 2020)

Rewatching Star vs the Forces of Evil with the friend, since she hasn't seen the final season and we want to rewatch it. Great show.
I'm also supposed to be watching My Hero Academia but i'm lazy


----------



## Antonio (Apr 25, 2020)

I've been watching beastars for some reason. It was good.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I've been watching beastars for some reason. It was good.


omg me too lol but it's very........... weird idk lol

also watch community pretty randomly from time to time, been watching a lot of movies tho just finished extraction it's a great movie loved the cinematography


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 26, 2020)

Today I started watching It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.  I've never seen any of it before but heard good things, so I've got a lot to get caught up on.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2020)

Rewatching Sherlock and then maybe death note


----------



## petaI (Apr 27, 2020)

trying to catch up on stranger things, i'm on season 2 rn


----------



## Veestah (Apr 28, 2020)

Watching Spiderman on DIsney +.
I never watched it growing up, I was more of an X-men kid. But this is surprisingly good.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Apr 29, 2020)

Recently finished watching Friends, and started on The Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air on Netflix yesterday. I still have to get used to the show as I haven't seen it in quite some time, but some parts were still fun(ny), and I hope that'll last.


----------



## Asarena (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm watching season seven of New Journey to the West at the moment. It's one of my favorite Korean variety shows, but I've been slacking on watching Korean shows lately, so it's nice to catch up~


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 29, 2020)

i'm watching old episodes of red dwarf (a science-fiction sitcom)~ i saw the recent special that was brought out + the documentary about how it was filmed and it was really funny- recommend !


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 29, 2020)

The only show that I've really been watching on a regular/weekly basis, has been Westworld.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 6, 2020)

I finished up season 2 of Supernatural the other day, so I decided to watch Hollywood next since it was just released and is only like 7 episodes. I'm 2 episodes in and so far it's pretty good.


----------



## Soigne (May 6, 2020)

i finished the good place the other day, now i'm watching community. i also watch an episode of the midnight gospel every now and again.


----------



## Celine (May 6, 2020)

On the last season of Mad Men, it’s great. I’m also watching Killing Eve with my fam as it comes out


----------



## MrPicard (May 6, 2020)

I'm doing a re-watch of ALF aka my favorite childhood show.


----------



## hamster (May 6, 2020)

rewatching skins for like the 5th time


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

I'm trying to watch Poldark again. I first tried a couple years ago because people were recommending it since I loved Outlander but Poldark was so boring to me. I just watched 10 minutes of it the other day, got distracted, and haven't touched it since but I'm gonna resume it again shortly lmao. I can't believe how niche historical romance dramas are; having the option of like 3 shows is really great.


----------



## joombo (May 7, 2020)

I watched an episode of Modern Family in the final season last night in which Stephen Merchant was one of the main characters, he was hilarious as a concierge


----------



## meo (May 7, 2020)

I got addicted to hulu's murder mystery doc's. I watched theirs on Casey Anthony, Laci Peterson, and now have started Susan Powell.


----------



## Snowesque (May 8, 2020)

_Gosick_

Just needed something to pass the time.


----------



## Romaki (May 8, 2020)

Started new season of Dead to Me, I hope it'll be as good as the first one.


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 8, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> omg me too lol but it's very........... weird idk lol


Would you say Beastars is worth finishing? For the most part I enjoyed it but idk I just lost motivation about halfway through and am not sure if I should pick it back up or not.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 8, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Would you say Beastars is worth finishing? For the most part I enjoyed it but idk I just lost motivation about halfway through and am not sure if I should pick it back up or not.


oh im not the best in answering this question, im only 2 episodes in and took a break it was a bit too weird for me

might give it another shot but for now i need to process this whole animal head human body thing and all the sexual stuff that come with it hahaha


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 8, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> oh im not the best in answering this question, im only 2 episodes in and took a break it was a bit too weird for me
> 
> might give it another shot but for now i need to process this whole animal head human body thing and all the sexual stuff that come with it hahaha


Yeeeeeeeaaaahhhhh that’s kind of what I was going through lmao. I felt like it wasn’t too bad after episode two, but then I reached episode six I think and it showed more, and even though it wasn’t explicit, I was still... eh. 

It’s a shame tho because I do find the world really compelling after the black market episode, but the sexual nature of it just kind of put me off.


----------



## samsquared (May 8, 2020)

My boyfriend and I are finishing Steins;Gate 0 tomorrow. 
Other than that, I've been totally binging Terrace House. IDK what it is about Terrace House that's so captivating lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 8, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeeeeeeeaaaahhhhh that’s kind of what I was going through lmao. I felt like it wasn’t too bad after episode two, but then I reached episode six I think and it showed more, and even though it wasn’t explicit, I was still... eh.
> 
> It’s a shame tho because I do find the world really compelling after the black market episode, but the sexual nature of it just kind of put me off.


thats exactly my problem, even if it wasnt explicit the sexual nature of it is what really makes me uncomfortable.. and that goes for any show too which is really inconvenient bc there is almost no show that does not have these suggestive connotations but.. some find their way into your comfort and gets a bit repulsive, for me at least

i do want to finish it honestly bc all my friends watched it and loved it but its a bit hard going through with it lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 9, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> thats exactly my problem, even if it wasnt explicit the sexual nature of it is what really makes me uncomfortable.. and that goes for any show too which is really inconvenient bc there is almost no show that does not have these suggestive connotations but.. some find their way into your comfort and gets a bit repulsive, for me at least
> 
> i do want to finish it honestly bc all my friends watched it and loved it but its a bit hard going through with it lol


I can actually totally relate to that. There’s a lot of shows I’d like to get into but I feel like in the past couple years or so I’ve become more and more averse to that kind of content and sometimes I just have to quit watching some shows because of it. 

Hopefully you can get back into it if you really want to! If I ever end up watching the rest I’ll let you know what I think of it lol, if that helps.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 9, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Would you say Beastars is worth finishing? For the most part I enjoyed it but idk I just lost motivation about halfway through and am not sure if I should pick it back up or not.


I was the same way. I watched Beastars halfway through and then it just felt weird for me. It was like if Ruby and Fang got hired to star in a soap opera.

Something else less weird I’m watching is Schitttttttts Creek. I’m not cussing please don’t auto detect it as that!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 9, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I can actually totally relate to that. There’s a lot of shows I’d like to get into but I feel like in the past couple years or so I’ve become more and more averse to that kind of content and sometimes I just have to quit watching some shows because of it.
> 
> Hopefully you can get back into it if you really want to! If I ever end up watching the rest I’ll let you know what I think of it lol, if that helps.


yes that would be great! i would also like to know what shows you recommend watching!!


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 9, 2020)

staticistic1114 said:


> yes that would be great! i would also like to know what shows you recommend watching!!


In my sleep-deprived brain I misread your post a lil last night— so while I can understand your feelings I can also tolerate _some _sexual content in the shows I watch, so I’m not sure I have any recommendations I can make for you, and tbh I don’t watch a whole lot of TV anyway.   I’m sorry, I feel like a liar haha.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 9, 2020)

myself: watching some trash chinese dramas. mostly historical/period dramas. Currently watching heavy sweetness, ashlike frost (eng. Ashes of Love). I loved the novels, so hoping that the drama is okay, not too bad atm.

w/ my boyfriend: currently watching Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei (The Irregular at Magic High School, was my choice xD I actually really liked the novels as well, but I think that the anime lacks a lot in comparison. I can't really recommend it since it's hard to wrap your hear around certain events without knowing all the world details/backgrounds from the book).


----------



## LadyDestani (May 12, 2020)

I finished watching Hollywood today and my plan is to start season 6 of Vikings next since that just became available on Hulu.


----------



## Pop-tart (May 12, 2020)

I'm watching Killing Eve every week and I'm nearly caught up w She-Ra


----------



## Rambo (May 12, 2020)

Finishing up Brooklyn 99. Has anyone else here seen Dark? Every person I recommend it to refuses to watch it because they either don’t like the synopsis or don’t want to read subtitles. OOF.


----------



## Soigne (May 12, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I finished watching Hollywood today and my plan is to start season 6 of Vikings next since that just became available on Hulu.


i just finished hollywood today too! now i'm watching community


----------



## lyradelphie04 (May 12, 2020)

I've started watching a disney show called The Owl House!!

It's really interesting, I haven't been interested in an animated show in a long long time, probably since Gravity Falls. 

Most shows I watch are crime shows or house hunting shows!! I love seeing the different countries and areas that people can live in for various prices, it makes me feel a bit more ambitious heheh


----------



## Tileve (May 12, 2020)

I'm rewatching Degrassi again. My go-to when I need something in the background.


----------



## Snowesque (May 13, 2020)

Starting watching _Nana _this morning; not my typical type of anime but I love the fashion aspect.


----------



## tokkio (May 16, 2020)

started watching Community, and am now on season 3 

this show is so damn good all the episodes are so memorable


----------



## Goop (May 16, 2020)

Letterkenny and Black Clover~


----------



## petaI (May 16, 2020)

just started evangelion


----------



## Saylor (May 16, 2020)

I'm about to start a rewatch of Revolutionary Girl Utena and Avatar The Last Airbender!


----------



## LadyDestani (May 17, 2020)

I finished watching Gargoyles today.  Such an excellent series and kind of dark for a Disney show, which is one of the things I liked about it.

Next I'm starting up Bonkers, which I have never seen before but my husband used to watch it and picked it.  It seems fun so far.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 18, 2020)

Started rewatching shows like Drake and Josh, iCarly, Suite Life, and Hannah Montana.
All are pretty great shows.


----------



## xlisapisa (May 18, 2020)

Avatar the Last Airbender


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Ive been binge watching friends (i love it) and the other day I started watching YOU and then i watched the entirety of I Am Not Okay With This


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 18, 2020)

My husband and I have been watching a lot of different things, lately it's been : Lost, The O.C., Stargate SG-1, Scrubs, and The Office (US) of course


----------



## joombo (May 18, 2020)

I'm switching between the final seasons of Clone Wars and Rebels. Just some great Star Wars in both. The opening spaces battle in Rebels S4E9 "Rebel Assault" is just beautiful to watch in HD. The characters are still a bit cartoon-like but the ships and backgrounds look great.


----------



## floatingzoo (May 18, 2020)

Just started Avatar: The Last Airbender since it's on netflix! So far -- it's amazing!

I'm also pretty much constantly watching The Dick Van **** Show, and I started rewatching The Mary Tyler Moore Show a little while ago.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

I watched seasons 1 & 2 of Infinity Train, I liked it a lot. It's like a mix of Stranger Things, Adventure Time and Spirited Away. I really love the backgrounds and new locations in every episode. The entire premise features changing locations, so if you like when shows can come up with different bizarre worlds you'll love a show like this.

I actually prefer season two to season 1 because (light spoilers) they change perspectives and focus entirely on another character's arc. In fact, I like that they wrap up the season with a character's arc finishing and continuing on with another character. I haven't started season 3 yet so I don't know if they check in with the other characters again I think leaving it up to the viewer to imaging the rest of the story is a good way to leave off. And the mirror guys were a genius concept for villains.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2020)

modern family


----------



## LadyDestani (May 29, 2020)

I finished season 6 part 1 of Viking. Now I just have to wait for the final 10 episodes.

In the meantime, I'm watching the latest seasons of Flash and Arrow that recently came to Netflix.


----------



## Zander (May 29, 2020)

Currently rewatching Samurai Champloo with my son


----------



## Nicole. (May 29, 2020)

I'm watching a short series called McMillions, which are 6 episodes about a guy who scammed the McDonalds Monopoly. 
Very interesting, but I find so far that the story just passes on so slowly throughout each episode.


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

the disastrous life of saiki kusuo


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jun 5, 2020)

Currently rewatching Avatar The Last Airbender, Good Luck Charlie, Suite Life of Zack and Cody/Suite Life On Deck, Hannah Montana, Drake and Josh, iCarly, Victorious, and Sam and Cat all at once.
I should probably get a life.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 5, 2020)

Gonna be watching 13 Reasons Why. I can't wait to see how they end this mess of a series.


----------



## PajamaCat (Jun 5, 2020)

I just finished watching Anne with an E on Netflix!


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm five episodes into the Great Flower Fight on Netflix, and I love it! It's a competition reality show in which ten teams are tasked with making different floral sculptures.

It's such a wholesome show, with very little drama. Plus, all of the teams are very talented, and I think the visuals of the show are just gorgeous. The visuals seem to be much higher quality than other competition reality shows, and it's a topic that hasn't really been done before. Who would've thought a gardening reality show would have been so interesting?


----------



## Yuni (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm watching Barakamon and Sarazanmai atm.


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 6, 2020)

that 70s show & jersey shore LOL. i like my trashy reality tv what can i say. also that 70s show is arguably one of the best sitcoms


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

One Piece, it's a great distraction i'd recommend


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 6, 2020)

I was told to watch Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist and I'm so blown away by how good it is that's it's probably one of my favourite shows. It's so sad, cosy and funny altogether.


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 6, 2020)

Just finished Killing Eve since the finale wasn’t too long ago. About to start Insecure.


----------



## Dio (Jun 6, 2020)

I just finished watching kanata no astra and ping pong the animation. Both were such good shows after watching fate apocrypha, that was a pain to watch


----------



## Mariah (Jun 8, 2020)

My dad started a free trial of Hulu so now I can finally finish The Wonder Years after waiting a year!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 8, 2020)

I just finished watching Space Force on Netflix.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m watching friends again


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 12, 2020)

Finished up _Ghost in Shell: Stand Alone Complex 2045_.
Once it gets going it's alright. The CGI is quite tolerable aside from the faces; they're extremely expressionless.


----------



## meo (Jun 12, 2020)

...sooo,...I'm still going to list it because technically it's a "series". I'm binging Bailey Sarian's Murder Mystery and Makeup series on YT. So far 39/66 in.

Watching 90 Day Fiance series (bc they're my guilty pleasure).


----------



## Romaki (Jun 12, 2020)

Just started watching Your Lie in April. So far so good.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 12, 2020)

Just started watching Schitt’s Creek this week and let me tell you, it it amazing! I usually stick to shows like Brooklyn 99 and The Good Place, (two incredible shows, would highly recommend!) but this show is right up my alley. It is very... cringe humor at times, but it’s a nice show about bonding and hardship. 10/10 would absolutely recommend!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2020)

I watched _The Miniaturist_ last night as it popped in my YouTube recommended; very nice and short.
I feel as if I end up watching whatever period films Anya Taylor-Joy is in. She's such a great actress.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2020)

Community. The best


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 14, 2020)

I finished watching season 2 of What We Do in the Shadows this weekend.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 14, 2020)

I just finished watching the last seasons of The Office, and now I've started watching Schitt's Creek after my sister recommended it like a month ago, lol.


----------



## xTech (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm currently on season 2 of Kipo and the age of wonderbeasts (I believe it's a Netflix original?). Its made by DreamWorks and has really been good so far, the show in general is just very fun and chill to watch for when I need to relax for a while.


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 21, 2020)

Parks and rec is one of my all time favorites!! 
I've also really been into this anime series called The promised neverland! Its super thrilling!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

I just finished season 2 of Free, and it's amazing! I can't wait to watch season 3! I wish I had more time to but I'll figure something out...


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2020)

hospital playlist!  there's usually at least one scene each episode that makes me tear up or cry


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 22, 2020)

I started watching Crossing Swords on Hulu over the weekend.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm watching Haikyuu! I'm on S2, and it's really good! My favorite characters are Tsukishima and Yamaguchi ^^


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 22, 2020)

Currently watching Brooklyn 99. Wow this is one of the funniest shows I've seen!


----------



## RedPanda (Jun 22, 2020)

Finished season 2 of Pose yesterday. Also watching Star Trek: Enterprise with my bf. Finished Westworld season 3 also.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 22, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Currently watching Brooklyn 99. Wow this is one of the funniest shows I've seen!


second this! plus the cast of characters and their chemistry are amazing


----------



## lana. (Jun 22, 2020)

The office for the 6th time lol!


----------



## Crash (Jun 22, 2020)

rewatching big mouth for what's likely the hundredth time but worth it


----------



## Trundle (Jun 22, 2020)

Re-watching Seinfeld right now. Alex hasn't seen all the episodes so we are going through it together.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

Asteroid in Love and Lucifer currently~


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 23, 2020)

I've been watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure and I've been really enjoying it


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2020)

I would HIGHLY recommend Ducktales 2017!! I'm OBSESSED! It has great voice acting, animation, plot and character development!!


----------



## Mayor Fia (Jun 23, 2020)

Re-Watching Avatar the last airbender with younger sibling. I indirectly got called old when I said the show was from when I was a child lol and the response was a weird face and the words it come out before I was born?  It's very old then.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 27, 2020)

Currently watching the 3rd season of Good Girls on Netflix.


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 27, 2020)

Finally got around to watching This Country on BBC Iplayer, been meaning to watch it for a while


----------



## xTech (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm still watching Naruto and have been for the past like 4 months   I think i'm almost half way done with the series as a whole (finished the base naruto, and should be about to hit episode 100 of shippuden). It's definitely been a great series to watch, and there has definitely been a lot of memorable moments! Although sometimes I do take a couple weeks break, as watching 100 episodes in a row can burn me out a bit on the series, but at least for now I have enough interest in it that it always ends up sucking me back in to binge watch it haha.


----------



## ellarella (Jul 27, 2020)

i'm just about to delve into the third season of Broadchurch. the first season was pretty good, while the second was just alright. i'm hoping the third is a return to form! Olivia Colman and David Tennant are basically carrying the entire show on their shoulders. i wish the writing and plot was as good as they are.


----------



## bubblelove (Jul 27, 2020)

i'm watching glee really good but 12


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 27, 2020)

One piece! I just arrived at the sabaody archipelago, so I have a long way to go c:


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 27, 2020)

ellarella said:


> i'm just about to delve into the third season of Broadchurch. the first season was pretty good, while the second was just alright. i'm hoping the third is a return to form! Olivia Colman and David Tennant are basically carrying the entire show on their shoulders. i wish the writing and plot was as good as they are.


I think you'll like season 3 more than season 2. I know I did. The first season was still the best, in my opinion, but season 3 was a nice way to wrap things up.

I just finished watching season 3 of Supernatural and I'm about to finish the latest seasons of Flash and Legends of Tomorrow. I doubt I'll be watching anymore Legends after this season. It started off mediocre and has been on a downhill slide since then. There are some actors that I like on the show, which has kept me watching to this point, but I'm tired of the lazy writing.

As soon as I get a chance, I plan to start watching Cursed on Netflix.


----------



## seularin (Jul 27, 2020)

rewatching akame ga kill


----------



## mogyay (Jul 28, 2020)

the king: eternal monarch    don't think i know what's going on but that's ok


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m watching Avatar: The Last Airbender right now! I’ve seen a lot of people on here recommend it as well as most of my friends, and I thought I would give it a try! It’s super good so far, I’m only in the first chapter and I can’t wait to watch more once I get back to my normal life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 28, 2020)

currently I'm rewatching AVGN for the 7,000th time lmaooo


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 28, 2020)

The latest season of _Re:Zero_; I've enjoyed it so far!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm on the third series of _The Grand Tour_ on Amazon Prime. I never thought I would enjoy a show involving cars, but watching three British boomers roast each other and do silly stuff in dope cars in unique destinations around the world is hilarious.


----------



## Olly7 (Jul 28, 2020)

I constantly have Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm going on in my life, and in bed I currently watch the X-Files each night to get me a little spooky and tired.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 29, 2020)

The Suite Life: On Deck.

I barely remember this show as I had only one episode of it on a VHS tape but I really love it so far!


----------



## Soigne (Jul 29, 2020)

disenchantment


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 29, 2020)

Besides all the anime I'm watching, I'm planning on picking back up the new seasons of _The Umbrella Academy_ and_ The Boys_ when they  come out!


----------



## satine (Jul 29, 2020)

been watching the office..... again lmao. when i'm feeling overwhelmed i'll revert to watching it through. it's a nice relaxing, nonarousing thing to have in the background. 

also watching heartland on netflix. been feeling nostalgic and this is a great way to appeal to that. i didn't watch it as a kid or anything, but before i went into university i rode dressage, and it's nice to have something that appeals to that side of me that still desperately wants to keep connected to horses.

about to start seinfield after the office is done. i'm not quite done needing to unwind lol. this upcoming school semester is stressing me out, i'd like something to help distract me from that and i'm already almost finished with the office.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 31, 2020)

Star Trek TOS. There's just something about that show, even though it's so corny.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2020)

currently watching the king: eternal monarch! (also waiting for new episodes of it's okay to not be okay & men are men)


----------



## milktae (Aug 1, 2020)

I’m rewatching Austin and ally for the 3rd time lol and starting to watch haikyuu


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 1, 2020)

Squishy makeovers on youtube i loveeeee


----------



## Duckling (Aug 1, 2020)

Vampire diaries!


----------



## meo (Aug 1, 2020)

Season 2 of Umbrella Academy

and...my guilty pleasure show...90 day fiance (other way, happily ever after new seasons currently)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

JJBA since I'm a weeb. I've only seen two episodes so far since I had to take a break to travel, but honestly, I'm a fan. Plus, a lot of the soundtrack slaps.


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ve been binge watching the real housewives of beverly hills.. i watch too much reality tv


----------



## duckvely (Aug 3, 2020)

watching chicago typewriter!


----------



## TaylaJade (Aug 3, 2020)

Just started Succession (wow) and have been loving Canada’s Drag Race so far.


----------



## Eureka (Aug 5, 2020)

The Alienist: Angel of Darkness and Yellowstone.


----------



## Brad (Aug 5, 2020)

I just started watching DOOM PATROL on HBO Max and honestly I'm having a great time with it. It's so fun and silly. Totally worth watching if you're into superhero stuff.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 5, 2020)

wakfu season 3

only years until season 4


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2020)

it's okay not to be okay & chicago typewriter on netflix


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 6, 2020)

_Dexter_

When skipping the "romance", it's fairly tolerable.


----------



## Misha (Aug 6, 2020)

Black Sails

I'm starting season 3 of 4 now, and so far it has been amazing! Definitely the best series I've watched this year.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ve binged through most of “Unsolved” on Netflix (I’m so excited for the next 6 episodes omg), and I’ve also been going through Seinfeld. About 7 seasons in so far.


----------



## Neb (Aug 7, 2020)

I tried out the first episode of “Love On The Spectrum.” So far I’m impressed by how genuine the show has been. TV depictions of autistic people are normally full of generalizations and outdated stereotypes. “Love On The Spectrum” actually shows what we’re like around friends, family, and strangers. I hope the rest of the season is just as impressive.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 7, 2020)

Finally narrowed my list down to just Drake and Josh, Hannah Montana and Wizards of Waverly Place. Might start Zoey 101 though lol


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 7, 2020)

I just finished Season 2 of Umbrella Academy now I have nothing to watch


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 7, 2020)

Anybody watching the new season of Big Brother? I’m sure I’m the only one..


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 7, 2020)

I finished Cursed today and really enjoyed it.  I hope we get a season 2 at some point.

Next I'm going to be starting season 2 of Umbrella Academy.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 8, 2020)

currently watching save me!!


----------



## deleted (Aug 8, 2020)

After finishing Frasier my mom and I started Community, but it’s so cringeworthy that I often have a hard time watching it. I only stay for the dean, Duncan, and Jeff. The other main characters are all so irritating, and not even in a funny way. I don’t get the hype around this show. 

Frasier, on the other hand, is absolutely fantastic. Some jokes didn’t age well, but for the most part it’s charming, unique, and hilarious.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm watching at the moment Not The Nine O'Clock News as well as Alas Smith and Jones

I just found my love for old British comedy shows the other day, too bad that I can't find all episodes of them online...


----------



## Soigne (Aug 8, 2020)

bojack horseman now!


----------



## CrestFallen (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m rewatching the cardcaptor Sakura series now that Clear card is out  I might end up rewatching SAO as well since I haven’t seen the new seasons and have completely lost the plot lol


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 10, 2020)

Im currently watching fate apocrypha! Currently, its pretty good, my favorite characters so far are Achilles and Mordred lol.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 23, 2020)

I recently finished watching season 2 of The Umbrella Academy and season 3 of Overlord.  Today, I started watching the newest season of Lucifer and I'll be starting the latest season of Seven Deadly Sins as well.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 24, 2020)

I finished rewatching the first season of One-Punch Man the other day so I'm watching the second season now. I didn't watch the second season when it came out because of who I am as a person but I'm glad I get to binge watch it at my leisure.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Aug 24, 2020)

Currently on season 2 of Girls after flying through the first season


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 24, 2020)

I screamed through Over the Garden Wall last week.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

me & my boyfriend are currently watching BBC Merlin on Netflix! Might look into some marvel stuff as well, anyone got recs (pref. stuff on netflix haha)
He's also watching One Piece but I told him not to wait for me... lol


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 24, 2020)

Currently watching a few...

Trailer Park Boys and Lucifer (with step-brother)

Galko-chan (with @NoUsernameHere , hoping to finish it soon!)

Hitoribocchi (with my friend Dash!)​


----------



## meo (Aug 24, 2020)

The Punisher (almost done with it - only few eps left)
Greenleaf (on season 2 out of 4)
Stranger (second season just got added so just started it)
House of Blocks
Condor Heroes

I've been watching the top two when I want to multi-task lol. The bottom three when I'm not multi-tasking because subs lol.


----------



## TheRealWC (Aug 27, 2020)

just caught up on Killing Eve. I was very impressed, did not expect it to be as good as it was.


----------



## daffy (Aug 27, 2020)

I just finished watching Disenchantment on Netflix. I really enjoyed it, very much looking forward to more seasons.


----------



## mimiamei (Aug 27, 2020)

i just binged the first season of Little Witch Academia and its so cute i cant believe i didnt watch it before ><


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 27, 2020)

Finally finishing Heya Camp! A nice, quick series to watch while I figure out what anime I'm gonna start next >.<


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 1, 2020)

I've finished up Lucifer and started on High Score, a video game documentary on Netflix. I've also started watching season 3 of Aggrestuko.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 1, 2020)

Rewatching Hannah Montana and Phineas and Ferb C:


----------



## milktae (Sep 1, 2020)

shake it up, banana fish, boys over flowers

I’m probably gonna give up on these lmao


----------



## duckvely (Sep 1, 2020)

currently watching melting me softly!


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 11, 2020)

I finished up the video game documentary High Score and also season 3 of The Toys that Made Us.  I'm currently watching The Movies that Made Us and I'm almost done with season 3 Aggretsuko.  I also started season 3 of The Crown today.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

Started season 3 of _Aggretsuko_. Such a good series! Also started watching a playthrough of _Persona 5_. <:


----------



## Lightspring (Sep 12, 2020)

When the Camellia Blooms. I kind of like it so far.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 12, 2020)

The 100 final season

IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO DISCUSS THE LATEST EPISODE I WOULD LIKE TO VENT


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 12, 2020)

Just started watching Austin & Ally. I never saw it when I was a kid so I picked it up.

It's actually so much better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Soigne (Sep 12, 2020)

i've been watching gravity falls recently.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 12, 2020)

Started Tenchi Universe last night and watched two episodes. I always liked the Tenchi franchise since I saw it as a kid on Toonami, but it's been so long that I felt like rewatching some.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Sep 14, 2020)

Currently watching 'The Boys'  Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm flipping between stargate and Stargate Atlantis. Yes, I'm a geek.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 14, 2020)

Finishing up Mr. Robot. Crazy show.


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 14, 2020)

Decided to binge rewatch The Vampire Diaries for the hundredth time while my bf is on night shifts


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2020)

I've been watching Lovecraft Country.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 15, 2020)

I started Ozark over a month ago and I’m just now finishing season one. It’s just not exciting. When I watched Breaking Bad, every episode ending with a cliffhanger that made me want to keep watching. Ozark is just boring.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 16, 2020)

I finished watching The Movies that Made Us and started on Black Mirror.  All I can say after the first episode of Black Mirror is wow, I can't wait to see what this series will do next.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 17, 2020)

re-watching the West Wing

Love that show, up to season 3


----------



## hestu (Sep 18, 2020)

Just finished Game of Thrones last night! Also rewatching parks and rec.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 18, 2020)

currently watching do you like brahms & record of youth


----------



## mogyay (Sep 18, 2020)

it's ok not to be ok, i haven't watched a k drama in a while, i'm enjoying it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 18, 2020)

Finished Austin and Ally, now i'm watching A.N.T Farm!


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 19, 2020)

just started watching banana fish and.......idk if im prepared tbh


----------



## Soigne (Sep 19, 2020)

ratched !


----------



## jo_electric (Sep 19, 2020)

Just finished Parks and Rec and all caught up on The Boys. Now onto Shameless (US).


----------



## Aurita (Sep 19, 2020)

great british baking show  missed the most recent one so catching up!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 19, 2020)

I just finished The Office, so I will have to find a new series to watch now!


----------



## Giovana (Sep 20, 2020)

I am watching lucifer (waiting for season 6), i tried see the vampire diaries, but i heard spoilers, so i stop.


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

Currently watching Cobra Kai


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 21, 2020)

I actually don’t watch many shows as I find them a bit boring. The only show I actually have completely finished was Brain Games (yes I am a nerd). The show I am watching rn is the horribly cringy but funny Nailed It on Netflix haha.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 22, 2020)

Just started watching Huff! I'm a bit behind as it came out a while ago but so far it's pretty great! Definitely not safe for work though lol.


----------



## nammie (Sep 23, 2020)

Ran out of new stuff I want to see so I've been rewatching this super old japanese series called "trick"... can't believe I first saw this over a decade ago and it's still my favourite jdrama!

Looking forward to when the new season of the haunting of hill house is released though!


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 23, 2020)

I be rewatchin' The Mandalorian since the new episodes come out next month!


----------



## deana (Sep 23, 2020)

I've been watching Avatar: The Last Airbender with my partner and watching Community by myself. First time watch for both of those series.


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 23, 2020)

Watching Charmed (1999) as I never got to finish watching after season 2


----------



## duckvely (Sep 23, 2020)

currently watching 18 again   it's as good as i thought it would be and the wait was super worth it


----------



## Plume (Sep 23, 2020)

nammie said:


> Ran out of new stuff I want to see so I've been rewatching this super old japanese series called "trick"... can't believe I first saw this over a decade ago and it's still my favourite jdrama!
> 
> Looking forward to when the new season of the haunting of hill house is released though!


There's a new season of Haunting of Hill House??? fwee, I'll be looking forward to that!

I just finished The Plot Against America, and really loved it. Now I'm watching Raised by Wolves, which is decent.


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 23, 2020)

Been rewatching Buffy with my partner (my third time seeing it, his first) and BNA by myself, studio Trigger's animation is too lovely ;-;


----------



## oceanchild8 (Sep 23, 2020)

I finally finished Clone Wars and I’ve been bingeing on Rebels. I’m gearing up for Mandalorian season 2!


----------



## nammie (Sep 23, 2020)

Plume said:


> There's a new season of Haunting of Hill House??? fwee, I'll be looking forward to that!
> 
> I just finished The Plot Against America, and really loved it. Now I'm watching Raised by Wolves, which is decent.


Ya!!! Coming out oct 9 so super soon! Here's a trailer if you haven't seen this yet haha


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Sep 23, 2020)

My partner got Amazon Prime, so we binged the entirety of World’s Toughest Race in one night - what a great show! Now we’ve started watching The Expanse, which is also really good.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 23, 2020)

I finally got all caught up on It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 23, 2020)

Started 'Psych' and honestly, I don't think I care for it.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 23, 2020)

I binged Ratched. I'm on the last episode and I'm still not sure if I like it. I'm leaning more to no, but it's the first ever North American media I've seen that had a Filipino actor as a main character and it kinda made me feel represented so I kept watching. There's almost no Filipino representation in NA media at all. Super cool to even see my language spoken in an episode! Even though it was mostly swear words XD


----------



## kayleee (Sep 24, 2020)

Community and tbh it’s not very funny I don’t understand the hype


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 24, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Community and tbh it’s not very funny I don’t understand the hype


I hate to be that person but it honestly gets better and a lot of the humour/interest for me was seeing it morph from a mediocre sitcom into something stranger. On the other hand I don't think it's aged particularly well so ymmv


----------



## amyahh (Sep 24, 2020)

Just started watching Netflix's new series Ratched. I was honestly surprised at first how graphic it was but then I saw it was produced by Ryan Murphy lol


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 24, 2020)

I've finished the series of Ratched, and I'm lost with what to think. It feels very similar to AHS especially since it features Sarah Paulson in it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2020)

not a series, but I've been watching old Egyptian movies to practice listening to spoken Arabic. so far my favorite's been "Return of the Prodigal Son"


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 3, 2020)

I finished watching season 3 of The Crown and started on Our Planet.  The first episode of Our Planet already made me a bit emotional.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 3, 2020)

aggretsuko season 3 and i am LIVING for it


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 4, 2020)

She-ra, Avatar The Last Airbender, and Bob's Burgers. Avatar is technically a rewatch but it's been forever so there's so much I don't remember. Bob's Burgers I'm just catching back up on. Might eventually start back from the start for it, since there are so many episodes now.


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 4, 2020)

Just finished watching Live Up To Your Name (kdrama) I liked it a lot. Now I’m currently watching Julie and The Phantoms, girl can sing! So far so good!


----------



## milktae (Oct 4, 2020)

I forgot I was watching banana fish bc of school so im gonna try to finish it


----------



## Romaki (Oct 4, 2020)

I'll watch the 3rd season of Carmen Sandiego when I can get around to it.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm currently watching season 2 of _The Umbrella Academy_.


----------



## Neb (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m watching the last season of The Good Place while working on Infinity Train. Both are as enjoyable as I expected!


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 14, 2020)

I finished watching all of Black Mirror and it was excellent.  Highly recommend!

Now that I'm done with that, I'm catching up on Face-Off.  I have 2 seasons that I haven't seen yet that are available on Peacock for free, so yay!  I've been watching Love, Death, and Robots on Netflix too and that's been really great.

I also finished Bonkers on Disney+ and replaced it with the Adventures of the Gummi Bears, which I remember being a great show from my childhood.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 14, 2020)

I started Community last week because coworkers were talking about it. I don't find it funny yet BUT I did get invested in the characters pretty quickly


----------



## Mariah (Oct 15, 2020)

I’ve been watching 7th Heaven on Hulu also Sister Sister.


----------



## arturia (Oct 15, 2020)

I started Re:Zero a couple weeks ago and am now watching it with a friend. Honestly is WAY better than I was expecting, though where we're at right now is a bit of a bore ngl.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 19, 2020)

Sex and the City, the X Files and Seinfeld with mom. It's the best time of the day.


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 19, 2020)

I’ve been watching Haikyu!! on Netflix!


----------



## eseamir (Oct 20, 2020)

I just recently started the haunting of bly manor (sequel season to haunting of hill house) and I'm only two episodes in but it is Just as creepy as the first season good lord


----------



## Radio (Oct 20, 2020)

Currently marathoning New Girl in the background while I play video games.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 20, 2020)

Just finished the haunting of bly manor. Really good! Also the haunting of hill house, it’s the better one imo


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2020)

I started The Haunting of Bly Manor last night!


----------



## eseamir (Oct 20, 2020)

Nosfurratu said:


> Just finished the haunting of bly manor. Really good! Also the haunting of hill house, it’s the better one imo


I'm watching the haunting of bly manor now!! honestly I'm so excited they decided to make it an anthology series rather than trying to stretch out a story that was already finished and wrapped up nicely

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020



Saylor said:


> I started The Haunting of Bly Manor last night!


what do you think of it so far?? I'm only two episodes in but I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2020)

eseamir said:


> I'm watching the haunting of bly manor now!! honestly I'm so excited they decided to make it an anthology series rather than trying to stretch out a story that was already finished and wrapped up nicely
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I've only finished the first episode but I'm enjoying it too!! I haven't seen Hill House yet so I wasn't sure what to expect, but it's a lot creepier than I thought it'd be! I'm really excited to see where it goes.


----------



## eseamir (Oct 20, 2020)

Saylor said:


> I've only finished the first episode but I'm enjoying it too!! I haven't seen Hill House yet so I wasn't sure what to expect, but it's a lot creepier than I thought it'd be! I'm really excited to see where it goes.


I would definitely recommend hill house!! the actors are incredible and theres one episode in particular that they did in eight or nine shots total (or something crazy like that) which is amazing to watch


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2020)

eseamir said:


> I would definitely recommend hill house!! the actors are incredible and theres one episode in particular that they did in eight or nine shots total (or something crazy like that) which is amazing to watch


Oooh that's awesome, I love when shows/movies do limited shots like that. I'll definitely watch it after I finish this season!


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 20, 2020)

It’ll be worth your time for sure! Hill house was jaw dropping and tear jerking I loved it<3


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 20, 2020)

i don't really have as much time to watch anything because of school but i finished steven universe a few months ago. i watched the show, the movie, and steven universe future, and i recommend watching all of them baha. they are all on hbo max and it's a really really good show! i thought i wouldn't like it that much since i'm not big on cartoons but it was too good! i'm also watching ok k.o right now because i heard it had lesbians in it?? skdnsmkd


----------



## eseamir (Oct 20, 2020)

Saylor said:


> Oooh that's awesome, I love when shows/movies do limited shots like that. I'll definitely watch it after I finish this season!


honestly the balance between heartfelt, horrifying, and heartbreaking was just *chef's kiss* the child actors that they have on there are pretty incredible too!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020



Nosfurratu said:


> It’ll be worth your time for sure! Hill house was jaw dropping and tear jerking I loved it<3


some of the reveals later in the season were so well done that you just end up sitting there like "how did I not notice all the little details they put in to foreshadow that???" truly a beautiful show (and also Super scary to watch in a dark room late at night do Not recommend that one)


----------



## hzl (Oct 22, 2020)

I started Ratched but I still wasn't really hooked by episode 6 so I dropped that. 

I finished White Lines recently (LOVE IT)
Think I might start Top Boy as it has that Kidulthood / Adulthood vibe
Haunting on Hill House/Bly Manor are ones I want to watch but I can't watch horror films alone because I have a wild and unforgiving imagination after watching anything remotely creepy.


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

Right now I’m watching project runway and let me just tell you right now I get super mad about this show I have no idea why but I get so angry it’s still a really good show if your into drama and competitions it kinda reminds me of Ru Paul’s Drag race


----------



## BlueOceana (Oct 22, 2020)

I have been watching Yashahime princess half demon on crunchy roll in engilsh sub since the dub is not out yet. For those that don't know it is a sequel to Inuyasha about their kids.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 23, 2020)

i binged the haunting of bly manor and the hanting of hill house, i think i preferred the first season but they're both good and easy to binge watch (i do wish they were kind of more scary though)

right now i'm watching the umbrella academy!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 3, 2020)

I finished watching Our Planet including all of the bonus footage.  It's amazing the lengths that some of these film crews go to in order to film these creatures.  The shots were absolutely stunning but some of them were very emotional and difficult to watch.  I'm still glad I watched it and would recommend it.

I've started watching Night on Earth now, which is interesting and a bit different, but nowhere near on the same level as Our Planet.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 5, 2020)

Dark on Netflix.
Blood of Zeus on Netflix.
Last season of Schitt's Creek on Netflix.

& I've been rewatching Inuyasha (almost done) before I start Yashahime


----------



## Xeleron (Nov 6, 2020)

Currently watching The Queen's Gambit on Netflix, I really like the fact that it's a limited series and I won't have to wait ages for the series to end. For some reason, I don't feel the need to binge watch the show, I've been watching one episode per day which has made me enjoy it that much more. 

Also watching season 9 of Bob's Burgers on Hulu, it's not as charming as it used to be, but it's still entertaining.


----------



## mocha. (Nov 6, 2020)

I’ve just started watching The Queens Gambit on Netflix! I have absolutely no idea how to play chess but I’ve watched 4 episodes today so I’m totally hooked.

I’m also watching the Mandalorian, so happy to see Baby Yoda back on my screen:’)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 6, 2020)

Currently watching The Boys and The Mandalorian


----------



## Bcat (Nov 6, 2020)

The Crown. Super good!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Nov 6, 2020)

Currently, I’m watching Meta Runner, more specifically Season 2. The most recent episode, “Transfer Student” just came out today.


----------



## TheRevienne (Nov 6, 2020)

Just finished Peaky Blinders (I know, really late to that party) and Hau rings of Bly Manor and I’m now on The Alienist: Angel of Darkness


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 6, 2020)

I finally got all caught up on the series Face Off.  I'm kind of sad that there won't be any more since it was a fun competition show that displayed tons of creativity and not a lot of unnecessary drama between contestants.  Everybody in that show actually helped each other out which was great to see.

So now I'm working on getting current with Doctor Who.  The last season I watched was season 9 with Peter Capaldi and Jenna Coleman so I have a few seasons waiting for me.  I'm really looking forward to seeing what Jodie Whittaker does with the role.


----------



## meo (Nov 7, 2020)

Mandalorian
It's been cute, some of the writing has been meh in certain areas/episodes...but I love baby Yoda so it's okay.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 7, 2020)

Supernatural.....it's very slow right because I have to wait every next Thursday


----------



## jo_electric (Nov 7, 2020)

Working my way through Shameless (US) and just started rewatching Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 10, 2020)

I finished Night on Earth and it was honestly just okay.  I was planning to watch Tiny Creatures next, but with season 4 of The Crown coming to Netflix this weekend, I've decided I'm going to wait for that.


----------



## angelcat621 (Nov 10, 2020)

Just watched the third episode of Next. Wow I'm already paranoid about machines and it doesn't make me feel any better. Hope we're not looking at our future lol.


----------



## Mariah (Nov 11, 2020)

I’ve been watching So Weird on Disney+.
It’s fine but when can we stream Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Korichi (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve been watching Diamond no Ace with my sister! It’s a sports anime about baseball, which sounds boring but it’s actually pretty good!


----------



## Soralan (Nov 12, 2020)

Been watching lucifer, upto season 4, it's pure soap opera melodrama, and cheesey as hell but it's enjoyable. 


jo_electric said:


> Working my way through Shameless (US) and just started rewatching Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


I stopped watching around season 3 or 4, but it was really good. Have you ever watched the British version? It was brilliant.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Nov 12, 2020)

Currently watching 
The Mary Tyler Moore Show 
The Mandalorian
Star Vs. the Forces of Evil
It's Me or the Dog (US version)
and just restarted Monk, although I never finished it before and don't know how far I'll end up getting this time

Waiting for new episodes of
The Marvelous Mrs Maisel
The Orville
The Owl House
Derry Girls
Letterkenny
Travel Man


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

Currently watching Star Trek Discovery and The Mandalorian. I'm a big fan of that lil baby Yoda, and each episode is so beautifully filmed/designed, it's as good as a movie. It's weird that the main character is always behind a mask though.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 13, 2020)

Currently watching _The Queen's Gambit_ on Netflix. Beautiful series and compelling story, though a bit sad at times. I will definitely be keeping an eye out for Anya Taylor-Joy's future work and am now interested in reading the novel on which the miniseries is based.


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 13, 2020)

I’ve been rewatching all of Inkmaster since they announced the show won’t be renewed for another season. I absolutely loved Kelly Doty on the show.
OH! And Twin Peaks! I’ve never seen it before and it’s a real treat.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



eseamir said:


> I just recently started the haunting of bly manor (sequel season to haunting of hill house) and I'm only two episodes in but it is Just as creepy as the first season good lord


God Bly Manor is so good, it’s honestly one of my favorite Netflix shows rn


----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 13, 2020)

Prodigal son and War of the Worlds are my current series


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 15, 2020)

I just started watching season 4 of The Crown.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Nov 15, 2020)

Somehow I've been convinced by my boyfriend to watch Columbo with him. First episode watched tonight and it was ok


----------



## Coach (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm on season 3 of Hannibal at the moment! It got taken off of Netflix, but luckily my sister had the dvds.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

I've just been watching project runway (started from season 1 and have been catching up over the year) on and off recently since finishing haunting of bly manor


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 15, 2020)

I speedran _Ratchet _for the fashion aspect (it was kinda unbearable at points), then I saw _The Queen's Gambit._
The latter was realllllly good.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks to lockdown I have a ton of different shows on the go.

Cartoon: Spider-Man (90s), Darkwing Duck, Gargoyles
Adult: Hemlock Grove, Aunty Donna's Big Ol' House of Fun
Reality: Ultimate Beastmaster, Amazing Race


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm currently watching Sleeping princess in the Demon's castle, and Wandering Witch: The Journey of Elaina.


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 17, 2020)

Some classics:

Bewitched
Little House on the Prairie
The Munsters


----------



## Plume (Nov 18, 2020)

Great British Baking Show
Portrait Artist of the Year
90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days
Queen's Gambit
Fargo season 4
Jujutsu Kaisen


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 18, 2020)

Haikyuu!!, Jujutsu Kaisen, and just appeasing my nostalgia by watching the old Beyblade show from way back every now and then.


----------



## ekcomyth (Nov 18, 2020)

Love, Victor on Hulu! I can't afford to watch series that span more than 30mins as im busy studying for a major exam and Love Victor really seemed like something that is up my alley and im glad i gave it a go!


----------



## JonathanPeters (Nov 18, 2020)

Fargo season 4,  Queen's Gambit.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2020)

Black Clover, Fire Force, RWBY, and Jujutsu Kaisen.  I haven’t watched anything unanimated in awhile, but I probably should.  Lol.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 19, 2020)

Been watching with my fiancee: _The Handmaid's Tale_ (waiting for the next season), _Outlander_, & _The Mandalorian_ (excited to start Season 2 soon!).

I personally finished watching _The Man in the High Castle_ not too long ago and it was really well produced! It definitely gives you a good idea of what things could have been like if the outcome of World War II turned out differently.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 19, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I started Community last week because coworkers were talking about it. I don't find it funny yet BUT I did get invested in the characters pretty quickly


Update, once I got to season 2 I became completely hooked lol, it's so weird and quirky I'm obsessed

So I'm still watching Community (started season 3 last night), and I also started The Legend of She-ra because my sister said it's the best thing ever


----------



## xlisapisa (Nov 19, 2020)

I’ve been binging The Great British Bake Off series 6 and Record of Youth (kdrama) on Netflix. Only two and half episodes left of the kdrama, loving it! Just finished the good detective (also kdrama) and now just waiting to start the queen’s gambit, that one looks interesting! Definitely will be next on my list.


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm on Season 4 of Naruto, and that's basically it.
I've never really watched a lot of TV in general.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 19, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Update, once I got to season 2 I became completely hooked lol, it's so weird and quirky I'm obsessed
> 
> So I'm still watching Community (started season 3 last night), and I also started The Legend of She-ra because my sister said it's the best thing ever



I hope you enjoy She-Ra! Is it the newer one on Netflix that you’re watching? I loved it so much


----------



## slzzpz (Nov 19, 2020)

Raised by Wolves. Pretty dope and kinda out there...but then again, it's by Ridley Scott lol.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 19, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> I hope you enjoy She-Ra! Is it the newer one on Netflix that you’re watching? I loved it so much


Yes it is! So far I'm definitely liking it


----------



## samsquared (Nov 19, 2020)

i just finished selling sunset season 3 & skjfskldj it was a mess
we're watching the bachelorette because i'm basic & like trash TV 
idk if that counts as a series, so i'll add another series i'm about to start watching: the queen's gambit! i'm really interested in this


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 19, 2020)

Currently watching The Boys and 90 Day Fiance/its spinoffs. And as always, late 90s pro-wrestling


----------



## mocha. (Nov 19, 2020)

Just finished the Queens Gambit, loved it! Not something I would usually watch but I enjoyed it all the way through  

also watching the new season of Mandalorian!

just started watching The Crown too, I’m not a huge fan of the monarchy but it’s interesting to see it all from a different perspective and learn a little about the history! Maybe it’ll even change my opinion!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 19, 2020)

currently I'm watching shameless for the first time and wow.  just wow.  I'm also watching the Harley show and it's just great.  I want some spooky stuff to watch though


----------



## Jhine7 (Nov 19, 2020)

Brooklyn 99, Superstore and Game of Thrones


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 19, 2020)

My S/O and I flip between _One Piece _and _Naruto _when we're fully caught up on YouTube subscriptions every day. When we hang out with another couple (uni friends), we watch _Mind Your Language _-- hilarious!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 19, 2020)

None at the moment, but Battlebots (my all-time favorite show) is coming back a week from Thanksgiving so that'll turn into my new Thursday religion.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 19, 2020)

Season 4 of The Crown. It reminds me of why I can't stand the royal family, Charles especially.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 19, 2020)

Just finished Jessie, and am considering trying Legend of Korra since the last time I watched it was when it was still airing new episodes on Nickelodeon (and i was 6 and hated it).
Also just started yet another Disney show (since I can't control myself), Sonny With a Chance. (although i should probably finish Hannah Montana and ANT Farm before I get into it but oh well :/)


----------



## oranje (Nov 19, 2020)

Does The Bachelorette count? My family roped me into watching it and now I feel guilty because I enjoy it now. Quarantine is making me enjoy trashy television, help me plz. I do love Bennett though, he's such a ham.


----------



## pochy (Nov 19, 2020)

just saw the spn finale  all i can say is i'm glad i stopped watching the series three years ago or else i'd actually be upset


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2020)

Since it seems like there isn't a lot of new content coming out as of late, I'm rewatching Chernobyl and Game of Thrones!


----------



## hakutaku (Nov 26, 2020)

I recently watched Euphoria. I really liked it, obviously it was dramatized but it was still definitely relatable for anyone in gen z who grew up in the age of social media lol. Also, it had so much outfit + makeup inspo, a great soundtrack, and a killer aesthetic. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Nov 29, 2020)

Gravity falls! Can't wait for it to get proper interesting


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 1, 2020)

I recently finished _The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance_ on Netflix, even though I knew wouldn't be continued (sadly...). Still, it was well worth the experience!

Now, I'm in the middle of re-watching _Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo,_ and I'm _loving_ it! There was so much that I forgot and overlooked, so it's been really enjoyable watching it again with a fresh perspective~

I also have several episodes of _K-On!!_ left on the back burner, for when I need a palette-cleanser/something lighter, especially since _Gankutsuou_ gets pretty dark and messed up later on...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 1, 2020)

Rewatching MHA.....l'm just very extra bored now days so l gotta do something.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020



Mad Aly said:


> I recently finished _The Dark Crystal: Age of Resistance_ on Netflix, even though I knew wouldn't be continued (sadly...). Still, it was well worth the experience!
> 
> Now, I'm in the middle of re-watching _Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo,_ and I'm _loving_ it! There was so much that I forgot and overlooked, so it's been really enjoyable watching it again with a fresh perspective~
> 
> I also have several episodes of _K-On!!_ left on the back burner, for when I need a palette-cleanser/something lighter, especially since _Gankutsuou_ gets pretty dark and messed up later on...


I really loved the background in the show. Like the landscape is lovely and the nature is beautiful!


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 1, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Rewatching MHA.....l'm just very extra bored now days so l gotta do something.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 1, 2020
> 
> ...


It really was ☺ The music, too! They put so much love and effort into every detail of it; it's sad to see it end without completion...


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 1, 2020)

Mad Aly said:


> It really was ☺ The music, too! They put so much love and effort into every detail of it; it's sad to see it end without completion...


Well longs the show was better than the movie. Movie was a bit too fast.


----------



## Xeleron (Dec 1, 2020)

Season 2 of _The Mandalorian_ S2EP1 was boring as heck, but I've enjoyed the rest so far.

_Evil_: My hats off to the actor Michael Emerson he was the antagonist in _Lost_ and he is the antagonist in this show as well and he does such a good job at it, you just can't stop yourself from hating the characters he plays.

_Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist_ on Hulu is a gem! I almost feel like rewatching it the moment finish watching it. I don't hear people talk about it much but I personally think it's worth a watch!

Edit:
I'll also be watching season 4 of Rick and Morty on Hulu


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 1, 2020)

Mr_Persona said:


> Well longs the show was better than the movie. Movie was a bit too fast.


Yeah, I feel that. Though, I watched it before the series, so I didn't have anything to go off of beforehand. Still, I enjoyed the movie just as much for what it was!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 3, 2020)

I just started season 2 of The Mandalorian. It's actually pretty good so far, considering I don't care for any of the other Star Wars movies I've seen, which is, all of them thanks to my ex-husband, lol. *hides from the star wars fans* I gotta' admit they did a great job on Grogu as far as the effects/makeup team. A lot of the creatures are interesting as well and also look like they were well thought out for the most part. I appreciate the attention to the details of the fauna of various planets and places. So far, so good, imo.


----------



## Romaki (Dec 3, 2020)

I started watching Supernatural for the first time, great timing I know. I'm not a hipster, but knowing the ending is meaningless I feel much more motivated to watch it and just enjoy the individual episodes for what they are. I started watching season 4 because I just don't vibe with 2005 special effects and hair cuts and it seems like Misha Collins joining the cast seems like the foundation of the rest of the series. Luckily the show provides flashbacks if ever needed, I only ever lacked knowledge once so far.

Anyway, we recently got a local ad for the 14th season on DVD and it had a one sentence description of the season. The plot looks exactly the same as the one of the 5th season which just was hilarious to me. It'd be so funny if the conflict was drawn out for 10 seasons.

But yeah, it's a good show for now. Great episodes, I love when they ignore the apocalypse to go to a convention. 10/10


----------



## Trundle (Dec 3, 2020)

Re-watching BoJack Horseman right now with my wife. She is watching it for the first time. I think she is surprised that funny horse show turned into dark, sad, depressed horse show so quickly.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 3, 2020)

i haven't had anything to watch for a while now. i'm sort of watching fresh off the boat and modern family, but i don't feel that excited to watch either of them. i watched the first season of miracle workers a while back and thought i could give the second season a try because why not, the first season only sucked a little, but the second season seems soooo bad, i could barely finish the first episode. who just does that, creates a tv series and then in the second season change every single thing, even the characters, and only keep the actors? like what


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly obsessed with the Chicago series (Chicago Med, Chicago PD, Chicago Fire). Rewatching Chicago Med currently since they came out with a new season finally!

Also Law & Order SVU I'm so happy they came out with a new season too, I'm not sure why I love all the Dick Wolf series so much but it's genius.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Queen's Gambit is really good so far


----------



## meo (Dec 5, 2020)

The crown - finally on season 4.


----------



## absol (Dec 5, 2020)

it's okay to not be okay

i'm living for ko moonyoung's outfits


----------



## Romaki (Dec 5, 2020)

I decided to binge Psych after two seasons of Supernatural, it just made me miss my fav '09 show.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 5, 2020)

We Bare Bears. Its adorable and good for background noise


----------



## Kattea (Dec 5, 2020)

Violet Evergarden on Netflix. It's pretty good!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 6, 2020)

Just finished rewatching Anohana! Now I'm on Himouto! Umaru-chan, rewatching Ancient Magus Bride for the hubbub, and Supernatural since the rest of season 15 is finally out. Time to watch the finale


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 6, 2020)

The O.C. again.

The lifestyle, the pretty people, the nostalgia... the _*drama*_

It is such an iconic show, and I would definitely recommend watching it again or for the first( at least the firsr 2 seasons) 

Great show fo watch around the holidays as well


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm watching Superstore, it's pretty good.

I just finished season 5 of the Eric Andre show and wow.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 6, 2020)

I started HBO’s Oz today. Initially I was suggested it because the person knew I loved Orange is the New Black, but that was a women’s minimum security prison and Oz takes place in a male’s maximum. So its much much darker and depressing than what I was expecting. I’m still completely hooked on it tho it also helps some of the main cast is cute lmao


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm watching Steven universe rn cause I missed it, after I finish the original series I'll watch the movie and future ^^


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 6, 2020)

Finished rewatching Hannah Montana (last time I watched the show it was still airing :/), so now i'm off to watching Sonny With A Chance.


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Dec 6, 2020)

Meraki said:


> I'm watching Steven universe rn cause I missed it, after I finish the original series I'll watch the movie and future ^^


Steven Universe is the best and I love the movie!! Enjoy!


----------



## eseamir (Dec 6, 2020)

currently just finishing the queen's gambit (legit still not sure how they managed to make chess this interesting lmao)


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 7, 2020)

I just finished Nancy Drew, which was kinda mediocre but I watched the whole thing anyway. I always thought the Nancy Drew concept was a cool one, and I was hopeful in the beginning when I learned there was a reboot, but it definitely took a direction I didn't really like all that much. Like a lot of CW stuff, it felt mostly focused on relationship drama between unrealistically attractive people with crimes and mysteries mixed in.


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

A bunch of Christmas themed shows on Hulu.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 13, 2020)

I finished up two series today, The Crown season 4 and Interviews with Monster Girls.

I'm really enjoying The Crown as a historical drama. I like the way it represents the royal family as real people, sometimes sympathetic but also definitely flawed.

Interviews with Monster Girls was very good and surprised me with the way it delved into the lives and challenges of the demi-humans as if their conditions were more like disabilities. (I really hope that doesn't come off as offensive to anyone. It's just the way I perceived the show.) But I enjoyed seeing how the demi-humans made adjustments and learned to overcome their problems and also how they became comfortable with who they were by the end.


----------



## oranje (Dec 13, 2020)

Just starting Schitt's Creek yesterday and I wasn't sure if I was going to like it or not...but I was pleasantly surprised! I like the Rose family dynamics and the characters are funny and empathetic. It's refreshing to see how they act like a real family and a lot of their over-the-top interactions remind me of my own family. It's cute to see how they care about one another, even if they're annoying each other most of the time!


----------



## hestu (Dec 13, 2020)

Just finished Schitt's Creek and The Queen's Gambit, and I was a fan of both! Now I'm watching The 100.


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Dec 14, 2020)

I've been watching Santa Clarita Diet and I LOVE it. The dialogue is so funny and I love Drew Barrymore being so goofy and killing people.


----------



## hakutaku (Dec 15, 2020)

Decided to take my first plunge into Korean Dramas today and began watching Crash Landing on You!


----------



## hamster (Dec 15, 2020)

i was watching misfits, got really bored of it by the end of season 2 though


----------



## twisty (Dec 15, 2020)

The Real Housewives of Potomac.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 15, 2020)

The second season of Hilda released on Netflix so I’ve been watching that!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 15, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> The second season of Hilda released on Netflix so I’ve been watching that!


I'm excited to start watching that too, but I need to finish up some other shows first.

I got to the end of the 13th Doctor's first season on Doctor Who, so I'm taking a quick break to watch Alice in Borderland. Once I finish that, I'll go back to Doctor Who and watch the last season that HBO Max has available.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 15, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I'm excited to start watching that too, but I need to finish up some other shows first.
> 
> I got to the end of the 13th Doctor's first season on Doctor Who, so I'm taking a quick break to watch Alice in Borderland. Once I finish that, I'll go back to Doctor Who and watch the last season that HBO Max has available.



Oh it’s so cute! I really love the show. They’re all short episodes (around 25 minutes) which makes them perfect for a quick watch. The animation is lovely too and it’s just a show that makes me happy lol. I hope that you enjoy it when you watch it!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 15, 2020)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh it’s so cute! I really love the show. They’re all short episodes (around 25 minutes) which makes them perfect for a quick watch. The animation is lovely too and it’s just a show that makes me happy lol. I hope that you enjoy it when you watch it!!


Oh, I've seen the first season and I loved it. I didn't know there was a second season coming so I wasn't prepared for it, but I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 21, 2020)

Since Christmas is coming up, this weekend I watched The Holiday Movies that Made Us. It was just a 2 episode mini-series on Netflix about the making of Elf and The Nightmare Before Christmas. I thought it was really fun. I love learning some of the behind-the-scenes stuff that went on.


----------



## deana (Dec 22, 2020)

Just finished up The Queen's Gambit and thought it was pretty good. I wasn't that interested in the chess but I super loved the clothes


----------



## mermaidshelf (Dec 22, 2020)

I also finished The Queen's Gambit. I had my issues with it but it was a fast watch. Before that I watched Key and Peele from start to finish, for the first time. I had seen a lot of the skits on YT but I was pleasantly surprised there was a lot of content I had never seen. I'm watching Powerpuff Girls on and off.


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 22, 2020)

Ive been watching mandalorian on disney plus
Im huge fan of star wars franchise and to be very honest i didbt like anything disney did with the franchise untill now
The 3 movies are good movies when ir comes to the while production but they have bad casting, awfull story and even worse developmenr of character
The rogue one movie is way better than the new sequela and the mandalorian seriesnis even better than everything
Its very similar to a metroid game
Theres this bounty hunter whos in a mission
Than he found a rare baby species and get attached
And he starts running from the federatio wearinh an upgradable armor suit and flying on whis solo and unique spaceship

Metroid at the core
But qith lota of star wars lore and refernces


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 22, 2020)

i recently started watching helluva boss since i was a fan of hazbin hotel plus the latest episode was pretty cute imo ☆
also i've started to watch amphibia, i kept putting it off because i hate frogs but a lot of people say it's good so i wanted to give it a go


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 22, 2020)

Finished Sonny with a Chance, now it's onto Wizards of Waverly Place. 

I'm probably going to end up watching The Owl House from time to time as well since I finally got sucked into it.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 22, 2020)

We got crunchyroll to watch Cowboy Bebop and now that we’ve finished that we’re mostly just casually watching Jojo and shirokuma cafe. I just. Find Jojo hilarious but also don’t get the popularity  Does everyone like it ironically or am I missing something? Shirokuma cafe is cute and dumb and good for background watching


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 22, 2020)

Shirokuma Cafe is so cute. I loved it.


----------



## Radio (Dec 23, 2020)

@ReeBear from my understanding, Jojo is one of those things where it only starts getting really good several seasons, so there's a big time commitment to pay-off type of a deal.

I am slowly making my way through the 3rd season of Aggretsuko. I'm not really loving the idol storyline as much as the storylines of the past two seasons but it's still entertaining and the characters are still hilarious.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Dec 23, 2020)

been watching Jujutsu Kaisen lately and i........... have a crush on gojou 

also been watching the 1999 version of hunter x hunter because i wanted to relive the joy of watching hxh for the first time again huhu my boooooyssssss (hisoka with blue hair instead of pink took some getting used to tho lol)


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 25, 2020)

For me I am rewatching Smallville and for anime my co-worker got me hooked on The Seven Deadly Sins.

Smallville is kinda hard for me to watch cause it reminds me of my mom who resently passed but I love the actors and the story. This coming from a Batman fan and not a Superman fan LOL.

Sins so far is soo funny and I am finding myself having new boys to fawn over in anime LOL. Worth giving it a watch if you like anime.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 28, 2020)

Yesterday I finished watching season 1 of Alice in Borderland on Netflix. I'm so glad they've already announced a season 2 is coming. I'll be looking forward to it.

So now I guess it's time to watch the last season of Doctor Who...but I just got access to Amazon Prime and the final season of Vikings is about to start airing on that. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## KimiyoCake (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm currently watching A3 Season Autumn/Winter, and Yashahime~


----------



## CasualWheezer (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm watching Beastars right now and am also trying to watch as much of The Office as I can before it goes off of Netflix, it's too late to watch the entire series at this point so I'll probably find some list of the best episodes and watch those.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2020)

I watched the first two episodes of Tiny Creatures on Netflix today, but I don't think I'll be continuing it. I don't really care for the forced storylines in each episode. I like my animal documentaries to show the creatures in their natural habitat doing things they would normally do. While the show isn't necessarily making stuff up and these things could happen, I just don't want to watch a bunch of staged scenarios.


----------



## Mary (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm rewatching Jane the Virgin and One Day at a Time on Netflix right now.  I love both shows a lot, and was surprised to realize there was a lot of actor overlap between the two shows.


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm trying to get through the last few episodes of The Bachelorette, but honestly it's trash and gets boring by the end. I'm also constantly playing American Dad or Law and Order SVU in the background while I play my switch, but I never pay attention bc i've seen all the episodes.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Dec 31, 2020)

Just started watching NOBLESSE and I am soo in love right now.

Was in the middle of rewatching DBZ and saw that anime on my recommendations and even though I was swooning over Vegeta and laughing my butt off at Goku's idiotic personality...I am loving NOBLESSE. It is such a change for me....worth watching there are only 1 OVAs and 13 episodes right now...in japanese anyway...only up to episode 6 is dubbed.


----------



## Pupperina (Dec 31, 2020)

Hoping to start season four for Chilling Adventures of Sabrina sometime later since it came out today. A lot of other shows I’m currently watching are Korean dramas: Private Lies, Mr. Queen, True Beauty, and Run On.


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm currently in the middle of my rewatch of Sailor Moon and Avatar the Last Airbender/ TLOK. I'm looking for another show to watch for the first time through soon, this past year I've been doing like 95% rewatches!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 31, 2020)

greys anatomy! it's my go to when bored


----------



## Blink. (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm trying real hard to watch Sweet Home but I keep getting distracted ;~; I loved the webtoon and I'm proud of the author! Good for them for getting a live-action deal! Other than that, I'm also probably going to watch Alice in Borderlands if I'm not lazy.


----------



## meo (Dec 31, 2020)

Sabrina Season 4 - only on ep 1 but so far so good (tho...this show really makes me wonder whose friend groups literally sit around and make out with their partners in front of their friends)
Newest 90 Day Fiance season   cuz it's my guilty pleasure show


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 31, 2020)

Picked up Star Trek: DS9 again. I’m a TNG girl at heart, but i love DS9.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 31, 2020)

Attack on titan, but the most reason season is killing me ;-; i wan't more and the weekly wait is too much


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2021)

Blink. said:


> I'm trying real hard to watch Sweet Home but I keep getting distracted ;~; I loved the webtoon and I'm proud of the author! Good for them for getting a live-action deal! Other than that, I'm also probably going to watch Alice in Borderlands if I'm not lazy.


ahh another sweet home fan o: what do you think of the live action so far??


----------



## Blink. (Jan 1, 2021)

jihux said:


> ahh another sweet home fan o: what do you think of the live action so far??


HI JIHUX 
I was so confused on the first episode of the guy in tape, and the guy with the huge af scar on his face. I was like, OH IS HE REAL GANGSTER NOW IN THE LIVE ACTION  I’m enjoying it so far but the design choices got me so confused LOL also glad to see another Sweet Home fan c:


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 1, 2021)

I’m currently watching the miniseries Defending Jacob on AppleTV+. It’s very engaging so far, I really like it. It’s not very often that I can pay attention to something new on the first try.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2021)

Blink. said:


> HI JIHUX
> I was so confused on the first episode of the guy in tape, and the guy with the huge af scar on his face. I was like, OH IS HE REAL GANGSTER NOW IN THE LIVE ACTION  I’m enjoying it so far but the design choices got me so confused LOL also glad to see another Sweet Home fan c:


same here i was lost, honestly felt like they ruined wook's character though  but the whole show was fun to watch (and i love lee dohyun lol)


----------



## satine (Jan 1, 2021)

I am currently watching Drake and Josh. Lol. I guess the stress from my personal life has caused me to revert to self-soothing with nostalgic TV shows, but to be fair, Drake and Josh aged extremely well and is still thoroughly hilarious. But before this, I watched and completed entirely Spongebob Squarepants and Victorious. After Drake and Josh I plan to get started on Friends, but I really do not want to run out of Drake and Josh eps lol, so it'll be a sad day when that happens.


----------



## Blink. (Jan 1, 2021)

jihux said:


> same here i was lost, honestly felt like they ruined wook's character though  but the whole show was fun to watch (and i love lee dohyun lol)


I’m watching for lee and lee only jk 
There were a some differences in the monsters too like the blind one. He has big ears now I guess  I’m lookin forward to watching the rest but the WEBTOON will always be my go to


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 1, 2021)

I decided Tiny Creatures isn't really what I'm looking for right now and started watching Bridgerton instead. I'm enjoying that already.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2021)

Blink. said:


> I’m watching for lee and lee only jk
> There were a some differences in the monsters too like the blind one. He has big ears now I guess  I’m lookin forward to watching the rest but the WEBTOON will always be my go to


they even made protein much scarier than in the webtoon (i thought he had a somewhat cuter side with his smile in the webtoon lol), but same the webtoon will always be better in my opinion


----------



## Neb (Jan 1, 2021)

I decided to finally try New Girl since I needed a good escapist series. So far it’s pretty good! It’s the most I’ve laughed at a show since The Good Place.


----------



## Soigne (Jan 2, 2021)

adventure time & re-watching american horror story. right now i'm on s2 of adventure time and s7 of ahs.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 3, 2021)

Watching Bungo Stray Dogs, Kim's Convenience, and The Expanse Season 5 right now.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 3, 2021)

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina
Going through Netflix one series at a time.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Jan 3, 2021)

I mostly just watch The Marvelous Mrs Maisel over and over again.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 3, 2021)

currently watching busted & true beauty


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm a couple episodes into The Queen's Gambit. I have no clue what's going on but I really like it.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 4, 2021)

I started Lovecraft Country and its got me really hooked just from the first 2 episodes


----------



## hakutaku (Jan 4, 2021)

I started Adachi to Shimamura today! Liking it so far, I always enjoy tasteful shoujo ai anime


----------



## huuussein (Jan 4, 2021)

the new season of drag race!! as a big fan myself who has watched every single season (some multiple times lol) i am always so excited to wait till the end of the week for an all new episode, i'm so stocked to see new looks, new lipsyncs and lots of drama


----------



## LanahBell (Jan 4, 2021)

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina
So far I like it.


----------



## PrincessApple (Jan 4, 2021)

i have a few episodes left of haikyuu and jujutsu kaisen, im watching the last season of attack on titan as it airs and im also trying to finish watching some kdramas (mermaid prince, my id is gangnam beauty) and watch true beauty as it airs... so much to watch yet im playing animal crossing and have to deal with uni work *sigh*


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been watching the entirety of One Piece (with the fillers) with my boyfriend for the past months. Currently we are around the end of Water Seven. I am up to date with the manga but he has never watched or read it before.


----------



## shion (Jan 5, 2021)

jojo's bizarre adventure again, i'm halfway through part 3

also watching queen's gambit


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 5, 2021)

working my way through the crown! trying to tackle my netflix list at least a little bit but my schoolwork says otherwise


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 5, 2021)

watching brooklyn 99 again because the sixth season finally came to swedish netflix. it's not great but it's okay.


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 5, 2021)

I watch too much TV. (Probably many of us do now.) So right now we just started watching Stargate, which is a 90s science fiction show that has a LOT of seasons - especially if you include the spinoffs. So far it's ok, as long as you wear it with 90s lenses. Feels a bit like Star Trek, but more emphasis on anthropology.

Reminds me, we tried watching the original Incredible Hulk tv show from the 1970s and man, that is rough. Hard to ignore the janky practical effects. I know that was probably the best they could do at the time but it's pretty goofy! And the writing back then was - I think it was less sophisticated. Television from those days seems simpler and less nuanced.


----------



## deana (Jan 5, 2021)

I sort of gave up on Community so I started on The Office now. Maybe I won't abandon this one half way through lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 5, 2021)

I finished season 1 and 2 of Twin Peaks, looking to watch the 3rd season at some point!


----------



## ting1984 (Jan 5, 2021)

Husband is big into _Cobra Kai_, so we binged on season 3 when it came out on New Year's. It's the only TV we watch.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 6, 2021)

back again because i watch so much tv, plus lockdown has me so bored i'm watching multiple shows at once 

so i finished season 1 of amphibia and it was pretty basic but i'm gonna carry on watching it when season 2 is on disney+
then this morning i started watching carmen sandiego and i love it, it's really good so far
and finally, i've also started watching bna again for like the 5th now time because that show is super cute ♡


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm finally all caught up on Doctor Who, except for the holiday special that would have just aired and isn't available on HBO Max yet. I really wanted to love the 13th doctor, but it took me a while to warm up to her. I think it was partially because they changed direction with the storytelling so it was more than just a new doctor to get used to but also a whole new vibe to the show. There were episodes I liked and episodes that I probably won't remember in a few months, but that's pretty typical for me with the show as a whole. Unfortunately, there was only one episode that I think I really loved. But it feels like the show reached a turning point at the end of the most recent season, so I'll keep watching and see where it goes from here.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 7, 2021)

So over Christmas I started watching Grey’s Anatomy (fifteen years late), and it’s so terribly unrealistic? But I can’t stop binge watching it? Please send help.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 7, 2021)

Been hooked on a few Disney+ docu series lately. Just finished prop show (mostly for the Nightmare before christmas episode) and Imagineering (which was WAY better than I expected).


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm currently watching The Wilds on Amazon Prime and re-watching 90 Day Fiance: The Other Way with my partner. Both are engaging and thought provoking in different ways. "The Other Way" iteration is my favourite in the 90 Day franchise. It's interesting seeing Americans move to non-Western countries. The vast majority of them have absolutely no intellectual curiosity regarding their new country, and fail to adapt to the culture and customs. It's like they feel that no culture matters except American culture, whatever that is LOL.


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

AquaStrudel said:


> I finished season 1 and 2 of Twin Peaks, looking to watch the 3rd season at some point!



oh good taste! did you have a favorite episode?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2021)

Catching up on the holiday baking championship


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 7, 2021)

Just finished watching season 2 of the mandalorian!!!
Omg disney nailed this time
Actually Jon favreauband Dave filoni are the responsibles for tbis masterpiece
After the worst trilogy in the star ears saga
I was very disappointed in the direction disney was taking with the star wars franchise
But for my surprise the mandalprian series is a refresher and respects the whole creation of george lucas
Its kinda of a mix between clone wars animated series with a gunsliger metroid style saga
Cmon tbe mandalorian is basically a metroid story
A bounty hunter that is babysitting a powerful ancient creature while the whole time hes getting persecutted bybthe bad guys while hes upgrading his armor suit and skill tree after completing a few quests
Anyways
The series is amazing and insuper recommend

“Sorry for my terrible english”

Now im going to continue the 4th season of Haikyuu
If no one has a clue about haikyuu
Is a volleyball anime that is another masterpiece
In fact ybe anime
Is all about relationship and friendship overcoming obstacles together


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 7, 2021)

I started watching the final season of Vikings today.


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Battlebots


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 8, 2021)

Surviving death on Netflix 

sounds delightful doesn’t it?


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 8, 2021)

Rewatching season 5 of Buffy and I'm such trash for this show.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 8, 2021)

I just finished Infinity Train and dang it was a really really good show. The episodes are short but they cram so much into them so its perfect for my short attention span. And it works really well. I wont spoil anything but Im just REALLY looking forward to the next season.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 8, 2021)

It hurts to say this, but... I've been watching Liv and Maddie again. I didn't even want to watch it in the first place... but my 8yo self said "watch it" and now i'm on the 4th season (which I mostly didn't watch before because 8 year old me hated it)

I mean it's okay... I just don't see how other disney channel fans think its A or even S tier.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 9, 2021)

I recently finished the last part of Chilling Adventures of Sabrina, I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen it, but if COVID hadn't happened, and we could have had 10 episodes rather than 8, that would have made a huge difference! :L


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 9, 2021)

I recently finished up The Adventures of the Gummi Bears on Disney+, which was a great cartoon from my childhood. So now I'm starting the final season of Samurai Jack since I finally have access to it on HBO Max.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 10, 2021)

watercolorwish said:


> I just finished Infinity Train and dang it was a really really good show. The episodes are short but they cram so much into them so its perfect for my short attention span. And it works really well. I wont spoil anything but Im just REALLY looking forward to the next season.


I've heard really good things about this and am looking into starting it at some point! 

As for me, I watched the first episode of the Great North yesterday and it was pretty cute. I'll watch the next couple of episodes when they air and see if it's anything worth sticking with.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 10, 2021)

I got my parents into My Hero Academia and we’ve been watching it together lol


----------



## chloexgumball (Jan 10, 2021)

The Witcher for the 2nd time, my absolute fave


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 10, 2021)

Watching Kipo, it's pretty good and has great music, too bad there's only going to be these three seasons.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm playing catchup watching The Loud House recently.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 11, 2021)

I started revisiting old Cartoon Network shows I loved as a kid and hit it off with Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends. It’s been a blast so far and I can see why I used to get so excited whenever it came on. It does have some recurring gags unique to the show that get old fast but that must be because I’m not watching it with the mindset and humor of 9yo me lol. Other than that its a great cartoon!!


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 16, 2021)

Right now I have several going:
Big Bang Theory
Total Bellas
Miz and Mrs
I have also been watching these as they come out, not sure if they really "count":
Name that tune
The masked singer
I can see your voice
The weakest link


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 16, 2021)

Currently watching: WandaVision, Pretty Tiny Things, and I plan to start Spinning Out tomorrow.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 16, 2021)

Tonight I finished up the final season of Vikings. That means tomorrow I get to start on Carnival Row.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

it's literally 3:30am and i just finished watching carmen sandiego
it was such a great show, not a lot of episodes but i actually learned a lot about other countries (more than what i learned in school lol)

but now i've seen and finished so many tv shows, idk what to watch 
(i'll probably rewatch she-ra for the 100th time)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 17, 2021)

all i've been watching lately is ridiculousness before bed xD


----------



## JemAC (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm currently watching The Serpent, a TV series based on a serial killer from a few decades ago who murdered many tourists mainly around Thailand, India and Nepal.
Aiming to find time to start my next Netflix series - Queen's Gambit - as a lot of people have told me its worth a watch.


----------



## bleached (Jan 17, 2021)

I've recently re-watched Danganronpa and Kakegurui. As for new shows, I'm in the middle of watching Citrus. I loved the manga and I'm so happy I've finally gotten around to watching the anime adaptation! :]


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 17, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> Tonight I finished up the final season of Vikings. That means tomorrow I get to start on Carnival Row.


 vikings was so beautiful i weeped like a baby


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 17, 2021)

Acruoxil said:


> vikings was so beautiful i weeped like a baby


It really was a beautiful ending to an amazing show.


Spoiler



The final scene was a lot more peaceful than I imagined it would be, but I really liked it. The return of Floki was perfect.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 17, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> It really was a beautiful ending to an amazing show.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Agreed!! And I can't believe how they started 6B with such a mind-blowing start and gave Bjorn an absolutely wonderful send off. Same with Ivar. Kinda disappointed in Hvitserk tho he gave up his gods after getting in bed with one of them lmao.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 18, 2021)

I finished watching the final season of Samurai Jack today. I thought it was a fitting end and was happy to see Jack's journey finally get a resolution.

Next up, I'll be watching the newest season of Disenchantment that just aired on Netflix.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 18, 2021)

Stargate and really enjoying it. I never saw all of it so I am now lol.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 18, 2021)

I just finished Schitt's Creek and I loved it.


----------



## Zura (Jan 18, 2021)

Rn

So I'm a Spider, So What?
Doctor Stone: Stone Wars
Cells at Work: Code Black
Cells at Work S2
Promised Neverland S2
jujutsu kaisen

And I few more as I find them.


----------



## milktae (Jan 18, 2021)

I’m currently watching the disastrous life of saiki k and true beauty since my friend and my cousin really wanted me to watch it :’)


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 18, 2021)

So I spent this long weekend finishing up several series. Today I finished watching Bridgerton and I have to say I really enjoyed it. If they make a season 2, I will definitely watch it.

The next show I have on my list to watch is season 2 of Promised Neverland.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm currently watching WandaVision and going to start Fate: The Winx Saga later on.


----------



## meo (Jan 23, 2021)

Night Stalker - just really sad but a good job by netflix as usual for their style of making docuseries


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jan 23, 2021)

i started watching a series called it's a sin earlier, it's really good ! it's about a group of friends in london and the rise of aids in the 1980's + the cast are cool also-


----------



## JemAC (Jan 23, 2021)

I've just binge watched It's a Sin, its emotional but is definitely worth a watch, the writing and the cast are great and it really highlights the fear and bad attitudes around at the time.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 23, 2021)

i would say disenchantment part 3, but i accidently binged it in two days. xD


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> i would say disenchantment part 3, but i accidently binged it in two days. xD


bruhhh disenchantment is so good!!

right now i'm watching the new jurassic world camp cretaceous series on netflix. i watched the first season when it dropped and wasn't disappointed, so i'm keeping up now that the 2nd is out.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 25, 2021)

rewatching bna and over the garden wall again because i have seen literally everything else at this point lol
honestly i'm obsessed with those shows but they're both pretty short, i should have started something else


----------



## jenikinz (Jan 26, 2021)

Just started watching 11/22/63 on Hulu. I plan to binge it all day tomorrow and try to finish it.


----------



## xXJessXx (Jan 26, 2021)

I have just begun to watch The Queens Gambit on Netflix. So far it’s pretty enjoyable. It’s been a while since I have started a brand new show, I always fall back into my 5 comfort shows I have rewatched numerous times


----------



## Bcat (Jan 27, 2021)

Rewatching the Amazing World of Gumball from the beginning because makes me happy


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 27, 2021)

I just finished season 1 of Carnival Row and I'm so excited to hear that a season 2 is in the works. I am in love with this show!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 31, 2021)

I started watching Titans a couple of days ago after finishing up Carnival Row. Then, I finished Disenchantment so now I've started on season 2 of Hilda.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 31, 2021)

Dinosaurs on Disney+


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 31, 2021)

Kim Possible and Wandavision. I wanted to like Wandavision but it kinda sucks so far.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 1, 2021)

Recently finished the first and second season of a show called Riviera. I watched it impulsively, thinking it was a super popular show, but now it’s finished and I don’t care about spoilers I decided to see what other people think of it and to my amazement there’s hardly anyone! Which is a real shame because I think it’s a really fantastic show, and at least has some really good characters.


----------



## nyx~ (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm currently watching Assassination Classroom and Sk8 the Infinity and loving both of them so far.


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> rewatching bna and over the garden wall again because i have seen literally everything else at this point lol
> honestly i'm obsessed with those shows but they're both pretty short, i should have started something else


I wanna watch over the garden wall! I’ve heard so much about it but I’m not really sure haha. What’s it about?

I’m currently watching Rick and Morty and this Indian show all my friends are watching but I’m not sure how i feel about it lmao


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 1, 2021)

Acruoxil said:


> I wanna watch over the garden wall! I’ve heard so much about it but I’m not really sure haha. What’s it about?


omg over the garden wall is amazing 
it's about 2 step-brothers who are lost in the woods and are trying to get back home while also trying to avoid some beast 

there's only 10 episodes and they're only 10 minutes long so it doesn't take long tp watch the whole thing lol
but it's still an amazing show


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 1, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> omg over the garden wall is amazing
> it's about 2 step-brothers who are lost in the woods and are trying to get back home while also trying to avoid some beast
> 
> there's only 10 episodes and they're only 10 minutes long so it doesn't take long tp watch the whole thing lol
> but it's still an amazing show


ahaa those are some really strong words of recommendation, in that case ill check it out! i love love small shows, they’re easier to watch and most importantly they’re fast paced and don’t wastd time on useless filler stuff xD


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 2, 2021)

I started watching Barbie: Life in the Dreamhouse and I have no regrets.
I think I watched it once a long time ago but I don't remember anything

what am i doing with my life


----------



## KatieLavender (Feb 7, 2021)

fate: the winx saga on netflix, only on the 2nd episode but so far so good


----------



## milktae (Feb 7, 2021)

I-land (bc I wanna know more about enhypen ), hxh, and rewatching wizards of waverly place


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 10, 2021)

currently watching beastars second season, wonder egg priority, and the promised neverland season 2!


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 11, 2021)

Recently been watching Another Life on Netflix, I'm crazy over Sc-Fi and anything space related at the moment. Dunno what this lockdown is doing to me.


----------



## TheRevienne (Feb 11, 2021)

Could be a controversial pick but I'm watching 'Man in the High Castle' currently. I just finished season 2, and I am so glad that it's more than just 'oh what happens if Germany and Japan won WW2'. Dare I even say, without spoiling it of course, that I feel sorry for Obergruppenführer John Smith and his wife? I think though that Tagomi is my favourite character in it though. I love how diplomatic he is, and how he tries to find the best solution even though the odds are stacked against him, and that he does all this with poise and dignity


----------



## arikins (Feb 12, 2021)

wanda vision !! never liked marvel much but goodness this story entraps me. amazing so far


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm finally starting the Danganronpa series after people recommending it to me many times.


----------



## Cirice (Feb 12, 2021)

Wandavision ! Just like @arikins I never had any interests for Marvel movies or universe but the historical sitcom side of the show made me want to watch it and now I'll just have to finish ! But when I'm over I don't think I'm going to follow up with the next stories part of the MCU.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2021)

Watching all five Final Destination movies.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Feb 12, 2021)

Been watching Hannibal recently, we were getting rid of netflix so I was kind of binge watching it since my best friend wanted me to. I'm part way through season 3 at the moment. Since I don't have netflix anymore though, don't know when I'll be able to finish it though. :c


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 21, 2021)

I just started season 4 of Outlander and I'm about to finish up season 2 of Hilda today. The Deerfox episode of Hilda was so emotional for me.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 21, 2021)

i started aggretsuko last night and it was so cute and funny 
that should keep me busy for the next 2 days


----------



## Mariah (Feb 21, 2021)

The Food That Build America


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm watching Horimiya and Mushoku Tensei: Jobless Reincarnation. Horimiya is a super cute romance anime. I'm loving it (and it's OP), which is surprising because I usually stay away from romance, slice-of-life esque shows. Jobless Reincarnation is as perverted as I expected it to be. The art is beautiful though, and the characters shown thus far are flawed at times which is quite nice to see.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 22, 2021)

just started my rewatch of gilmore girls - I *never* rewatch shows because I just don't have the attention span for it (I just want to skip to the good bits, although I also can never remember which bits are the actual good bits) but I've had to make an exception because it's just such a comfort show honestly. and I'm watching wandavision as the episodes come out


----------



## Plume (Feb 22, 2021)

Attack on Titan s4
Log Horizon s3
Promised Neverland s2
Wonder Egg Priority
90 Day Fiance s8


----------



## Felix Felicis (Feb 27, 2021)

Today I watched three episodes I've already watched of Law and Unit: I love that serie even if I hated it as a child because sex mention haha. I've never finished American gods as well, that's a shame because the serie is really good and I hope another season! I'm watching Saint Seiya Hades as well, the first episodes. It's not my favorite part of the Saint Seiya serie but they are still good! Watched in French while ago, trying in Japanese right now and it's funny, with the subtitles I find some of the dialogues quite similar as before! 
And I'm watching Snake city as well! Few episodes in French on Nat Geo Wild, but as I can't find the others on the Internet, I need to watch them in English! Quite difficult as they speak quickly and with an accent but nice!


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 28, 2021)

slatka said:


> I'm curious to see what series people are watching now and what their opinions are on the series
> 
> I'm just about to finish watching Gilmore Girls (what a throw back)



I'm currently watching Orange is the new black and Dead to me. Both are funny in their own ways and good, and dead to me has some serious drama in it and twists.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 28, 2021)

Currently watching Gilmore Girls, all the Great British Bake Offs, What We Do In The Shadows, WandaVision, and old Top Chefs.


----------



## duckvely (Feb 28, 2021)

currently watching vincenzo


----------



## ForeverALoan (Mar 1, 2021)

Friends for the 3rd time


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

i'm currently rewatching a bunch of shows because i've once again ran out of tv to watch 

like i'm watching aggretsuko again but i'm also in the middle of star vs the forces of evil not sure if i like this one as much as i used to though


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 1, 2021)

Currently watching Criminal Minds, Sword Art Online and Supernatural

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



Jam86 said:


> i'm currently rewatching a bunch of shows because i've once again ran out of tv to watch
> 
> like i'm watching aggretsuko again but i'm also in the middle of star vs the forces of evil not sure if i like this one as much as i used to though


I need to finish watching Star! I got quite far into it but then stopped for some reason


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2021)

Has anyone else been watching Wandavision, I have been loving it like omfg.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 1, 2021)

CafeBrewster said:


> I need to finish watching Star! I got quite far into it but then stopped for some reason


tbh seasons 1 and 2 are sooo annoying, probably because tom lucitor is hardly in them but it's worth watching them for season 3 
also the end of season 2 was so lit

then season 4 is kinda basic but at least it's not as bad as the first 2 seasons


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 1, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> tbh seasons 1 and 2 are sooo annoying, probably because tom lucitor is hardly in them but it's worth watching them for season 3
> also the end of season 2 was so lit
> 
> then season 4 is kinda basic but at least it's not as bad as the first 2 seasons


Might try and get back into it!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 1, 2021



2-D said:


> Has anyone else been watching Wandavision, I have been loving it like omfg.


No, I need to watch it!!


----------



## Plume (Mar 1, 2021)

Yesterday I finished watching It's A Sin. I didn't expect to like it as much as I did, but it was really enjoyable (and obviously sad.)


----------



## piske (Mar 1, 2021)

Rewatching 30 Rock for one millionth time    i still need to finish Demon Slayer!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Mar 1, 2021)

I just started watching a Netflix series called Frontier!


----------



## deana (Mar 2, 2021)

Still watching the Office and just started on The Legend of Korra


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm currently (actively) watching MHA (im on season 4), Naruto Shippuden, Toilet Bound Hanako-Kun, and Demon Slayer.
And kind of ohshc, but I'm mostly reading the manga.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 7, 2021)

I finished season 2 of Titans today so I started on Age of Samurai on Netflix. I love this era of Japanese history so I always jump at any chance to see it re-enacted.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 8, 2021)

I just started the promised neverland recently and I'm hooked!


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2021)

i finished wandavision  no new episode to look forward to on fridays anymore ;-;
but i watched 2 episodes of this anime toradora and im debating whether to keep watching it or not


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 13, 2021)

i started watching hilda and it's sooo cute, i'm only 4 episodes in but i'm enjoying it more than i thought i would


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 13, 2021)

I presently have one episode of WandaVision left, which I'll watch with my younger brother the next time I see him.  It's such an awesome show, so it's a shame it's so short. :c


----------



## Livia (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m rewatching House and I’m also watching Sam and Cat. I started watching it over the summer, but then forgot about it and just picked it up again yesterday.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2021)

I am about to finish watching That's so Raven. I don't know what I'll watch next, there's not many shows I haven't binged in the last few years so I just keep repeating everything.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Mar 14, 2021)

I just started watching Orange is the New Black , which I love so far.

I'm also going through the old MacGyver episodes from the 1980s cuz I still have a crush on Richard Dean Anderson.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 14, 2021)

I started watching "The Crown" a few weeks ago, I've always been interested in the Royal Family and I know it's not entirely historically accurate but I still like the series.


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 14, 2021)

Supernatural  I’ve never seen it until now my boyfriend is got me into it!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm rewatching Lucifer, such a good show.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 15, 2021)

Currently watching Schitt's Creek, which I love. Also trying to watch She Ra but I keep forgetting about it so I've been trying to watch for like a year and only am on season 2.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 15, 2021)

Just finished Wanda Vision, I thought it was pretty good. I would love to see more series like that about other Marvel properties too. It's not like they don't have a lot to choose from.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 15, 2021)

I finished Age of Samurai so I've started watching The Boys on Amazon Prime. I'm only two episodes in, but it's really good so far.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 16, 2021)

I started watching Big Time Rush like 2 weeks ago because my friend bugged me to watch it, since I never watched it when it was airing on Nickelodeon for the first time.
Although I think I did watch a little bit of it because it seemed so familiar once I started watching it more and more

Aside from my deep childhood memories being unlocked it's a chaotic mess and I love it


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 16, 2021)

i haven't finished hilda yet but i've somehow managed to convince myself to not only start a new show but rewatch another while still being in the middle of a show i started watching 10 years ago but forgot about 

so right now i'm currently watching hilda, she-ra (for the 500th time), superstore and good luck charlie


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i haven't finished hilda yet but i've somehow managed to convince myself to not only start a new show but rewatch another while still being in the middle of a show i started watching 10 years ago but forgot about
> 
> so right now i'm currently watching hilda, she-ra (for the 500th time), superstore and good luck charlie


I’m also watching Hilda. For some reason I watched 6 episodes  and then forgot it existed so now I’m back to watching.


----------



## Daenelia (Mar 17, 2021)

Funny you should as a question that could theoretically be answered in one line. But this is me. Sorry. 

We currently watch one episode of a series a day, and a different one every day. Okay, we watch 2 series. Never mind, let me share our schedule.

On Monday we watch *Breaking Bad*, because we haven't watched it yet and we are completely behind everyone else. Tuesday: *The Expanse*, which we are not quite sure we enjoy or not. I think we do. Wednesday is for *Star Trek*, as it has been forever our Star Trek day. Currently re-watching the original series. Thursday we do a *documentary* about the aftermath of WW2. Friday is for *American Gods*. Saturday we do a throwback to *Space: 1999*, and please don't watch it as it is pretty dull most of the time. And Sunday is reserved for* Quantum Leap*, also a very very old series, but still nice to re-watch.

And then we have a sprinkling of *Disenchantment*, *The Goldbergs*, *Archer* and soon *Futurama*. And I am catching up with* Snowpiercer*.

I love not binging.


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

slatka said:


> I'm curious to see what series people are watching now and what their opinions are on the series
> 
> I'm just about to finish watching Gilmore Girls (what a throw back)



Dead to me and The Circle, i'm hooked on the circle, omg! it's so entertaining, I just watched UK celebrity and US versions and now i'm on the latest UK version, ahh, head is spinning but hours have been worth it :')


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 20, 2021)

I recently finished watching Warrior Nun on Netflix and what a weird show it was. It was clearly trying to emulate Buffy the Vampire Slayer but the main character was all over the place in terms of overall character development. One minute she was running from her new found destiny and fellow warrior nun sister's and the next she was embracing it without any real explanation behind her change of heart.

Besides that it's now all about The Falcon and The Winter Soldier which has got off to a strong start, Marvel really have gotten off on the right foot when it comes to delving in to the world of TV alongside continuing the MCU on the big screen.


----------



## Fye (Mar 21, 2021)

having a slower week at school so I took the time to finally start WandaVision - I'm liking it so far and the shorter episode lengths are a relief. Makes it a lot easier to fit in between study sessions, and also a lot easier to binge in the evening haha.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm currently re-watching Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

i’ve been watching lots of grey’s anatomy, euphoria and shameless lately. :’)


----------



## Soigne (Mar 21, 2021)

i'm rewatching grace and frankie again, and i'm finally watching ahs 1984 for the first time before the new season(s?) release!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 21, 2021)

Since I have Disney+ at the moment I'm currently rewatching Gravity Falls and watching Love, Victor for the first time! I've seen a couple videos talking about Love, Victor so I already know the storyline but it's still cute to watch.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

"Yuri!!! On Ice" is great


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 21, 2021)

I switch off between Bob’s Burgers (even though I’ve seen them all) and Lucifer.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 21, 2021)

i haven't finished big time rush (since it was taken off of hulu) but now i've started switching off between that and that's so raven, austin & ally, and shake it up. i have no shame.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 22, 2021)

i started watching my hero academia and it's so lit


----------



## milktae (Mar 22, 2021)

I recently started watching wandavision and hxh since my cousin recommended it :] and i restarted itaewon class since i watched a couple episodes a year ago and never finished it lol


----------



## amemome (Mar 22, 2021)

I've restarted Aggretsuko! I relate to being jaded at work too much...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 27, 2021)

Started watching Dog with a Blog because, well, why not? Adding that to my long list of shows that i'm in the midst of watching...i should really get to the dozens of other shows I need to finish.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

I just finished the finale of Superstore and omg  

the ending was great, but that show was just everything to me.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 27, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> I just finished the finale of Superstore and omg
> 
> the ending was great, but that show was just everything to me.


bruhhhh same! i literally just watched it and i loved the ending so much


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 27, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> bruhhhh same! i literally just watched it and i loved the ending so much


THE STARS ON THE CEILING!

ugghh and Elias omg lol 

it was so amazing i'll miss that show much and i feel like it will be one I rewatch frequently


----------



## satine (Mar 28, 2021)

Friends. Lol. I started it this week. My brother has been begging me to watch it for ages and I love it now that I've actually started it. After I'm finished with Friends I imagine that I will go on to re-watch Drake and Josh or something else that's comforting. I've been a little down lately and it's been a little hard. So I'm self-soothing with gentle shows for now.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 2, 2021)

Yesterday I finished up season 2 of The Boys. It was dark, it was gruesome, it was so messed up...and I loved it for all those reasons!

Today I started on season 4 of Supernatural. Yes, I know I am so far behind but there are so many things I want to watch, so I just try to fit in a season of Supernatural here or there. One of these days, I might actually finish it.


----------



## duckvely (Apr 3, 2021)

started watching penthouse a few days ago, it makes my head hurt x_x


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm not sure if that's the exact title, but it's the new documentary / series about Formula 1.
I'm not someone who is really interested in F1, but the series is really enjoyable to watch!
I dislike Hamilton and Toto soooo much tho. I have to say a mean comment about how arrogant
and mean they are, everytime I see them


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 3, 2021)

finally got my husband to try Desperate Housewives after we finished watching seasons 1-5 of Supernatural.. and he doesn't hate it. We're on season 3 of DH now. IDK if I want to finish the rest of Supernatural.. not sure how the rest of the seasons can possibly top season 5

Still slowly re-watching Stargate SG-1 partially on my own.


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 4, 2021)

rewatching demon slayer because i’m excited for the u.s. movie release this month


----------



## SublimeDonut (Apr 5, 2021)

Dropped the x filed around the 8th season recently. maybe some other day i'll have the patience to finish it but definetely not now. now i'm rewatching the amazing world of gumball. it's as good as adventure time, in my opinion, but doesn't get nearly as much love.


----------



## Ley (Apr 5, 2021)

Brooklyn 99. it's so good!


----------



## KatieLavender (Apr 5, 2021)

just finished Behind Her Eyes on netflix and i 100% recommend it, such an AMAZING plot twist at the end!!!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 6, 2021)

I recently finished Horimiya (anime) and Flower of Evil (kdrama). Both were amazing!    

currently watching The Promised Neverland (anime) S1 and Vincenzo (kdrama) :]


----------



## 0ni (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm watching old seasons of Project Runway - never really saw many of them when they aired initially as I don't really watch a lot of TV.

Just finished watching the controversial Season 8 (I already knew the outcome when I started watching, but I wanted to see it for myself).

Ok so rant incoming about the season because I have no one to discuss this with and feel like screaming into the void. Spoiler alert in case anyone hasn't seen it and wants to (even if it is 10 years old at this point lol



Spoiler: spoiler



I wasn't a massive fan of Gretchen, and I can totally see why she rubbed people the wrong way - but I found the level of criticism she got so... I dunno... exaggerated in comparison with other more problematic contestants that have taken part in the show throughout the years. The moment when she got called out by Tim was a bit much imo - she flip flopped her opinion on that stage to the point where it was comical, but I don't think she was quick to throw anyone under the bus or outright bully them (outside of criticisms of other contestants in her talking heads - which every contestant is guilty of doing). When she was initially asked by the judges who was the weakest link in the team she didn't name anyone, instead saying the all played a vital part. It was only after more goading from the judges that she (and the others in the team) named Michael C as the weak link. But later on in their talking heads, loads of the contestants are like, "SHE THREW HIM UNDER THE BUS, MAMA" - It just didn't read that way to me, and I felt she was treated with quite a bit more malice than other contestants with similar levels of ambition and confidence. At least in her case she had the skills to back up her confidence - the same cannot be said for some of the folks on that show lol



anyway that's my mini rant about a decade old reality tv show out of the way...

Before I started watching PR I was watching an amazing mini series called The Terror - It's an HBO series but I watched it through the BBC. It's based on a true story of two boats (and the entire crew) going missing/dying on an expedition to find the Northwest Passage, a passage through Canada's arctic archipelago which would open up trade between Europe and Asia. It takes some artistic liberties with the story telling, veering into the supernatural/spiritual but it is soooo good. The characters are amazing, and if you like programs with a lot of atmosphere and foreboding then definitely check it out!


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 11, 2021)

I've had one more episode of Lucifer left for about 2 weeks now. I'm not sure why I haven't watched it yet. I think because I'll be all caught up and then not have episodes to watch.


----------



## Velo (Apr 12, 2021)

I started watching a series (1 season) called Stumptown last night. It's a gritty crime deal based on a graphic novel. The characters are all quite likeable. It's kind of weird seeing Jake Johnson as like a "dark" character but I like him haha.

I'm also watching Deadbeat, which is hilarious and I love it. Sadly I am on like last few episodes of that one though. ;(

Watching the latest season of Good Girls as it comes out, I love Ruby and Annie so much but honestly Beth is kind of a dumb ass.  

And I watched all of the latest SyFy series, Resident Alien! I looooved that show so much. So many of the characters were so great (Deputy Liv girl you are the best!) but omg I freaking love Alan Tudyk and missed him so much. I loved him in Dollhouse and in Firefly and I love how all of those characters have been so different. 

I have a bunch of shows that I need to finish the latest/last few episodes or the latest/last season on too. I have to get in the right mindset before I watch the last season of Orphan Black / Supernatural, for instance, though. :x 
The list is tooooo long.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 13, 2021)

I started watching The Nevers on HBO Max. Only the pilot is available so far, but it seems pretty fun.

I also started re-watching Darkwing Duck on Disney+. That's a great show from my past.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2021)

Re-watching Gravity Falls on Hulu. It’s such a solid series! But it goes too fast when you just watch them one right after the other. >.<


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm watching...

_CHiPs
The Partridge Family
Atlantic Crossing
World on Fire
Home Economics_

For anime, I'm watching _Aikatsu on Parade _and _Fruits Basket: The Final Season_


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 15, 2021)

I've mainly been watching documentaries at the moment and the most recent one I watched was called _Fake Famous_ which was about faking fame on Instagram by turning three ordinary people into influencers by faking their lifestyle and follower account. It was so fascinating to watch as one girl managed to get free stuff sent to her by companies wanting her to promote their products and brands. Even though I've never bought into social media influencers and idolising them like musicians and actors etc it opened my eyes to just how easy it is to fake a famous lifestyle and watch so many people fall for it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 15, 2021)

Vampire Diaries
Yugioh


----------



## Merielle (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm currently re-watching the original Winx Club for the first time since I was little.  I'm at the start of season two right now, though I'm probably only going to watch up through season four and the first couple movies.  I thought I wouldn't be as into the series as I used to be now that I'm older, but I'm actually really enjoying it!  
Growing up, Musa was my favorite of the Winx (and she was the only one I never found a doll of, RIP), but now that I've gotten back up to Layla/Aisha's introduction I think she might be my new favorite.  She's really cool!  I really like Flora and Tecna as well though.


----------



## hollow (Apr 19, 2021)

recently finished evangelion, and just started serial experiments lain :'o)


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm watching the episodes of Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist as they come out. I need another show so perhaps I'll comb through this thread to see what shows other people have been watching lately!


----------



## hakutaku (Apr 19, 2021)

Recently I've been watching:
Skins UK 
Poirot (1989 tv version)
Non Non Biyori Nonstop 
The Great British Sewing Bee (new season just started airing)
Taskmaster

A pretty eclectic mix of genres lol. I always watch one episode of a relaxing anime per day while I have my coffee and biscuits


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 20, 2021)

We are watching "Your Honor" currently. Pretty interesting show. Not sure yet if I like the direction it is going, but will see!


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 21, 2021)

Just started to watch Colin's Sandwich after I finally got the DVD of this show. Also re-watching Infinity Train Book 2 and 3.


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 21, 2021)

I've just started to watch the queens gambit and am watching a k-drama called Vicenzo also on Netflix. 

Me and my husband started watching jujustu kaisen, we love it so far!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Apr 24, 2021)

I am rewatching Yashahime Princess half demon. Just finished all of Inuyasha.


----------



## deana (Apr 24, 2021)

Finished up The Legend of Korra a little bit ago 

Now I've started watched Tidying Up with Marie Kondo. I'm 3 episodes in but sorta not feeling  trying to hype myself up to declutter my own things lol


----------



## meltydoll (Apr 25, 2021)

I've just watched Miraculous Ladybug and oh I'm hooked. Now I just think it's time to re-watch it. 
I have on hold Vampire Diaries and Grey's anatomy.


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 25, 2021)

Today I finally got all caught up on Outlander season 4, which is all that's currently available on Netflix. Looking forward to whenever season 5 makes it to Netflix so I can continue on.


----------



## -Lychee- (Apr 26, 2021)

Currently rewatching Queer as Folk for the millionth time. One of my favorite series despite some choices they made that I am not a fan of.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 26, 2021)

I have been LOVING Line of Duty, it’s a British series about a police anti-corruption unit. This is the first series I’ve watched but I’ve really enjoyed it!


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 26, 2021)

Finished up The Falcon and The Winter Soldier, about to finish up WandaVision.


----------



## DerpyOnion (Apr 26, 2021)

slatka said:


> I'm curious to see what series people are watching now and what their opinions are on the series
> 
> I'm just about to finish watching Gilmore Girls (what a throw back)



I'm watching Parks and Rec!
I finished The Office, (Which I'll bet we've all seen,) and The Good Place! (Which is The Good Show!)


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

Continuing to watch The Vampire Diaries and Yugioh, and started watching the documentary series Making a Murderer


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Apr 27, 2021)

Shadow and Bone.

Someone please come squeal over this with me.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 1, 2021)

I finished Supernatural season 4 so I've started on Shadow and Bone. I've only seen the first episode so far, but it's got me intrigued.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 1, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> I finished Supernatural season 4 so I've started on Shadow and Bone. I've only seen the first episode so far, but it's got me intrigued.



Yessssss, come into the fold. Not that fold, tho.


----------



## Beanz (May 1, 2021)

i just finished watching episode 2 of the irregulars. its creepy and weird but i kind of like it


----------



## CylieDanny (May 1, 2021)

I recently finished Aggretsuko


----------



## Sin (May 1, 2021)

I’m currently watching Demon Slayer and Naruto. I was watching some other shows but I put them down for the time being.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 4, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Shadow and Bone.
> 
> Someone please come squeal over this with me.



Ahh me! I just finished watching it yesterday! I haven't read the books and I waited a few days because I was debating on trying to track down the books and read them first but I was worried I wouldn't be able to avoid show spoilers if I waited that long. I do own the first Six of Crows book and after watching the series I definitely intend to read it now. I was under the impression that Shadow & Bone was only adapting the Shadow & Bone trilogy but apparently the Crows weren't in that series so they adapted it in order to include them. 

Who's your favourite character? o: I'm partial to the Crows as a whole with Inej and Jesper being my favourite but I also like Genya as well!


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Ahh me! I just finished watching it yesterday! I haven't read the books and I waited a few days because I was debating on trying to track down the books and read them first but I was worried I wouldn't be able to avoid show spoilers if I waited that long. I do own the first Six of Crows book and after watching the series I definitely intend to read it now. I was under the impression that Shadow & Bone was only adapting the Shadow & Bone trilogy but apparently the Crows weren't in that series so they adapted it in order to include them.
> 
> Who's your favourite character? o: I'm partial to the Crows as a whole with Inej and Jesper being my favourite but I also like Genya as well!



Uh, well, apparently my therapist and I haven't done enough work, because I am all about General Kerrigan.   

Also, Milo 5ever!


----------



## duckvely (May 5, 2021)

started watching youth of may  lee dohyun does not disappoint


----------



## -Lumi- (May 5, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Uh, well, apparently my therapist and I haven't done enough work, because I am all about General Kerrigan.
> 
> Also, Milo 5ever!





Spoiler: Spoilery talk about the show!



Okay but honestly... I was lowkey shipping Alina & General Kerrigan for _way _too long lol. Like other people have said as soon as he stepped on screen they knew he was a bad guy but I was just like “aww!! Yin and yang they’re meant to be!!” Lmao. I didn’t fully accept and properly clue in that he was a bad apple and not the right ship until Alina did too 



Milo is the real MVP though I can’t believe I left him out! He was so cute


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Spoilery talk about the show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ok, but even though I know they don't get together I'm still like "Noooooo, let her heal him with her love!!!" Lmao. Idk, her only other option is Mal and he's so gosh dang boring. Nina and Matthias are the ship I LIVE FOR! They're so spicy



I literally started yelling at my tv when Jesper gave him away.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 5, 2021)

JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoilers



That's totally fair!! Honestly I know we shouldn't root for the whole, "she can fix him!" storylines and such because it's not her job but... Mal is so plain.  He's just so dull and even though I know they have that childhood connection and stuff if never sparked in a romantic way for me? It felt more like an intense friendship or something. Also can we talk about how Mal totally should've died a handful of times but didn't solely because he's the love interest.  

And!! odihgjkshdg I need to rant because I was so sad when the stag died!! I kind of knew it was coming but seeing Alina be like, "wait, maybe I don't need to kill him" I was like yes!! Do not kill him!! But then she got super glowy and I was like bb please you know Kerrigan is looking for the stag as well and you glowing like that is gonna lead him right to it! And when they put the bones in her ew ew ew that grossed me outttt D: Seeing them stick out of her collarbones like that g r o s s.

Nina and Matthias are so cute! Omg. I know their storyline was pretty small compared to The Crows and Alina because I think they mainly just wanted to introduce Nina for season 2 but ahhh. Anytime they'd come on screen it was so cute! I love Nina to bits and seeing Matthias warm up to her was so cute. Until the end  I'm so sad he thinks she tricked him! I know why he thinks it but still


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 5, 2021)

Recently finished shadow & bone! (Been a huge fan of the books for years, so I _devoured_ the TV show in like a day ) 

also currently watching Youth of May and finishing up Vincenzo! (both kdramas)


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (May 5, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Spoiler: Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes, 109%! Fixing a man is never a woman's job. But on the other hand, pretty much anything would be better than the Mal induced snorefest currently going on. I feel like you could do it in a sort of ok way, like him loving her makes him want to be a better person and work through his issues (high fantasy therapist lol). Or could have, except I feel like he's past the point of no return and like yeah, don't date men who literally take control over your body. Even if they ask for forgiveness and say they've changed. But I need a love interest far more interesting than Mal the unkillable. Especially because he didn't notice until he couldn't have her and openly talked about sleeping with other women in front of Alina while she played the Good Friend/ Nice Girl. Fork that nonsense, it's equally problematic. Although, tbh, Alina is a bit boring too, so I guess she and Mal can be boring together.

Nina is such a cookie cutter character, but at least she's interesting and fun and lovable! I loved her and Matthias's dynamic and it physically _pained_ me that they didn't even kiss.







Ok, now it's my turn to rant! Why the heck does Matthias not stay in the room when they are eating? I get that it isn't necessary for the propulsion of the story, but there was surely a better way to have them get caught than "We were eating waffles in plain view of everyone and were 'taken by surprise', despite the fact this could have all been avoided by Nina getting the food and bringing it back up to our room. Or even better, tipped an errand boy to get the food and bring it up to us. " It's so dumb and doesn't make any sense!




	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2021



Peach_Jam said:


> Recently finished shadow & bone! (Been a huge fan of the books for years, so I _devoured_ the TV show in like a day )
> 
> also currently watching Youth of May and finishing up Vincenzo! (both kdramas)



Yessssss, join us!


----------



## oceanchild8 (May 5, 2021)

Just started The Bad Batch on Disney Plus, and I'm finishing up Suspicious Partner (South Korean series).


----------



## honeyaura (May 6, 2021)

The Good Place
and rewatching Friends bc it's my guilty pleasure


----------



## Soigne (May 7, 2021)

bob's burgers, scream queens, grace & frankie, a couple of true crime docuseries


----------



## milktae (May 7, 2021)

I'm currently watching The Penthouse on Viki!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 7, 2021)

Rewatching the Pokemon series I'm on XYZ which is the best along with Diamond and Pearl.


----------



## Croconaw (May 7, 2021)

I’ve been watching MTV’s Catfish since release. I’ve become obsessed and have seen every episode to date. I have almost all the episodes on my phone to watch.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 8, 2021)

ngl gogglebox has been my shiz recently!!

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2021



Croconaw said:


> I’ve been watching MTV’s Catfish since release. I’ve become obsessed and have seen every episode to date. I have almost all the episodes on my phone to watch.


i love that show sm!!


----------



## Shawna (May 8, 2021)

I think I am gonna get into YouTube TV, we've had a subscription for months now.  I found out Cake Boss is on there.  I miss watching it when it was on Netflix.  I'm so happy. :,,,,,,,)


----------



## Autumn247 (May 9, 2021)

The Good Place, The Vampire Diaries, and Making a Murderer


----------



## Dunquixote (May 10, 2021)

I am watching the Bravest Warriors right now, if that counts.


----------



## vanivon (May 10, 2021)

the world ends with you! i'm trying to keep up with the anime every week since neo twewy comes out in july and it's considered a sequel to the anime instead of the game it's based on, and i want to be caught up with any changes the show makes.


----------



## LoserMom (May 10, 2021)

I’m _finally _watching the 3rd season of Ozark


----------



## Sporge27 (May 10, 2021)

I binged through Invincible, though there is a bit of blood, so fair warning about violence.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 10, 2021)

It took me a while but I finally finished Shadow and Bone tonight. I read through all of your spoilers, @JessieOfSeacowBay and @-Lumi-, and I totally agree with pretty much everything you both said.

As for my favorite characters...it was easily Inej, Jesper, and of course Milo!


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 11, 2021)

I'm currently watching Jupiter's Legacy on Netflix and so far I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Plume (May 11, 2021)

I just finished season 1 of AMC's The Terror. I really loved it! Very strong characterization and some really cool, haunting death scenes.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 11, 2021)

my little pony: friendship is magic. the whole thing is on netflix and i never did watch it all (i think i got to season 2 or 3??) so i figured why not while i have access to it. i just got to the discord episode! fluttershy is a comfort character for me.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 13, 2021)

I started watching Doom Patrol. I'm two episodes in right now and it's pretty fun.


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 15, 2021)

Not a 100% sure how to write it, but I think it's like this: The Serpent

It's a series about a reallife serial killer. Once the series is over I'm for sure going to check out about the real person. 
I don't want to get spoiled though!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 15, 2021)

I don’t know if it’s an series but I’m watching The Great British Menu, The Great British Sewing Bee and Call the midwife. I’m gonna try Instant Hotel soon


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

im currently watching scandal on disney+ which is a show about a law firm run by main character Olivia Pope a former white house employee who was very close to the president, Olivia Pope gathers a bunch of damaged people and manages to turn them into her employees, after quitting her job at the white house Olivia makes it her job to help other people who are in horrible situations, Im only on the second season but i cannot express how great the plot twists are and i can say that this show 100% keeps you on the edge of your seat


----------



## LadyDestani (May 21, 2021)

I watched the season finale of The Nevers earlier this week, but I'm just getting around to posting about it now. For the most part, I liked the series, but the first 15 minutes or so of the finale were very jarring.

I knew that there would be an alien/sci-fi element to the show when we saw the day the touched got their abilities. But the way the episode began in the future with this whole new cast without setting us up for it was baffling. I honestly wondered if I'd clicked on the wrong show.

By the end, once everything was explained, I was ok with it all and still interested in the show, but the set-up could have been a lot better.


----------



## Looigi (May 21, 2021)

JJBA:Golden Wind
The Promised Neverland
Demon Slayer

All Amazing Shows
Personal Favorite:JJBA:Golden Wind 10/10 I RECCOMEND THIS


----------



## duckvely (May 21, 2021)

started watching doom at your service  sensing a sad ending but it's fun to watch


----------



## a potato (May 21, 2021)

Right now, I'm watching Ratched and an old show called Grace Under Fire. Honestly, I'm not super crazy about either, but I like to watch at night to have something on in the background.


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 21, 2021)

Currently watching Youth of May and Doom at Your Service! Not sure how I feel about YoM, but I'll give it a few more episodes before I drop.


----------



## KimiyoCake (May 22, 2021)

i'm in the middle of watching Skate Leading Stars atm, but i'm not in a sporty mood so i've been watching Kono Oto Tomare!


----------



## Bekaa (May 22, 2021)

I just started Start Up on Netflix it’s pretty good. It has an interesting story, and some good actors, just a bit slow getting going, but I think it’s going to be pretty good.


----------



## Hug (May 22, 2021)

Love, Death & Robots season 2 !


----------



## LadyDestani (May 23, 2021)

Hug said:


> Love, Death & Robots season 2 !


I haven't started watching this yet but I hope to soon. Season 1 was so good.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 23, 2021)

F is for Family


----------



## LadyDestani (May 30, 2021)

Today I started watching Medici on Netflix. It seems pretty good so far.

I'm also about to finish up season 1 of Doom Patrol tomorrow, which means I can move on to the new episodes of Lucifer.

And I did start season 2 of Love, Death and Robots but I've only watched the first two episodes so far.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 30, 2021)

I'm currently finishing the last couple episodes from;

Jujutsu kaisen
Kamen rider denO
B99 season 7


----------



## TalviSyreni (May 30, 2021)

Season 5B of Lucifer.


----------



## mocha. (May 30, 2021)

Friends! For the first time. Only about 20 years too late? I’m halfway through season 2 and loving it


----------



## EerieCreatures (May 30, 2021)

Been kind of loosely watching Warehouse 13, mostly to just have something on in the background, but I like it! Also working through Dead Like Me, but I haven't gotten back around to finishing it.
When I have the chance I want to get back to watching The World Ends With You as well, but I haven't had the right frame of mind for subtitles so, I've been putting it off. ^^;;


----------



## Bloodflowers (May 30, 2021)

Arrested Development. It’s my husband’s first time watching and my third, I think.


----------



## xlisapisa (May 30, 2021)

Just binged through Hello, Me! & and now going to start on Move to Heaven with a little bit of Kim’s Convenience and Shadow and Bone here and there.


----------



## Sophie23 (May 31, 2021)

Lilo & Stitch: The Series


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 1, 2021)

i'm watching "the girl from nowhere". it's so good!! i'm at episode 9 right now.


----------



## Bobbo (Jun 3, 2021)

I’m watching a whole lotta true crime shows.


----------



## Hug (Jun 3, 2021)

LadyDestani said:


> I haven't started watching this yet but I hope to soon. Season 1 was so good.


 
I've been so busy that I still haven't finished it . It's pretty interesting and good so far ! Planning on watching Wanda Vision next .


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 8, 2021)

March Comes in Like a Lion


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jun 9, 2021)

Right now Mairimashiita! Iruma-kun


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 9, 2021)

Loki ofc. Really hate waiting for next episode though.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 10, 2021)

Same here! Watched the first Loki yesterday and now I can't wait for next week


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 10, 2021)

for some reason decided my summer goal was to watch all of greys anatomy... almost finished s2, 14 more to go


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 10, 2021)

Episode one of Loki... only another 6 days to go until episode two.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 10, 2021)

I've finished up both Lucifer and Love, Death and Robots.

Now I'm going back to watch season 2 of Doom Patrol.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 14, 2021)

Right now: Star Wars Bad Batch, and Loki


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 14, 2021)

Currently:

1. EDENS ZERO
2. Records of Ragnarok (when it comes to Netflix on 17th)
3. Various things I've wanted to catch up on (One Piece, etc)


----------



## mocha. (Jun 15, 2021)

After starting Friends a couple/few weeks ago I’m now midway through season 5! I can’t believe I berated this show because I’m enjoying it so much at the minute. I’ll be so sad once I finish it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2021)

been watching the first three seasons of Spongebob again for the last week or so. I can't get enough of this show lol.


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 16, 2021)

Sweet Tooth 
Workin' Moms (S5)
Who Killed Sara? (S2, although, I may end up dropping it)
The Falcon and the Winter Soldier


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 17, 2021)

a lot of Buffy the Vampire Slayer recently


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 21, 2021)

I finished season 2 of Doom Patrol yesterday so now it's back to Supernatural for a bit. Finally starting on season 5 of that. It'll be forever before I finish.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jun 21, 2021)

For me, I am just getting started with Fruits Basket The Final. Just finished All of Lucifer. Also I always rewatch anime while I wait for new episodes of shows. Right now I am rewatching Ancient Magus Bride.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 22, 2021)

i'm currently watching hospital playlist s2! i've missed this show so much


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 22, 2021)

Weirdly enough i am watching Survivor. However, i am not watching it in order. I’m currently watching season 33 and then I will pick another random season. It’s been okay so far. I haven’t watched it in probably 15+ years but i like it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm currently re-watching The Vampire Diaries! Almost done with the series and after I finish I think I'm going to watch Shameless.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm currently watching Loki haha It's getting pretty interesting too!


----------



## milktae (Jun 22, 2021)

I’m watching he is psychometric, the penthouse 3, loki, and girl from nowhere, and hsmtmts :]


----------



## deana (Jun 24, 2021)

Watched all of WandaVision in two days, now I'm on to watching Falcon and the Winter Soldier


----------



## Plume (Jul 2, 2021)

Last month I finished Mare of Easttown and Penguin Town. I enjoyed them both, but Penguin Town was exceptional!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 2, 2021)

More classics:
- _Gilligan's Island_
- _Happy Days_
- _Father Knows Best_

I'm going to watch _Loki _soon.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 5, 2021)

Just started The Originals


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 5, 2021)

- At a Distance, Spring Is Green (_loving_ this so far )
- My Roommate Is a Gumiho
- Hospital Playlist


----------



## Lyrica (Jul 5, 2021)

I am watching nowhere girl and true beauty! I am loving both!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 6, 2021)

Season four of The Handmade's Tale and the final season of Black Lightning.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 6, 2021)

Wet hot american summer: First day of camp (Just finished the last ep). I watched the movie a long time ago but never got to watching the 2 netflix series on it, the first one was already a lot of fun so I'm moving on to the second one (10 years later) next.

I'm also watching Kevin Hart's Don't F... this up series while I'm painting the house, kinda like a background show.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 12, 2021)

Pokémon Journeys


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 12, 2021)

finally started and finished the first season of stranger things last night


----------



## Saylor (Jul 12, 2021)

I got all caught up with Succession last night! I love it. I think I'm gonna restart Fleabag next.


----------



## deana (Jul 20, 2021)

My partner and I started watching Taskmaster, I was pleasantly surprised to find there are full episodes on YouTube


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 20, 2021)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 21, 2021)

I started watching Manifest but got fed up with it pretty quickly, my mum started watching Jane the Virgin and whilst I wasn't into it at first I must admit it's pretty funny.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 21, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> I started watching Manifest but got fed up with it pretty quickly, my mum started watching Jane the Virgin and whilst I wasn't into it at first I must admit it's pretty funny.



Jane the Virgin is funny! When I first started watching it I wasn't super sure how I felt about it either but it grew on me. I still haven't finished it though because I don't want it to be over, lol. 

I was sort of watching Good Trouble on Disney+ but it was... not good. Which shouldn't be terribly surprising since The Fosters wasn't super amazing either, lol. I decided to give it a shot though because for all it's faults I do have fond memories of The Fosters but oof. Not the show for me


----------



## Meadows (Jul 21, 2021)

A lull in the sea (anime)


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 21, 2021)

Started watching Adventure Time again since I never finished the series. The HBO specials seem pretty good so it gave me motivation to finish it.


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 21, 2021)

rn im watching the promised neverland for the 14th time .....


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 22, 2021)

The iCarly reboot. It’s actually really good. They’ve kept to the original nicely, while it’s more adult.

The golden girls. Can’t beat the classics. 

I’m thinking about watching 7th Heaven again. Though from season 6 since I found the early seasons a bit boring. But again I was 11 when I first watched it.


----------



## squidpops (Jul 22, 2021)

Atypical on netflix. It's a really quirky, funny show! and I really relate to the main character a ton.


----------



## Neb (Jul 22, 2021)

I started season 2 of Special on Netflix. There’s a sense of warmth that I rarely see in live action series. Ryan O’ Connell gives such a charming performance…


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 23, 2021)

I just finished watching Season 5 of Supernatural. Time to take another break from that series. I've got a few one-off episodes of various things I want to watch before getting back into another hour long series.


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2021)

im currently watching modern family on hulu! i’m on season 6 right now


----------



## milktae (Jul 23, 2021)

im currently watching nevertheless on netflix and sk8 the infinity ^^


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 24, 2021)

Pokémon, specifically Diamond and Pearl. I finished Season 12 (Galactic Battles) and I'm waiting for Pokémon TV to add Season 13 (Sinnoh League Victors). So I don't know what to watch in the meantime since they're unpredictable.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 24, 2021)

I’m currently rewatching The Walking Dead because of the final season coming out soon. Looking forward to that


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2021)

Final Space. It's latest season ended not too long ago and on a pretty big cliffhanger. It has some silly and goofy toilet humor dashed in, but it's not a lot and if you can get past that it has a lot of great and emotional scenes.


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 28, 2021)

I just finished watching season 2 of Amphibia on Disney+ and oh my goodness??? I didn't think it would end that way I would like to see season 3 ASAP please


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm re watching a lot.  I'm really happy to see avatar the last airbender on netflix.  I have the series but it's the dvd copy and there are some visual issues with it, (get the blue ray kids it's a little better)


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 29, 2021)

I finished the final season of Atypical yesterday  It's bittersweet saying goodbye to the show. I wish that they hadn't been cancelled because it seemed to me like they had quite a few storylines planned for future seasons that they tried to fit in to this final one. The final season wasn't bad by any means and I'm really glad they knew going into it that the show was ending so they were able to wrap things up but it was still sad. The seasons themselves are so short (roughly 10 episodes with each one being around a half an hour long) which makes exploring multiple storylines trickier but all in all I'm still pleased with the show.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 30, 2021)

his dark materials on hbo max!  it's based off of my favorite series of books (someone please obsess with me)


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 1, 2021)

Today I finally finished all of Medici on Netflix. I really enjoyed the series and, while I'm sad to be done with it, it means I can move on to other things that I've been wanting to watch. I'm going to fill this slot with the anime Fumetsu no Anata e, or To Your Eternity, since I've been wanting to watch it and my husband isn't too interested in it.

With my husband, I started on Season 7 of The Flash yesterday.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 4, 2021)

I just started Toradora! on Netflix, it's an anime series


----------



## deana (Aug 4, 2021)

Still watching Taskmaster on youtube but also watched through all the episodes of Loki on Disney +. I really enjoyed Loki, I think I liked it the best out of the other Marvel shows I've seen. Now I'm impatiently waiting for the "What if...?" series to start!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 4, 2021)

Not really full time watching it, but I recently got into watching The Office when it airs on TV. I never realized how funny some of the episodes were. Kind of watching them out of order, but I can still get the overall idea of what is going on. And most episodes focus on a plot just for that episode, so it's easy to follow.


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 6, 2021)

was watching demon slayer, have my brother on one side trying to force me to watch one piece (which im currently starting) and my cousin on the other side trying to force me to watch AOT. so i guess ill be pretty busy the rest of this summer watching 3 anime’s at once.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm on season 5 of Lost on Disney Plus, and I'm enjoying it a lot. Making the most of my subscription that I forgot to cancel, and now I'm having to pay out for an extra month. I didn't realise until a notification came through from Paypal. I've been watching on Disney for the past 3 months, and I must say that I much prefer it to Netflix. 

In July, I watched a documentary series about the creation of Walt Disney. I don't know if its still on there but it was fascinating to watch how his career started off and developed into the business that it is today. 

At one point, I got really into the X files, until one episode that put me off for good.


----------



## Nooblord (Aug 7, 2021)

Brooklyn 99. I was always interested in it but when it first came out I couldn’t watch the new episodes as they released. Now that the final season is coming up, I started watching it from the beginning.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 7, 2021)

I’m currently rewatching The Witches of East End and I’m still bitter the show got cancelled after two seasons.


----------



## ellarella (Aug 7, 2021)

just started the fifth season of star trek: the next generation. i love basically everything about the show so far - even characters often slated by fans, like wesley and deanna


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 7, 2021)

Way of the Househusband! We started watching it during the last lockdown and never finished. It's great, my husband especially loves it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 21, 2021)

I recently finished watching season 7 of The Flash. Season 3 of Titans just started airing and I'm now caught up with that. In between Titans episodes, I also just started watching Good Omens and that seems like it's going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2021)

I’m currently watching HunterXHunter.
And I’m impatiently waiting for the new episode of Catfish to be released. I’m so obsessed with that show, it’s not even funny.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm about to start watching CentaurWorld, looks fun! <3


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 23, 2021)

Finally finished rewatching it's always sunny. Now we're gonna restart archer. I've also been watching owl house recently, super cute and fun.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 26, 2021)

Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day (it's an anime, and it's really good)


----------



## petaltail (Aug 26, 2021)

just finished kakegurui, which i absolutely loved omg. i'm on a bit of an anime kick now after not watching any for ages so i'm finally starting my hero academia!!
aside from that i've been sporadically watching criminal minds and modern family whenever i feel like watching something familiar and that i know i'll enjoy!


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 26, 2021)

I finished up season 1 of Good Omens. It was a really fun watch.

I've also started watching Trese on Netflix, so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## jiny (Aug 28, 2021)

currently watching the goldbergs  im on s3 right now!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2021)

been kinda indirectly watching Family Matters (as in having it on in the bg while i do chores and sometimes sitting down to watch it) and I've been enjoying it quite a bit. i relate to Steve Urkel a lot more than i ever thought i would lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 28, 2021)

I finished watching WandaVision, Falcon and the Winter Soilder, and now I'm watching Loki on Disney+


----------



## Goshi (Aug 28, 2021)

I just finished watching the new iCarly reboot. I think it was pretty good, honestly.


----------



## _Donut_ (Aug 29, 2021)

I've recently started watching Bates Motel, had no clue what to expect but kinda enjoying it so far. Apparently it's a prequel to Psycho.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 29, 2021)

Marvel's What If...? and Sugar Rush on Netflix... I don't know why but I've become weirdly fixated on baking shows lately.


----------



## HotNotHut (Aug 29, 2021)

My girlfriend and I have been watching The Amazing World of Gumball. I've never really paid much attention to it but it's a solid show. I don't think I've laughed that much before from a cartoon.


----------



## Telula (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm about to start the Netflix Castlevania series and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 30, 2021)

the very goofy show that is Merlin. It's goofy, but has turned out to be an entertaining watch nonetheless


----------



## xXJessXx (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m currently rewatching S*x Education in preparation for Season 3 dropping in a few weeks!


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 30, 2021)

I was planning on watching The Irregulars, but after the first episode I decided it wasn't as good as I had hoped. I think it had potential, but some of the choices in music and direction didn't feel right and actively pulled me out of the proper mindset to enjoy the show. So I dropped it and now I'm watching Lego Masters.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 30, 2021)

Currently rewatching Shameless! I was into it a year ago but stopped because it made me so sad to watch, hoping that I can stick it out this time around!


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 31, 2021)

Life on mars recently dropped on Brit-box and with the new lot coming out next year I decided to re-watch it and ashes-to-ashes. Loving it at the moment. Also still watching Ted-Lasso on Fridays and the Newsreader which is a new show on iview!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Sep 1, 2021)

We’re currently watching Breaking Bad. I’ve seen it before but it was such a long time ago that I’ve forgotten basically everything that happened so it’s like a new show for both of us ^^


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 1, 2021)

Have been watching some Criminal Minds


----------



## kikotoot (Sep 1, 2021)

I rarely watch TV (last series I watched was GOT, then before that was twin peaks years ago or smthn), but currently, as of the mid-season finale, I am *hooked* on the Gossip Girl reboot


----------



## amemome (Sep 1, 2021)

currently watching pokemon ultra sun and moon. I think I'm on the last season! It's been so much fun watching pokemon again!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 1, 2021)

I grew up watching the justice league cartoons so I'm super into the CW shows like Legends of Tomorrow and Supergirl, so I've been keeping up with the new episodes. I've been watching those shows regularly since 2015 so now that the Arrow ended, Supergirl and the Flash are ending, I don't know what I'm going to do lol since I've gotten so use to looking forward to watching the new seasons every fall!

Other than that I like rewatching NCIS and LOST and/or just like having it play in the background while I do other stuff. I also recently saw the Haunting of Bly Manor and want to sit down and rewatch that again. I've been really into watching twitch streams lately though so I'm not sure I'll be starting a new TV show anytime soon.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 1, 2021)

Re-Watching the Pokemon Anime Series. I must say it really has changed over the years.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 5, 2021)

I just finished watching Trese on Netflix and I've started watching season 3 of What We Do in the Shadows.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 5, 2021)

Community


----------



## milktae (Sep 8, 2021)

adventure time on hbo max !


----------



## bae-blade (Sep 8, 2021)

My husband and I are re-watching The Office for the billionth time. I'm also re-watching Modern Family on my own and am almost done the first season of Next in Fashion!


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 8, 2021)

I’ve been watching Hotel Del Luna and Kingdom on Netflix. I’m also finishing up Cruel Summer on Hulu.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 8, 2021)

Monthly Girls’ Nozaki-Kun , it’s an an anime available on Netflix. I’ve watched it before but I wanted to watch it all over again


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 10, 2021)

I’m currently watching the documentary series 9/11: One Day in America. 

A very powerful and very moving series that recounts the tragic day alongside testimonies from those who survived the terror attack.


----------



## chicken soup (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm currently watching lots of anime series lol

here are all the ones that I can remember lmao:

Hunter x Hunter
Attack On Titan
Naruto
Haikyuu!!
My Hero Academia
Deathnote
Danganronpa
Fruits Basket
Charolette
Cells at Work
Assassination Classroom


and here is a list of all the ones I'm planning to watch lol:

A Centaur's Life
Angel Beats
Angels of Death
Anohana
Bamboo Blade
Banana Fish
Bleach
Brave Witches 
Children of the Sea
Clannad
DARLING in the FRANXX
Dragonar Academy
Erased
Fairy Tail
Fullmetal Alchemist
GAMERS!
GOBLIN SLAYER
Harukana Recieve
Heaven Official's Blessing
High School Fleet
JUJUTSU KAISEN
K-ON
Love is War
KONOHANA KITAN
Girl Meets Bear
Love, Chunibyo, and other Delusions
Lucky Star
Miss Kobayashi's Dragon Maid
Nanana's Buried Treasure
Natsume's Book of Friends
Nichijou - My Ordinary Life
One Piece
One-Punch Man
Ouran High School Host Club
Poco's Udon World
Psychic School Wars
Seiyu's Life
Shonen Maid
Silver Spoon
Soul Eater
Spice and Wolf
Teasing Master Takagi-san
The Devil is a Part-Timer
The Disastrous Life of Saiki K
The Future Diary
The Gymnastics Samurai
The Helpful Fox Senko-san
The Quintessential Quintuplets
The Seven Deadly Sins
Tokyo Ghoul 
Uzaki-chan Wants to Hang Out
Vampire Knight
Violet Evergarden
We Without Wings - Under the Innocent Sky
Yashahime: Princess Half-Demon
Yuri!!! on ICE
Yuru Yuri

and here are the ones I've completed: 
Danganronpa
Demon Slayer
Hello Kitty
Howl's Moving Castle
Kiki's Delivery Service
My Neighbor Totoro
Spirited Away
Squid Girl
The Promised Neverland
Toilet-bound Hanako-kun
Toradora!

Sorry this was so long! I want to watch so many anime! hopefully none of you guys are annoyed


----------



## mogyay (Sep 10, 2021)

i started watching how to get away with murder! i'm rly enjoying it so far


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 10, 2021)

Other than Merlin, we have also been watching a lot of Bob's Burgers. It's honesty a really good show once you get past the art style


----------



## MadisonBristol (Sep 10, 2021)

Pokémon Master Journeys


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm watching liv and maddie since i'm very bored and childish. also i think it was the nostalgia factor, since i watched it a lot years ago when the first few seasons were still airing.
but i also started amphibia s2 and am slowly watching the owl house.
they arent my favorite 'mainstream' cartoons, but i will agree that they are really good.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 12, 2021)

The final season of Lucifer.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 12, 2021)

TalviSyreni said:


> The final season of Lucifer.



I just finished that!  I’d love to hear your thoughts once you’re done, I have nobody to talk about it with!


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 12, 2021)

I have also started season 6 of Lucifer.


----------



## amylase (Sep 13, 2021)

Little House on the Prairie season 6


----------



## Orius (Sep 14, 2021)

The X-Files season 8
It's not as bad as I had expected. Sure, the show's lifespan has ran its course, but the worst seasons have yet to come (season 9 and beyond). Still a bit weirded out by the lack of Mulder though.

Also watching the following shows:

Supernatural season 2 (great show to watch alongside X-Files)
South Park season 2
Robot Chicken season 2
Batman: The Animated Series season 2
Samurai Jack season 2
As Told by Ginger season 2


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Sep 14, 2021)

Right now I am watching ER (from the 90s).


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 15, 2021)

I started The Haunting of Bly Manor last night


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 16, 2021)

Season two of Motherland: Fort Salem


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 16, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> I started The Haunting of Bly Manor last night


I'm planning to start that soon! How have you been liking it so far?


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 16, 2021)

I just finished an older season of America's Next Top Model (trashy, i know) and the 2019 version of Fruits Basket recently. Fruits Basket was incredible and I'm seriously sad it has to come to an end.
As for what I'm watching atm, I would like to start the Owl House because a bunch of my friends said it was good, and I started Sailor Moon a small while ago.
Also just wanted to say I'm really looking forward to stranger things season 4!


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 17, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm planning to start that soon! How have you been liking it so far?


It’s great! I think it’s made by the same people who made the Haunting of Hill House series, which is also on Netflix and is also good. Good spooky shows to watch for the autumn/Halloween season


----------



## mocha. (Sep 18, 2021)

Bit late to the party but I’ve been watching Dark recently on Netflix and it’s one of the best series I’ve ever seen! I won’t ruin it for anybody who hasn’t watch it but it’s definitely a must see.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 18, 2021)

Autumn247 said:


> It’s great! I think it’s made by the same people who made the Haunting of Hill House series, which is also on Netflix and is also good. Good spooky shows to watch for the autumn/Halloween season


That's part of the reason I'm interested in watching it! I'd also like to watch Over the Garden Wall, I've heard the same thing about it. I started watching the Harley Quinn series yesterday and liked the first episode, but I might drop it for awhile to capitalize on the season.


----------



## maria110 (Sep 18, 2021)

I need to watch the new season of Lucifer.  The show is bat**** crazy but so fun.

I'm currently watching Billions, the new season, but I don't like it as much as past seasons.  Something is different with the writing. 

I recently binged all of The 100 and liked it lot.

Looking forward to the new season of The Witcher, which is hopefully coming soon along with Wheel of Time.  Can't wait.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 18, 2021)

Started watching Dragon ball, planning on watching the whole series eventually.


----------



## CL4P-L3K (Sep 18, 2021)

Rick and Morty S5. S3 is still the best, but it's a lot better than S4 so far.


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 19, 2021)

I just finished the first episode of Squid Game on Netflix and f@#! that was intense.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2021)

This airplane/crime series from the 80s, the English title would be like SK 917 has landed, or something.

Verrry cheese but it also has some actors I like so it helps. Also the good kind of cheesy on purpose-cheese, not the thing today where you have to do like "deep and intelligent stuff for teens and young adults and be 'correct' about everything"-cheese.


----------



## milktae (Sep 24, 2021)

squid game on netflix nd still finishing adventure time :]


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 24, 2021)

- Hometown cha-cha-cha (_loving_ this so far)
- lovers of the red sky 
- police university


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2021)

_sex education_ on netflix since s3 came out last week! i’m really liking the new season and will probably finish watching it tomorrow or over the weekend!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 24, 2021)

Survivor 41 started this week, so I'll be watching that for the next however many weeks it is that it airs. 

Not gonna post spoilers here in case someone here plans to watch and hasn't seen it, but from episode 1, there's a certain someone that got voted out that I wish hadn't. That tribe made a bad decision, IMO.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 24, 2021)

currently watching yumi's cells and lovers of the red sky! loving them both so far


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 24, 2021)

Yesterday I started watching Squid Games on Netflix, what a trip so far!!


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

_Batman: The Animated Series
The Cat and the Claw: Part 2_

Mediocre two-parter with a weak introduction to Catwoman.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 24, 2021)

Partner & I are watching squid game! I love horror/thriller/survival type movies. I've only gotten an episode and a half in, but it's already pretty sad. There seems to be a theme with shows involving people _needing money_ and willing to play_ death games_ to get it. innnnteresttttingggg.....


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

_As Told By Ginger, Season 2, Episode 3: Fast Reputation_


----------



## moonbyu (Sep 24, 2021)

squid games. i decided to cave and watch it because all my friends keep talking about it. i'm nearly done though. it's pretty good.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 24, 2021)

I started Over the Garden Wall! This is my first time watching it and it's so cute.


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2021)

_The X-Files, Season 8, Episode 5: Invocation_

In which we have a devil child, the demon seed, Damien Thorn incarnate.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 25, 2021)

I finished up season 6 of Lucifer today and season 5 of My Hero Academia.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm currently rewatching Teen Wolf on Netflix now that a revival has been announced.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 26, 2021)

Does anime counts?
i watching: Sailor Moon (1992), Naruto Shippuden, Love Hina, Lucky Star, Zatch Bell, Sakura Card Captors, Gakkou no Kaidan and Dragon Ball (1986).


----------



## ellarella (Sep 26, 2021)

i'm finishing up the two last episodes of the second season of _love on the spectrum_ right now. it's such a good watch.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2021)

ive been binge watching the yt series James and Mike Mondays while working on my yarn stitching kits, currently watching the Blaster Master episode


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 26, 2021)

I just finished the last episode of The Haunting of Bly Manor, it was great!


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 26, 2021)

I've started watching season 3 of Doom Patrol.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Sep 27, 2021)

Just started S2 of Ted Lasso last night. Target Circle was offering a six month free trial on Apple TV, so I’m glad I’ve been able to use it to watch TL!

Target might still be running the promotion—worth looking into if you don’t already have an Apple TV subscription!


----------



## mocha. (Sep 28, 2021)

Onto season 2 of Dark! I’ve never been so gripped by a TV show, each episode is a masterpiece.


----------



## slzzpz (Sep 28, 2021)

Marvel's "What If?"


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 28, 2021)

I just started watching BoJack Horseman on Netflix


----------



## deana (Sep 30, 2021)

I just started on Squid Game last night on Netflix and will also be watching the new season of Survivor weekly!


----------



## Orius (Oct 1, 2021)

_Marvel's What If: What If Ultron Won...?_

Phew, this show's finally getting good. I didn't have high hopes in the beginning, but after that Dr. Strange episode, I've been more entertained each episode (except that recent Thor one; that was pretty lame). Infinite Ultron STOMPS! lmao I can't imagine any MCU-level hero could take him down unless they bring in TOAA.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 4, 2021)

I just started Squid Game tonight.


----------



## Plume (Oct 4, 2021)

American Crime Story season 3. I loved the two previous seasons, and this one is seeming just as compelling. Linda Tripp is hilariously petty.


----------



## nyx~ (Oct 5, 2021)

I've been watching Squid Game after seeing it everywhere...I honestly wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is so far.


----------



## deana (Oct 5, 2021)

Went through all of Squid Game pretty quickly so I've already started a new Netflix show Alice in Borderland


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

_What If: The Watcher Broke His Oath?_

Pretty good episode, but I'm pretty sure this is gonna be a prequel to Dr. Strange 2 now. lol


----------



## Antonio (Oct 6, 2021)

The current American Horror Story season, just finished marvel what-if. Plus, I am watching doom patrol too.


----------



## Orius (Oct 6, 2021)

_Supernatural, Season 2, Episode 11: Playthings_

I forgot how this series loves to just have that mid-episode twist. lol Really love these twists as I like the unexpected.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 7, 2021)

like the rest of the world ive been binging squid game and enjoying it. also obsessing over hometown cha cha so much that i want to become a dentist and move to the seaside lol


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm on Season 3 of Fuller House right now, but when I'm done, I'll be watching Squid Game.


----------



## BakaRina (Oct 8, 2021)

I’m currently watching The A Team, Xena: Warrior Princess and Friends. Taking me a while to finish all three, but I’m enjoying the shows when I watch a few episodes of them.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 9, 2021)

I most recently finished Squid Game. I had no problem with episode 7 or anything regarding the ending, I thought it was great and while I disagree with the choices made at the end, I still think it's a great story. For example, the penultimate episode was super short but it was very effective.

I still have two problems with the story though. 



Spoiler



First of all, the police guy actually reached the police station with his phone and there was plenty of time until his body fell into the water and his phone probably broke. I really thought with that and who won (and the plot twist) the series would end with exposing the Squid Game to the public.
You could turn that around and have people not care about it, and maybe even show how many people are willingly applying just to be parts of the games or because they're just as desperate for the money. A second season could then do another round of games with double the players. And the main guy could be part of it too and influence it. Like make a bet and the prize is that this will be the last game. Like we already saw a complete game and how it turned out, so you could go the Hunger Games route and make the second game the viewers (us) see different and destroy it. 

My second problem is the time jump. It only exists so that another game could start and we could have the cool end scene. But it's so stupid. The events wouldn't wait a year, why would the bad guy wait a year to check up on his favorite guy, why would the winner let everyone's family suffer for a year, especially if their loved ones are gone for over a year then. Like, they should have just made him send the 10m (I think it translates to like 200k USD, around that?) to everybody. That's a lot of money if you don't have any gambling debt, the woman could have had her store already and the boy would have it in a savings account or something.
But they had to do the time jump to show another round of the game happening ugh. The way they set it up, it just looks like it'll be repeat of season 1 where the winner will have the storyline as the policeman.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Oct 9, 2021)

squid gammeeee
i just finished episode 6 and-


Spoiler:  spoilers



honestly sang woo is the real villain 
i get why he would betray him since you know, his life was on the line, i would have most likely done the same if i’m telling the truth, however it still made me so sad to see Ali, one of my favorite characters die :’c and the way he was so sad- not angry, he didn’t yell or anything like others probably would have, he just sat there and cried. and the “player 199, eliminated” just got me yknow- and that on top of the scenes w 067 and 240 (which somehow i was even sadder about considering their horrible pasts and their simple wanting to just go on vacation or meet their own parents- and how they were becoming friends but knew only one would come out alive), i just cried ;-; then again i do get sad easily, but still. wow. anyway, i want to nerd out about the show more so pm me pls


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 12, 2021)

Romaki said:


> I most recently finished Squid Game. I had no problem with episode 7 or anything regarding the ending, I thought it was great and while I disagree with the choices made at the end, I still think it's a great story. For example, the penultimate episode was super short but it was very effective.
> 
> I still have two problems with the story though.
> 
> ...


I just finished Squid Game and I agree with a lot of what you said here.



Spoiler



I didn't understand why it took the main character an entire year to start doing some good with the money. I get that it felt dirty and tainted to him because of how he earned it, but leaving it sitting in a bank is pointless. He could have picked up the girl's little brother and given the money to his friend's mom if he didn't want anything to do with it. Or he could have anonymously donated it to some charity. Instead, he gave in to self-pity and did nothing for anybody for an entire year.

Of course, I didn't really like the main character from the beginning anyway. He was definitely the lesser of two evils at the end, but he proved early on that he didn't really care or think about other people with the way he treated his mother. I thought he had grown and changed some during the games, but at the end he still disappointed me.



I still really enjoyed the show despite these complaints, though. They are minor issues.


----------



## Plume (Oct 12, 2021)

Midnight Mass. Another great series from Mike Flanagan, the creator of The Haunting of Hill House. I have two episodes left and I'm kind of sad that it's ending!

& the latest season of the Great British Baking Show.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 13, 2021)

The Movies that Made Us just released a new series featuring mostly horror movies, so I'm watching that leading up to Halloween.


----------



## Red Dust (Oct 13, 2021)

I finished Squid Games recently myself and as someone who thoroughly enjoys the killing game genre i obviously loved it. I still prefer Alice in Borderland though.


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2021)

i’m currently watching s4 of _on my block_ on netflix! i’m about halfway done, and am enjoying it so far! 


Spoiler: plot spoilers



i did not, however, enjoy them killing off oscar. mans was literally about to move to portland with his wife, who’s pregnant with his child, and he’s dead???? i hate this. 

and i certainly am not enjoying the fact that abuelita is sick and is going to die at some point this season as well.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 15, 2021)

I finished Squid Game today and man it was a rollercoaster of emotions. I was really fascinated by the honeycomb game and glass stepping game.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 15, 2021)

Halloween is approaching so I've been watching paranormal investigation type of shows like Ghost Hunters and Most Haunted Towns. It's fun debating whether the evidence presented seems possible or if they are over exaggerating. I should stop soon because I think that it's starting to affect my sleep.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm starting the new season of YOU. It's so funny to see Joe call Love a monster for literally killing the same amount of people, like you're both psychopaths you should support her like she supports you.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm a few episodes into The Leftovers and I'm really into it so far. My friend and I are also watching season 3 of Succession as the episodes come out.


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2021)

started watching s3 of _you_ on netflix yesterday! i’m only on episode 3, but i’m enjoying it so far. it’s probably gonna take me forever to watch the entire season, though, since i have the attention span of a toddler lol.



Romaki said:


> I'm starting the new season of YOU. It's so funny to see Joe call Love a monster for literally killing the same amount of people, like you're both psychopaths you should support her like she supports you.



LMAO my thoughts exactly! joe’s hypocrisy is insane, man.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Oct 21, 2021)

Currently watching Midnight Mass on Netflix. On episode 6 today.

I don't think I've ever shaken my head/sighed/scolded/yelled/swore at the screen so much before. 

Loving it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 21, 2021)

Chucky (the new Child's Play TV series), love it, perfect to watch in October close to Halloween


----------



## Soigne (Oct 21, 2021)

finished the newest season of you, starting midnight mass today, continuing my rewatch of bob's burgers.


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm currently trying to finish Pretty Little Liars and Naruto/Boruto series


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 21, 2021)

The 4400 is getting a reboot on the CW and I might the original show again on netflix before it comes out lol. I am super curious to see what they do with the reboot, especially since the original show was so crazy and didn't get a proper ending because it got canceled after 4 seasons


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 21, 2021)

The Ranch
It's a comedy on Netflix.


----------



## UndertaleFan_92 (Oct 21, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> The Ranch
> It's a comedy on Netflix.



I watched that and enjoyed it, it is very funny but also has serious things as well. There is also lots of Drama and things changing frequently and making you sit at the edge of your seat sometimes. It gets so good and I hope you enjoy it as well.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 21, 2021)

UndertaleFan_92 said:


> I watched that and enjoyed it, it is very funny but also has serious things as well. There is also lots of Drama and things changing frequently and making you sit at the edge of your seat sometimes. It gets so good and I hope you enjoy it as well.



We have been. There is alot of stuff that goes on in it. I wasn't sure how else to describe it than the simple sentence of, it's a comedy because that is the general feel of it even though there is just different things in it.


----------



## ryuk (Oct 23, 2021)

season 3 of you and it’s just so ridiculous that i cant stop watching


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 23, 2021)

I’m currently watching this obscure series called Game Grumps. Very entertaining. Has a lot of episodes tho, but it’s worth it.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 23, 2021)

Currently re-watching an old favorite of mine, Kamigami no Asobi! ^^ I was familiar with the concept of otome games before, but this is the anime that really sparked my interest in the genre.  Even if the game it's based on has never gotten an English release. ;u; I hope I'll be able to play the Japanese version and the second game someday.  It's very well-done and heartfelt, albeit with some very funny tongue-in-cheek moments as well—it's neither too self-serious, nor does it feel like it's ashamed of or mocking the genre either, and it treats the story and characters with respect.  It's definitely on my comfort show list.
I'm no mythology buff or anything, but uh, teensy little warning that there's _serious_ artistic license being taken with multiple mythologies here, in case that would be a pet peeve of anyone's.  Otherwise, would recommend for romance/otome fans, or anyone interested in those genres.  

Also decided to finally give the Code: Realize anime a go, and oh dear, it is... not good.  I fully expected there to be serious cuts to the story since the game is quite long, but it's just been _so_ poorly executed. ;; The animation is pretty lacking too in a lot of places, unfortunately, although I will say I like seeing designs of characters who were never given sprites in-game, and the music's nice.  I'll probably wind up finishing it, but... _oof.  _


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 23, 2021)

I've finished up Season 3 of Titans and still working on Season 3 of Doom Patrol which is currently airing.


----------



## Xeleron (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm almost halfway through "Alice in Bordeland" and I've been enjoying it so far, although, I'm not sure how I feel about some of the acting :/


----------



## Romaki (Oct 24, 2021)

Superstore. I'm still rooting for Nichole Bloom because of Until Dawn. <3


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 24, 2021)

Locke & Key season two.


----------



## SirQuack (Oct 25, 2021)

Going to watch Friends soon I think!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 25, 2021)

In the middle of Squid Game lol, still need to finish it absolutely rooting for MC and #1, old man is best man <3 really enjoying it so far as I love KDramas haha. Have other shows on my to watch as well on Netflix.


----------



## Orius (Oct 25, 2021)

Supernatural, Season 2, Roadkill.

God, that twist. I saw it coming miles away and it still got me bawling. lol Tricia Helfer's performance also really helps; she's just so good at emoting all the pain and confusion. Gotta love her in these types of supernatural shows. I really liked her in Lucifer as well.

I think this is probably the first episode that truly leaves me impressed. It seems to be the same for other viewers too, the first episode that really set a high standard of writing for the series. You see other similar series like Buffy the Vampire Slayer or The X-Files, they'll have this one really special episode that's written or filmed in a unique way that really leaves you impressed ("The Body" in Buffy comes to mind), and "Roadkill" is the same for Supernatural.

Looking forward to season 3-5.


----------



## Shiluc (Oct 25, 2021)

A *lot* of airing anime rn lol, also watching iDOLiSH 7 with a friend ^^


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 25, 2021)

some crime documentary like i'm a murderer or something??, the good place and like some shows i rarely watch but intend to finish such as superstore. i don't watch a lot of tv shows because i feel like it's too much of a commitment hahah i always have various youtube videos on in the background instead


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm currently watching _Loki _and new show, _Queens_.

I recently finished watching _Squid Game_. That was an interesting show.


----------



## petaI (Oct 27, 2021)

just started squid game. im enjoying it so far!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 28, 2021)

Does the World Series count? I've been watching the Astros this past month. Television wise, Squid Game. Really enjoyed it (episode 6 was a kick to the teeth).


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 29, 2021)

Recently finished Brooklyn 99. Now I’ve been binging Mr. Bean. Forgot how much I loved that show.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 29, 2021)

Finished up Season 3 of What We Do in the Shadows today.


----------



## chamsae (Oct 29, 2021)

goblin (a kdrama) with my friends! we have i think 2 episodes left so im very excited (and scared tbh) to see how it ends


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 30, 2021)

Started watching the “I know what you did last summer” series. It’s okay. It’s less lame than the series based on Scream, that’s for sure.


----------



## dragonair (Oct 30, 2021)

Watching Devilman Crybaby with one of my partners, Gurren Lagann + Grey's Anatomy once the new episodes release with my other partner, and lately I've just been watching Masterchef again by myself lol. I just finished Chaika: The Coffin Princess and Squid Game though!


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 30, 2021)

American Horror Story (season 9, 1984)


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 31, 2021)

Demon Slayer season 2

...and waiting for The Witcher season 2


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

_Supernatural, Season 2: What Is and What Should Never Be_
After "Roadkill", I didn't think that I'll get a better episode for a while.

Then this episode dropped. Dang.

I like that, as a wish-fulfillment episode, it doesn't really go for the cheap route of simply punishing the protagonist so that he would easily wish for his life to go back to normal again, and instead, Dean's altered life turns out to be pretty good even if you consider all the other flaws that came with the wish. It makes it a far greater dilemma for Dean, and therefore, a far more interesting story.

Man, really reminds me of "I Will Remember You" from Angel season 1. I cried a lot watching that episode too...


----------



## SirQuack (Nov 1, 2021)

Might try to watch Parks and Recreation next, but not too sure!


----------



## meo (Nov 1, 2021)

In the Dark - Season 3
Love - Season 1
90 Day Fiance The Other Way - Season 3


----------



## Stikki (Nov 1, 2021)

Series 3 of You. Also various Seinfeld episodes, though not always in any order.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2021)

Seinfeld.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 1, 2021)

I was watching Australian Survivor 2019.
Now just watching Seinfeld on Comedy Central.
It’s the Poppie pee stained couch one.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 1, 2021)

I just got finished watching just beyond, I always loved goosebumps as a kid an he's written more for disney plus, they have that goosebumps vibe to them an are pretty good


----------



## Red Dust (Nov 2, 2021)

I binged watched The Crown recently.

Never been a monarchist and don’t think we need them at all but wow did that show have an agenda. I’ve always found them to be horribly entitled and unnecessary (and still feel this way) but I’ve also never felt more sorry for them which I was not expecting.

As entertaining and well acted as it is/was a lot of creative liberties were taken with the “facts”, a lot of which I felt were to pander to a US audience. Having dirty laundry aired (and twisted) in a drama show when a lot of these characters’ real life counterparts are still alive doesn’t sit quite right.


----------



## Orius (Nov 3, 2021)

_As Told by Ginger, Season 2: No Hope For Courtney_
Certain kids shows and movies stand out from the others for having content that's more mature and sincere about life's problems. _Hey Arnold!_ comes to mind, but also Klasky Csupo's _As Told by Ginger,_ the latter of which tackled the idea of death more than once. And while it's kinda played for laughs (sort of) in the first season, the shocking ending in _No Hope For Courtney_ is anything but funny. Dedicated to Kathleen Freeman, the voice of Mrs. Gordon in the show and  Phoebe Dinsmore in _Singin' in the Rain_ who passed away after her battle with lung cancer, the passing of Carl Foutley's elementary teacher came at the very end after his sincere attempt to get her back to come to school again.

I pretty much saw it coming when the principal came in instead of her, bringing some sort of important announcement, and before he even said a word, the waterworks have already began, much like how Carl shed his tears upon hearing the tragic news. Fade to black, end credits, no music.

That's pretty heavy stuff for a kids show, but it just shows why I love the show so much in the first place. It doesn't talk down to the kids, and while it has its share of generic middle school drama, it's the heavier and more sincere moments like this that makes it worth a watch as much as Hey Arnold, no matter what age you are.


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 3, 2021)

Recently youtube has episodes of the worst witch on it, the old original one, used to watch that show when I was really young an grew up loving it, honestly I think jk took a lot of inspiration from that show, it was like the og hogwarts, miss hardbroom was definitely the inspiration from Snape lol, the black clothes, the attatude, same with ethal being inspiration for draco, the whole snooty stuck up pure bred thing


----------



## satine (Nov 6, 2021)

I am re-watching Friends lol. Again. Sometimes I need to re-watch something comforting, and Friends, Impractical Jokers & The Office are all my go-tos for doing that.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm currently watching Swagger, Invasion, Ted Lasso, The Morning Show, and American Crime Story: Impeachment. I recently finished Only Murders in the Building and I highly recommend it


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 7, 2021)

“we’re here“ on hbo is such a good show i cannot stop talking about it! im so excited to see how it does in the newer seasons


----------



## boring (Nov 9, 2021)

Currently rewatching Greys Anatomy,,, getting all the emotions again while forcing my partner, who has never seen it, to watch it with me.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 9, 2021)

I just started Swagger on AppleTV and it's great so far.


----------



## imorileo (Nov 10, 2021)

The Liberator! Its about the Thunderbirds during WWII and has really cool animation(?) I suppose its animation! Its really cool.


----------



## Sarah3 (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm not currently watching any shows but once the new Hawkeye show comes out in a couple weeks on Disney Plus, I'll definitely be watching that!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 10, 2021)

We are watching Roswell now. We are pretty far into it. Honestly it gives me Smallville vibes.
I like it. It's interesting.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2021)

right now i'm watching sheep in the big city and code lyoko with my friend. it's basically my first time watching both, i always wanted to watch code lyoko when i was little but i never caught it on tv! they're both pretty fun so far, i think i'm liking sheep more. we've been watching code lyoko with the original french audio because all the main characters' voices are so much better (especially odd, it's so goofy when he says "FLASH LASER" or whatever when he shoots arrows). code lyoko needs more low stakes episodes, it feels like every episode ends with people almost dying and after a while it starts to lose its impact

sheep in the big city has some jokes that feel weirdly like they would be in a less creepy invader zim, even though the shows are nothing alike. i didn't expect to like it so much, i thought it would be average but it is SUPER funny. there is also a lot of wordplay, we lost our minds a little when general specific talked to a character named "major minor" and it panned over to a really little military guy talking in a baby voice


----------



## itsjustlew (Nov 11, 2021)

Right now I'm watching the new Chucky series, it comes out once a week so I have to wait to watch new episodes but I really like it. I wish they made more horror-movie based series or horror tv series in general


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 12, 2021)

ive recently started madoka magica its pretty cool so far!


----------



## Damniel (Nov 12, 2021)

The new Arcane show on Netflix and Demon Slayer


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 12, 2021)

I recently finished up Lego Masters and Doom Patrol, so now I'm starting the Mandalorian. Yep, I'm a bit late to the bandwagon.


----------



## kusariyaro (Nov 15, 2021)

im watching arcane and im very excited abt new episodes!! i highly recommend it, the animation is amazing and the story has been good so far!


----------



## petaI (Nov 19, 2021)

i started queen of the south recently, i'm on season 3 ep 10 now. the series has been amazing, i watched an entire season in a day lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 19, 2021)

We are starting both the Squid Games and the live action Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 19, 2021)

Stath lets flats! It’s so so so so so funny and available on all 4 / channel 4 for those of you in the uk! Anyone outside of the uk… uh? You can probs find it somewhere


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 20, 2021)

I've started watching the Wheel of Time on Amazon Prime.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 21, 2021)

~ Shannice ~ said:


> Stath lets flats! It’s so so so so so funny and available on all 4 / channel 4 for those of you in the uk! Anyone outside of the uk… uh? You can probs find it somewhere



i'm planning to watch that ! the main actor won a BAFTA for it as well i think 

currently watching series 2 of the mind, explained that arrived on netflix v. recently


----------



## ~ Shannice ~ (Nov 21, 2021)

magicaldonkey said:


> i'm planning to watch that ! the main actor won a BAFTA for it as well i think
> 
> currently watching series 2 of the mind, explained that arrived on netflix v. recently


It’s so good! If you’ve seen Friday night dinner it’s the same director!


----------



## Stikki (Nov 21, 2021)

Curb Your Enthusiasm. Also another couple of series', but can't name them cos it's for work/research purposes haha.


----------



## Plume (Nov 22, 2021)

I watched about...6? episodes of the live action Cowboy Bebop. It's...bad. I can't even wrap my brain around the Vicious and Julia scenes. They are that bizarre.

I've heard a lot of praise for the dialog in this show, but I found it embarrassingly bad...more "Joss Whedon" than "Cowboy Bebop".

To best describe how bad this is, I would say that it COULD be mistaken as "Jared Leto's Cowboy Bebop."


----------



## neoratz (Nov 22, 2021)

ArseniicCatnip said:


> ive recently started madoka magica its pretty cool so far!


that's one of my favorite anime EVER! do you have a favorite character?


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 22, 2021)

I started watching a late 90s early 00s sitcom called Sports Night. The reason I decided to try it out is because it's written by Aaron Sorkin, who is the writer of my all-time favourite show The West Wing. His writing is intelligent, thought provoking and engaging. Even though this is a sitcom, the clips I watched on Youtube sold me on it because I could tell right away it was Sorkin's writing. 

I also started watching the Wheel of Time with my partner because it's his favourite book series of all time. He also got us watching Invasion. I'm not sold on either of the shows so far but I'll keep watching because it's something we can do together.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 23, 2021)

neoratz said:


> that's one of my favorite anime EVER! do you have a favorite character?


i finished it a few days ago and i think it might be my favorite too! and its hard to decide tbh maybe homura or kyoko!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 26, 2021)

It took me forever but I finally finished watching all of Darkwing Duck on Disney+. We aren't planning to renew our subscription for next year, so that and the Mandalorian became a priority. We'll just re-subscribe for a random month here or there to catch up on new seasons of things we want to watch. It's not worth an entire yearly subscription for us.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm currently rewatching Heroes and forgot how good season one was, it's just a shame the series quickly goes downhill because if the writing had remained on the same level as season one this show could've been another timeless classic.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 28, 2021)

started watching shadow beauty today! some parts are a bit too dark for my liking but choi bomin makes everything ok


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 28, 2021)

Modern Family! It's my go-to series whenever I'm exercising. It's come to the point where I feel weird watching Modern Family just sitting down lol. I'm in season 2 so far and I'm loving it, it's actually pretty funny!


----------



## Snek (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm watching a series called Pecados Capitales on my region's netflix. Its been a good laugh through a period of mediocre entertainment. I'm glad I stayed away from the liveaction Cowboy Bebop. Judging from reviews there's a reason the netflix meme with anime still holds true. Some anime can't and should never be adapted.


----------



## jcar (Nov 28, 2021)

I recently started watching the office! i've been wanting to watch it for a long time and so far i like it a lot


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm currently watching Station 19 and Arcane.


----------



## Plume (Nov 30, 2021)

Gold Rush. It's devastating to watch, but completely addictive!


----------



## gigii (Nov 30, 2021)

i watched sailor moon and than for some reason i started watching miraculous ladybug with my lil sis lol and now im watching my little witch academia


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm about halfway through watching Peter Jackson's _The Beatles:Get Back _documentary.Here are some takeaways at the mid-point of this epic:

-This series will probably be a bit boring to watch for non-Beatles fans but I wouldn't say it's for fans only.
-Linda Eastman(the future Mrs.Paul McCartney)was rather lovely.
-The Beatles drank a lot of tea......_a lot_.
-Twickenham was a bad idea.
-Billy Preston was an amazing musician.He gave The Fabs a nice kick in the pants when they needed it.
-Ringo was the glue that kept the loose Beatle bits from flying apart.
-I'm surprised by how,eh.....normal The Beatles function as a band.
-I don't know how they did it but this series looks fantastic.

I've been a Beatles fan for many years.I remember hearing their last few singles being played on the radio in the late 60's and even though I was just a tadpole I really liked those songs.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm re-watching Vampire Knight


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 5, 2021)

I just started watching the newest season of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## lalacoco (Dec 5, 2021)

satine said:


> I am re-watching Friends lol. Again. Sometimes I need to re-watch something comforting, and Friends, Impractical Jokers & The Office are all my go-tos for doing that.


I worked on IJ in the earlier years . It’s a fun show to watch and be a part of. Glad people are still loving it and find it as comforting as the office!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 5, 2021)

lalacoco said:


> I worked on IJ in the earlier years . It’s a fun show to watch and be a part of. Glad people are still loving it and find it as comforting as the office!


That is awesome! I'm getting caught up on Impractical Jokers myself, currently on Season 8. It's such a light-hearted, fun show to watch when I want to detox after a bad day or something.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 5, 2021)

air crash investigation. i always rewatch all the seasons (there's 21 now, oof) every few years. ironically, i'm not interested in planes or aviation whatsoever, i think it's just down to morbid curiosity because my interest in each episode tends to wane _slightly _once the initial crash is over. unfortunately, disney+ doesn't have all the seasons (and it isn't even my account, it's my girlfriend's lmao) so i'll have to switch to the site i last used to watch it for the other episodes.


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 6, 2021)

I've been watching the Witcher lol. Not really my sort of show but my brother loves it so I enjoy watching it with him very much. Other than that, haven't had a ton of time to be watching much. I re-watched the West Wing a while ago, I honestly can't think of much else. I have been thinking about watching The Man in the High Castle since I read the book years back, but I am always wary of shows based on books I have read. It's not that they have to be replicas or really have any sort of level of correlation with the book, it's more that I can find it frustrating to see an adaptation if it isn't any good/ruins the book or if it vastly differs from my interpretation of the characters etc. If anyone has watched it, lmk how you found it!


----------



## ellienoise (Dec 6, 2021)

I've never been much of a telenovela girl (mom didn't really let me watch them when I was a child because she thought they were super stupid) but back in the early 200's Rubí came out and it was so controversial even my mom watched it, me and my brother joined in. But I was like 10 when it came out and I don't even remember the ending, so we started to rewatch it and It's good, for telenovela standards at least. The main actress, Barbara Mori, was like the mexican (although I think she's actually from Uruguay) Megan Fox I swear.
Rubí is like a sociopath who only cares about herself and wants to escape poverty through marrying a wealthy man. Her mother can't work due to her health and her sister had to drop out of school to provide for the family, and now pays Rubí's tuition at a private university so she can get a degree and help her family. But being the little sociopath she is, Rubí befriends the richest girl in school and begins to wreak havoc in the lives of everyone around her. It's super fun.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2021)

I finally finished season 2 of the Mandalorian today. I'm not even really a Stars Wars fan. Sure, there are a few things I like about some of the movies, but I've never gone out of my way to watch them. I wouldn't have watched the Mandalorian if my husband (also not a Star Wars fan) hadn't insisted that it really was good, and it truly was. I really enjoyed it. I hope season 3 will be just as good.


----------



## Sidney (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm watching naruto....lol

I actually just finished naruto (just the one named naruto) today! 

I used to say for a long time I wouldn't ever watch it but...I caved. It's actually pretty interesting haha


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 8, 2021)

I just started watching season 1 of Fargo to kill time while waiting for the new season of The Witcher.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 13, 2021)

been slowly re-watching Parks & Rec, Stargate Atlantis, Stargate SG-1, and Buffy the Vampire Slayer..


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 13, 2021)

I’ve just finished watching Heroes Reborn and have now started season three of DC’s Titans.


----------



## AeroFunk80 (Dec 13, 2021)

The Expanse on Amazon Prime. Really good if you're into Sci/Fi shows. I'm currently on Season 1 EP 4 (just started it).


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 16, 2021)

queer eye! i just started it and im in love  its so wholesome i am on the verge of tears every episode ive seen so far


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 16, 2021)

We are watching Yasuke right now. It refers to an actual black samurai in Japan's history.


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2021)

I’m watching March Comes Like A Lion. The first episode is really dull, but it becomes really sweet and funny afterward. I also adore the thick outlines every character has. It makes it stand out from other anime of the time.


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm currently watching _Hawkeye _and _PriPara_.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 18, 2021)

I just finished watching Arcane and I loved it!


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 18, 2021)

I started watching The Witcher, and I'm also watching Legacies

	Post automatically merged: Dec 18, 2021



Neb said:


> I’m watching March Comes Like A Lion. The first episode is really dull, but it becomes really sweet and funny afterward. I also adore the thick outlines every character has. It makes it stand out from other anime of the time.



I really enjoyed that show


----------



## marilyna49 (Dec 18, 2021)

Also JUST watched Arcane too!! Loved it, the opening song is my fave


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Dec 19, 2021)

I think I answered this previously that I'm watching greys anatomy.

Still watching greys anatomy. I'm at the part in the series where my feelings are REAL HURT, but I'm here, toughing it out.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 19, 2021)

I just finished season 1 of Fargo and got started on season 2 of The Witcher today.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 25, 2021)

I watched the season 1 finale of Wheel of Time today. I can't wait for season 2 and I got the books for Christmas, so now I can read ahead and find out what happens.


----------



## solace (Dec 26, 2021)

Finished Witcher Season 2! It exceeded my expectations as I did not care for Season 1. Looking forward to Season 3!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 27, 2021)

Kim Possible and American Dragon were both on my rewatch list, so i'm flipping back and forth between the 2. Both are super great so far.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 27, 2021)

Last two series I've recently finished watching are The Wheel of Time and The Witcher.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 28, 2021)

we are rewatching the big bang theory. we recently finished Aggretsuko which I enjoyed.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 29, 2021)

I've been watching InuYasha with my sister. She's seen it before, but it's my first time seeing it. I think it's actually very enjoyable for me as a person who has no nostalgic value for it. I'm also in the middle of a rewatch of the Aria series (currently halfway through Aria the Natural). And of course, The Joy of Painting with Bob Ross. I watch an episode every morning on my days off work. I'm currently at the tail end of season 21.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Dec 29, 2021)

I've just started watching This Is Us on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 29, 2021)

I just started My So Called Life.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 29, 2021)

I'm about to start season 2 of The Witcher.  Love this show, it's awesome


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 29, 2021)

Just started The Book of Boba Fett and can't wait until the second episode is released next week!


----------



## mogyay (Jan 1, 2022)

i just finished watching season one of after life, i want to watch season 2 but idk if i'm mentally ready, i was exhausted by all my crying by the end of the season, despite how sad it was i did feel like i had a more positive outlook by the end lol


----------



## Soigne (Jan 1, 2022)

Rewatching Grey's Anatomy for like the 15th time.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 1, 2022)

I finished season 2 of The Witcher yesterday. Started on season 2 of Fargo today.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jan 1, 2022)

More than halfway through the 16-episode Korean murder mystery series, Beyond Evil. It's on Netflix. Story is disturbing but riveting. Excellent cast, top-notch writing, and a plot that keeps me guessing. 

Can't wait to get back to it.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 1, 2022)

Watching season 1 of Chucky


----------



## g u a v a (Jan 2, 2022)

im rewatching pretty little liars LOL


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 2, 2022)

Scum Villians Self Saving System


----------



## Romaki (Jan 5, 2022)

I just finished this german series on Netflix called Kitz. It just came out and it's really fantastic. I wonder if it's going to take off internationally. Not sure how these things happen, but the show definitely has the right quality for it.


----------



## Tobiume (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm still 'on' Thirty but Seventeen...took a long long break in the middle but I'm meaning to get back on it since it's a very cute story!


----------



## milktae (Jan 8, 2022)

i just Started watching singles inferno earlier Today and im finishing up watching Friends!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jan 8, 2022)

As far as new episodes I am waiting very patiently…ok not really…for new episodes of Yashahime and Lupin the Third: Part 6.

Both are super fun to see what happens next and I am so in love with Yashahime right now. For those that don’t know this is the sequel to Inuyasha.

Now as far as reruns I am almost to season 3 of BBC’s Sherlock and almost done with all the episodes and movies of DBZ Abridged by Teamfourstar on YouTube.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 8, 2022)

On the last 2 episodes of Chucky season 1. I also just finished The Witcher season 2. So I’m gonna have to find something new to watch because it’s gonna be awhile until those two shows come out with their next seasons.


----------



## dawny (Jan 8, 2022)

Watching the original Dragonball in my free time, and sometimes Sailor Moon. Wanna finish both of them x3


----------



## maria110 (Jan 8, 2022)

I watched the Witcher recently and Wandavision.  Now I'm trying to get into Loki but I am not sure what's going on since I don't watch the Marvel movies.  Somehow I followed Wandavision without seeing the movies, so I'm hoping Loki works out.


----------



## Megaroni (Jan 8, 2022)

Just finished hate watching emily in paris (that show is so bad but so dramatic so I have to watch), and I'm currently going through the pirates of the Caribbean series and rewatching bojack horseman


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 8, 2022)

Just finished Titans, and decided to give Cloak and Dagger a go...they're not overly popular Marvel characters but I've always liked them.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 8, 2022)

Booted up the newest season of AHS. It's been such a long time since I watched it. I fell in love with it as a teenager. It hurts to see it fall off like this. I'm going to go back to watching seasons 1-4 and pretend the others aren't cannon



dawny said:


> Watching the original Dragonball in my free time, and sometimes Sailor Moon. Wanna finish both of them x3


I used to rent the uncut box sets from the library when I was a kid. That was until my mom caught on


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 9, 2022)

Currently watching Justice League Unlimited. I watched it as a kid but I didn't see all the episodes, or in order so I'm going through them now. Finished Justice League (season 1 and 2).


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 9, 2022)

Re-watching/playing on my background: Superstore, Brooklyn Nine-Nine, How I Met Your Mother
Proper watching: Narcos season 2. Kinda stopped for now though because I want to set aside time to watch shows to pay attention lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 11, 2022)

I just started watching the series Lucifer


----------



## xara (Jan 11, 2022)

started watching _sleepy hollow_ on disney+ last night! i’m close to being done with season 1 and am enjoying it so far!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm watching _Around the World in 80 Days _and season 2 of _All Creatures Great and Small_.


----------



## VioletUV (Jan 12, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> I just started watching the series Lucifer



ooh that's a pretty good one. how are you finding it so far?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2022



maria110 said:


> I watched the Witcher recently and Wandavision.  Now I'm trying to get into Loki but I am not sure what's going on since I don't watch the Marvel movies.  Somehow I followed Wandavision without seeing the movies, so I'm hoping Loki works out.



impressive that you managed to follow Wandavision despite not following the movies.  how did you find it? for me, it's slightly less straightforward compared to loki but both are enjoyable


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 12, 2022)

VioletUV said:


> ooh that's a pretty good one. how are you finding it so far?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 12, 2022
> 
> ...



I'm really enjoying it, I love the main character Lucifer Morningstar, he's very amusing   I like him and the detective, they're funny together


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm currently 6 episodes in of demon slayer and so far its looking interesting, I've also started watching money heist.


----------



## Porxelain (Jan 12, 2022)

Yellow Jackets, Dexter New Blood, Euphoria and What we do in the Shadows. All v good highly recommend.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 14, 2022)

The Witcher & Demon Slayer


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 16, 2022)

Cheer season two.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 16, 2022)

Picked Aggretsuko back up again (after finishing season 2) and I'm now on season 4. I'm partially avoiding finishing it though cause I know the next season wont come out for around a year and I don't wanna wait-


----------



## chaeyoungie (Jan 16, 2022)

currently, I'm watching quite a few different korean dramas. snowdrop is one which is ongoing, love it but i'm mainly in it for one of the actresses who is also a kpop idol.

i am also watching _another _korean drama which is called bad and crazy, which is ongoing too. i've got a bit of a theme with current shows being mildly thriller / horror referencing with like bare minimum romance. so if anyone else watches korean dramas and has any suggestions, i'd be more than happy to hear them. :3


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm watching so many shows rn... 

mostly anime-

First off, I'm watching "Another" which is a scary anime about a girl who is treated like she doesn't exist. There is a new student who comes but doesn't know that he's supposed to treat her like she doesn't exist... i shouldn't go any further- so yea its a fun, scary, and suspenseful anime


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 19, 2022)

Season three of 'A Discovery of Witches'.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jan 19, 2022)

took a break from my kdramas to watch Archive 81, on episode 4. creepy, but I’m enjoying it so far.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 20, 2022)

I recently got all caught up on Impractical Jokers through season 9. It was a shame they had to cut it short, but obviously the format doesn't work too well with a pandemic going on. I'm looking forward to season 10 whenever it drops, despite being sad about Joe's departure. I hope everything works out well for him.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 22, 2022)

Sherlock Holmes. Soon over though. I like it, but I'm worried that the end will disappoint me


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jan 22, 2022)

About a day ago, I watched The Addams Family 2 with my family and a couple hours ago, we watched Sing 2.
Edit: I know these are films, but I just wanted to bring them up both.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 22, 2022)

Well, I just finished watching The Rain on Netflix. It's a Danish post-apocalyptic sort of deal. It was good, but the ending was not what I expected. Now I've started watching Mystic Pop Up Bar, which is a K Drama. So far it seems to be trying to be like my favorite K Drama, Hotel Del Luna, but not as good. Still going to keep watching it, and see how it goes. One of the actors I recognised from another K Drama I watched, but couldn't place him, then it hit me, he's been in Alice


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm currently rewatching Dollhouse on Disney+ Star.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 28, 2022)

I started a show called Arcane and I honestly love it so much. I never even played League of Legends but I'm hooked on this show.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jan 28, 2022)

Currently watching the brand new *All of Us Are Dead* series on Netflix. 

It's a Korean zombie action drama series set in a school. Halfway through episode 2 right now. I'm enjoying it so much! The relentless pace reminds me of Train to Busan. I've a feeling I'm binge-watching this one.


----------



## Plume (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm nearing the end of the first season of *Succession* and I can't believe I didn't pick it up sooner! I thought it was a comedy, but it's actually more of a drama. The characters are super believable and well portrayed.

*3-gatsu no Lion* which I find cute and emotionally engaging.
the latest season of *Attack on Titan*...so good! My only complaint is how short the episodes feel. ;^;


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 28, 2022)

I just finished Hellbound which is a k-drama where someone receives a message from an "angel" telling them they are bound for hell and when, then at the time given monsters come over and take them to Hell. It was so good, and I can't wait for season 2. I started watching High-Rise Invasion and am almost done with it, it's really good too. It's like a dystopian reality sort of thing. People get transported to this world where there are high-rise buildings everywhere and you can't go to the floor, the only way to cross from building to building is by crossing a rope bridge. There are people wearing masks roaming around that try to make you jump off the building and if you don't they kill you.


----------



## deana (Jan 28, 2022)

In the middle of binging through all the new epsiodes of Ozark


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 28, 2022)

Frasier. Just started season 4.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jan 29, 2022)

Pokemon Sun and Moon Ultra Legends


----------



## Bosmer (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm a few episodes in of All of us are dead so far, I'm enjoying it and now I want to watch Train to busan again


----------



## milktae (Jan 30, 2022)

just started all of us are dead and it gives Me flashbacks from train to Busan


----------



## petaI (Feb 1, 2022)

cobra kai and ozark season 4 :3


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 1, 2022)

Rewatching RPDR season 7 and watching Attack on Titan as it airs.


----------



## smudge.e (Feb 1, 2022)

Just finished Cobra Kai, can’t wait for the next season! I’ve been watching the new Euphoria episodes with my Homegirl we make a night of it each week (or at least try to).. also just started the Sopranos. And Crikey, it’s the Irwin’s is a great background show!


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 1, 2022)

Just finished High-Rise Invasion and I am moving on to All of Us are Dead which is a korean zombie show where a zombie outbreak starts in a school!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 1, 2022)

I just finished all 4 seasons of Fargo. It was really good, much better than I expected. Some seasons were better than others, but overall every season had it's moments and was worth the watch.

I've started watching the Legend of Vox Machina and that surprised me with how good it is too. I was expecting the raunchy humor from the trailer, but it's got some good action and depth to it as well. I'm interested to find out more about the characters' backstories, especially after episode 3 gave us a look into Percy's childhood.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Feb 2, 2022)

We started watching The Witcher on Netflix finally! I never played the games or read the books, but I like it, it's an interesting show. Like Game of Thrones but so much more magic and beasts.


----------



## floatingzoo (Feb 2, 2022)

Currently rewatching Father Dowling Mysteries (highly recommend!) and am pretty much constantly rewatching The Dick Van **** Show.


----------



## Franny (Feb 4, 2022)

RPDR's UK vs the world and also season 14. i have to miss tonights episode because of workkkkk but i'll read spoilers idrc.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm currently re-watching Animaniacs and Pinky & The Brain, which are some of my childhood cartoons.


----------



## ellarella (Feb 4, 2022)

i started watching the mandalorian after getting it recommended by a few friends, and i'm really enjoying it so far. it's very unlike how i imagined it - i thought it'd be a fun action romp. instead it's full of slow scenes, few characters and long segments without dialogue. very sergio leone-esque.


----------



## cardboardcanaries (Feb 5, 2022)

Currently watching the second season of Euphoria!!! I would love to watch more shows but I’m too picky lol


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 5, 2022)

I have been watching Altered Carbon. I also watched the first episode of The Gilded Age but I'm not sure if I'm going to continue it. It was a little slow even for my taste.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 5, 2022)

I’m currently rewatching Charmed alongside the new series Pam & Tommy.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm re-watching my favorite series: Pokemon XYZ for the I-forgot-how-many-times-I've-watched-it time, Ahhh nostalgia


----------



## absol (Feb 5, 2022)

Dark on Netflix

My brain is about to explode


----------



## _Donut_ (Feb 6, 2022)

Finished Hit Monkey today, didn't know anything about the series going in but gave it a go anyway. It was a great, fun time! Hopefully there will be a second season


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 7, 2022)

I finished All of Us are Dead and am moving on to finishing up Food Wars, which I stopped watching a while ago!! I'm also watching a few episodes of One Piece here and there.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Feb 7, 2022)

Euphoria: I desperately want this show to be good lol... It really suffers from lack of writers. I'm glad people's blinders have come off and the Euphoria High memes have taken off because I want high schoolers to know it's not representative of the high school experience. It's some 30-something-year-old straight white man's fantasy.

Foundation: Visually beautiful but boring show. I find it hard to care about any of the characters and the plot is convoluted and slow-paced. It keeps jumping around to different points of time so it's hard to keep everything straight.


----------



## amylase (Feb 7, 2022)

Highway to Heaven. I'm on a Michael Landon kick. I just finished Little House on the Prairie.


----------



## Dinogummi (Feb 8, 2022)

Been rewatching Adventure time  I love that show. It's probably one of my all time favorites.


----------



## meo (Feb 9, 2022)

The current season of 90 Day Fiance: Before the 90 Days. Current season of Sister Wives too. Guilty pleasure shows lol...

Started Ozark last night, not sure how far I'll go...not usually a type of show I get into but we'll see.
Watching All Of Us Are Dead on netflix which I've been enjoying but have to wait for partner's days off to finish.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Feb 11, 2022)

Just finished watching on Netflix the 16-episode Korean crime series Taxi Driver. Had a blast! Great action scenes. Loved the plot twists. Satisfying end. I cared about the cast of flawed characters a lot. This is the first time I'm seeing something starring Lee Je-hoon but I think I will watch whatever I can find of his older work now. He's a fantastic actor. Good range. He can be badass-cool one minute and goofy-funny the next. (Manly man, all of 37 years old and not one of those super cute ex-boy band types that are young enough to be my children.   )

Also All Of Us Are Dead! This Korean zombie series was so entertaining, I'm re-watching it. First time I watched it in Korean, now I'm re-watching in Japanese.  (I understand some Japanese. I understand zero Korean. Thank goodness for subtitles.)


----------



## Peach_Jam (Feb 11, 2022)

started watching sono bisque doll and I quite like it so far! it's so pretty and beautifully animated. we need more characters like marin hehe shes got such a refreshing personality.

also working my way through neon genesis evangelion with my bf c: I don't normally like mecha anime but I'm pleasantly surprised. it's quite intriguing


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 11, 2022)

Pokémon Sun and Moon Ultra Legends , and Pokemon XY 

Still watching Lucifer as well


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 19, 2022)

I finished Altered Carbon today. It's a little disappointing that season 3 got cancelled because I was enjoying the show, but I'm glad that each season resolved it's central conflict so I wasn't left with any major cliffhangers. I especially loved the character of Poe.


----------



## Xeleron (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm currently rewatching _Sweet Tooth_! I also stared watching the "adaptation" of _Cuphead_, which brings a lot of nostalgia for the way cartoon animations used to be. 

Also, while looking for which platform had the old seasons of _Master Chef_, I found out _Motherland: Forth Salem_ came out with a second season last year! (I'm so behind lol) Can't wait to start watching it!!


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 21, 2022)

I finished watching season 1 of The Legend of Vox Machina. This show turned out to be a lot better than I thought it would be going into it. The action and story-telling were both good and it had just the right amount of humor, although much of the humor was crude and for a mature audience. I'm excited for season 2 now.

Today I started watching the Watchmen series and I'm liking that so far too.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Feb 22, 2022)

I am watching Beverly Hills 90210.


----------



## Fye (Feb 22, 2022)

finally got around to watching Loki and it was much shorter than I expected. can't wait for season 2!


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm watching Inventing Anna, it's actually pretty good.


----------



## BakaRina (Feb 24, 2022)

I watched and caught up with all of the episodes of Fire Force and currently planning to rewatch Soul Eater sometime soon after managing to finish the manga of the series recently. I really enjoyed the series and can't wait for the next season of the show.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Feb 24, 2022)

On Netflix, I'm watching a few series at once. 

*Deadwind*, which is a Finnish crime drama. Just completed the first season, moving on to the second. It's not as gripping as Bordertown, also a Finnish crime drama and Nordic noir tv series, but I do enjoy the flawed characters and plot twists. *The End of the Fxxxing World*, which is a British drama series with a super hearty dose of dark humor. Halfway into the second season right now. Was hooked from the first minute, really, I kid you not. Fantastic writing. This series is, in a word, brilliant. Love it. *Move to Heaven*, which I started just yesterday. A Korean Netflix original series about a young adult with autism and his uncle and they work as trauma cleaners. (They clean out the apartments of those who have died alone.) It stars the ever versatile Lee Je-hoon and I cannot wait to watch more. Lastly, *Flavorful Origins*, a food documentary series on well loved dishes from different regions of China. Beautifully filmed. 

Just like my anime habit, I like variety in my Netflix diet. (Also, thank goodness for subtitles!)


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 25, 2022)

I started watching the show Supernatural recently, really enjoying it.  Don't know why it's taken me so long to get around to starting it, it's been something I've been interested in watching for a long time. There's like 15 seasons and a lot of episodes in each season so I have a lot to watch which is good


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 3, 2022)

Today I finished the Watchmen TV series. It was really good, much better than I anticipated.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 4, 2022)

I am just about to finish watches shameless then I have to find something else to watch !!!!!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 4, 2022)

Right now its South Park there are new episodes coming out.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm currently watching Seinfeld. I started it about 1-2 months ago and it's pretty good! The theme is super catchy though, and every time I watch the show, it's stuck in my head afterward and I find myself humming it!


----------



## amylase (Mar 5, 2022)

Inuyasha. I’m loving it on crunchy roll.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 5, 2022)

I started a couple of new series today, or at least new to me.

- Taskmaster - I've seen bits and pieces of it and thought it looked hilarious. I'm finally sitting down to watch it from episode 1.
- Space Force season 2
- Shadows House
- The Boys Presents: Diabolical


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 5, 2022)

Season 2 of Star Trek: Picard started a couple of days ago.The first episode of the new season set the table for what's to come and brought back some more characters from Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 5, 2022)

Just watched the most recent episode of Helluva Boss and I'm absolutely loving it. Seems like the characters are actually getting developed, it's pretty good.


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 6, 2022)

I finished watching Shameless and now I am watching Space force season 2


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2022)

i finally began watching _euphoria_ today! i’ve been wanting to watch it since it first aired in 2019, but i didn’t have any of the streaming services that show it then, so i could only watch random clips of it on youtube lol.

i’ve only watched 3/16 episodes so far, but i’m really enjoying it! it’s a lot weirder and more graphic than i was expecting, but i don’t mind. i’m excited to continue watching it. 


Spoiler: spoiler alert



nate jacobs and his father are , and fez and lexi need to be protected at all costs.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

*Currently watching:*
MHA
Catfish: The TV Show (I’ve been caught up, currently watching new episodes on Wednesday!)


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 8, 2022)

I started watching Aggretsuko (already on season 4! also u can find it on netflix but its not family friendly bc swearing) and America's Funniest Home Videos (find it on Disney+) and both are pretty good


----------



## meo (Mar 8, 2022)

Good Girls Season 4
Killing Eve Season 4
Ozark Season 2


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 8, 2022)

Still watching Space Force its pretty funny but I will have to start looking at other shows soon before I finish cause I hate spending forver trying to find something to watch.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 12, 2022)

Today I finished watching season 2 of Space Force and The Boys: Diabolical. I started a new show called Wolf Life Me that seems like it's going to be pretty good.


----------



## duckvely (Mar 12, 2022)

currently watching be my boyfriend!! didn't expect to like it as much as i do + hyungtak can have my heart


----------



## oliviaf (Mar 13, 2022)

*Impeachment: American Crime Story* - Obligatory consumer of all things Ryan Murphy (even the bad ones like AHS season 10 and the Politician) so I was excited to start this when it suddenly came on hulu after waiting several months for it to come on streaming. Impeachment is one of his best in my opinion. Slow going at first but you get hooked and can't stop watching, even though you know exactly how it is going to turn out for Monica and Clinton in the end.
Interesting to see all these re-evaluations of previously vilified cultural icons like Pam + Tommy, Britney Spears, Monica Lewinsky, Janet Jackson, and Tammy Faye Bakker, and so on, coming out recently. It just goes to show how awful society and the Media used to be.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm watching a few series at the moment

Lucifer

Supernatural

Kotaro Lives Alone (it's an anime)

and Midnight at the Pera Palace


----------



## SublimeDonut (Mar 13, 2022)

cowboy bebop. i'm not sure i agree with everyone else who thinks it's the best anime of all time, but it is definetely great.


----------



## xlisapisa (Mar 14, 2022)

I just started two new kdrama series recently; Snowdrop and Clean with  Passion for Now


----------



## TalviSyreni (Mar 14, 2022)

I've just finished watching Life After Death with Tyler Henry on Netflix.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 15, 2022)

Been binge watching Kim's Convenience on Netflix, pretty good show, sad that there's only 5 seasons but then again I'm only on season 2


----------



## hzl (Mar 16, 2022)

The Last Kingdom


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 17, 2022)

Friends told me about mlp, always thought it was for lil girls, i tried it its not half bad, it is a bit eh in some places.
and i've only seen up to episode 4
but still.

oh yea and k-on! thats a good show.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 18, 2022)

I finished watching Wolf Like Me today. It's a short series with only 6 episodes, but I thought it was very good. For a show where one of the main characters is a werewolf, it's much more of a serious drama than a supernatural type of show. The main characters are all dealing with some kind of trauma and therefore have difficulty connecting with others. The show focuses mostly on their relationships and how they help each other overcome their issues. I thought all of the characters were very relatable and well-acted. It's an excellent show and I hope it gets a second season because, even though season 1 wrapped up nicely, there are still challenges on the horizon for these characters to face.


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2022)

a bit childish, but i’ve been rewatching _the suite life of zack and cody_ while i recover from food poisoning. it was one of my absolute favourite shows growing up, and i think i might love it even more now. the writing is honestly hilarious and genius imo, and i’ve loved rewatching and seeing what i remember from my childhood. plus, it’s made me feel a lot better while i’m sick. :’)


Spoiler



”how do you lose a woman?!”
“you forget to cherish her.” is iconic.


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 24, 2022)

Season 2 of _Sanditon_!

I’ll be watching _Business Proposal _soon.


----------



## Alyx (Mar 24, 2022)

I just finished watching what was available for Umbrella Academy. Currently looking for something else to watch.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 24, 2022)

ive been watching kotoro lives alone, i thought it was gonna be a cute, quick n fun watch but so far ive been sobbing like every episode, it hits deep , i wasnt emotionally prepared but im enjoying it sm

as for kdrama im watching my beloved summer


----------



## Neb (Mar 24, 2022)

I’m halfway through the second season of Pen15. I can’t think of another show that captures middle school and the way teenagers act better than this one. There are a lot of times where I cringe because of the awkward situations the characters get into. Regardless I’m still attached to most of them (especially Maya’s mom).


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2022)

Neb said:


> I’m halfway through the second season of Pen15. I can’t think of another show that captures middle school and the way teenagers act better than this one. There are a lot of times where I cringe because of the awkward situations the characters get into. Regardless I’m still attached to most of them (especially Maya’s mom).


I watched this last year (three times over!) and adored it. You're literally the only other person I have seen mention it. The age difference between the actors sometimes made me feel weird, but otherwise it is so well done. 

I'm currently watching _Human Resources_ on Netflix. One episode left to go!


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 25, 2022)

I am still watching Beverly Hills 90210, currently in season 6. I realized today that I spent at least 100 hours of my life watching that show.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm watching spongebob for the 27394th time lol


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 25, 2022)

I am re watching my favourite series of all time Bates Motel   I can not tell you how much I love that show.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm watching Killing Eve. It's very addicting!


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 25, 2022)

Watching Pokémon Sun & Moon


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 26, 2022)

Inbewteen re watching my favourite tv series Bates Motel I have just started watching series 2 of bridgerton


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 26, 2022)

I just recently started watching Superstore and it's pretty fun. I like to have something short and easy to watch while eating dinner and this fits the bill.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 31, 2022)

Watching the TV series for Halo. It's okay, definitely more "inspired" by Halo as it's nothing like the game series.


----------



## duckvely (Mar 31, 2022)

currently watching business proposal and twenty-five twenty-one  both are super cute shows


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 31, 2022)

KittenNoir said:


> I am re watching my favourite series of all time Bates Motel   I can not tell you how much I love that show.


I love Bates Motel


----------



## KittenNoir (Mar 31, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> I love Bates Motel


I don't ever meet people who love Bates Motel it is such a good show !!!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 1, 2022)

Just finished season 4 of Miraculous Ladybug. Those last two episodes were so good. So many unanswered questions and an unexpected twist that will change up how the next season is done entirely. Super excited, but also a little worried about the next season since it sounds like they're having funding issues regarding voice actors and losing one of their animation studios.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 1, 2022)

Season two of Bridgerton.


----------



## milktae (Apr 3, 2022)

Twenty-five twenty-one and horimiya


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 4, 2022)

Season six of Queer Eye.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 6, 2022)

I'm currently watching these shows:

Pokémon Sun and Moon
Lucifer
A Discovery of Witches


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 7, 2022)

going through old thomas dvds


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm watching the anime Slam Dunk for the first time. Honestly, I first heard about it bc baseball player Shohei Ohtani says he reads the manga on his tablet. I usually read manga, but tried watching it. It's interesting-- I'll give it a chance.


----------



## absol (Apr 22, 2022)

Business Proposal
just started but it's so funny and cuteee

Update: Binged it, just finished  guess I'm gonna watch the bts vids now cause I'm feeling kinda empty


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 23, 2022)

I just started watching season 2 of Bridgerton.


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2022)

i’ve been watching old disney/family channel shows from my childhood on disney+ recently as they make me feel better whenever i’m not doing great for some reason haha. i started watching _the suite life of zack and cody_ when i got food poisoning last month and finally got around to finishing it the other day, and now i’ve moved on to _that’s so raven_! i’m not sure what i’ll watch next (i was thinking maybe _recess _or _wizards of waverly place_?), but i’m having a lot of fun re-experiencing my favourite childhood shows as an adult.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 24, 2022)

_Moon Knight_ and _Gentleman Jack_ S2. I don't really care for _Moon Knight_ but I'm all for more _Gentleman Jack_.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

Spy x Family


----------



## ItsThatDamCatAgain (May 1, 2022)

Oh man, I want to watch some new series or re-watch stuff but I'm the type that's heavily procrastinistic, it's gotten to the point that I've gotten a book and organized all the series/movies I want to watch, games I want to play, and things I want to read. All _By hand copied _from my bookmarks.
It took 2 hours.
My hand was dead by the end.
But I would like to catch up on My Hero Academia and re-watch an old childhood favourite, an obscure show called Hero 108 on Cartoon Network.


----------



## milktae (May 2, 2022)

im currently watching heartstopper (my current fav <3) moon knight and fairly odd parents


----------



## deana (May 2, 2022)

More new epsiodes of Ozark were added so I am watching that again


----------



## LadyDestani (May 3, 2022)

I recently started watching Misfits. I just finished the first season and it was really good. I'm looking forward to watching more.


----------



## mogyay (May 10, 2022)

i binged both anne with an e, and heartstoppers, both filled me with such joyous wholesomeness lol


----------



## xara (May 16, 2022)

still on my watching old disney/family channel shows from my childhood kick. i finished watching _that’s so raven_ late last week and enjoyed it a lot, and now i’ve moved onto _raven’s home_ since disney+ doesn’t currently have _cory in the house_.  i’m only on season two, but i’m enjoying it so far! it’s made me laugh quite a bit, but it’s definitely inferior to its antecedent imo. it’s good, but i wish that orlando brown’s character would at least be _mentioned_ sometimes. i know why he’ll never physically be invited back, but eddie (orlando’s character), raven and chelsea were so close in _that’s so raven_ that i wish his existence hadn’t been written out entirely. i also wish anneliese van der pol (chelsea) didn’t leave and that the visions looked and sounded the same, but otherwise the show’s good! raven’s kids are funny, and i love that devon is their dad and that he’s made a couple appearances. i also like that raven’s dad, victor, shows up occasionally!


Spoiler: some of my favourite quotes so far



“i’m thinking, today when the first guy leaves, i’ll creep up on the other guy and ask them if they’re hiring.”

“alright, but if that doesn’t work, you gotta text me by 4:15 so that i can get in position. and print out a resume.”

“people will think we’re twinsies.”
“...you _are_ twinsies.”

“why is everyone so jumpy around me? i live here, i’m going to show up.”

“ma! it’s not a burp if food comes out!”



i’m also casually watching _my strange addiction_ and _chicago med_. i’m only on the third episode of the first season of the latter, though.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 16, 2022)

I finished season 2 of Bridgerton yesterday and I can't wait for season 3. I adore this show!

Today I started watching Wild Babies on Netflix, a nature documentary about baby animals in the wild.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2022)

Dexter's Laboratory on MegaCartoons


----------



## Vizionari (May 22, 2022)

I finished Moon Knight recently and it's probably my favorite Disney+ Marvel series to date. Currently watching Arcane and Spy x Family ^^


----------



## Neb (May 24, 2022)

I’m watching HeartStopper as well. It’s fantastic. I wish I had a show like this when I was a teen. I think it would’ve helped me accept my own sexuality earlier. The characters are so sweet and tolerant. Season 2 can’t come soon enough.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 24, 2022)

I started watching Workin ' Mums on netflix when I was really sick a couple of weeks ago and I really enjoy it. I haven't watched anymore for a while though, and they recently added a new season. 

A show I would like to start is Heartstopper. It looks so cute. But I wanna read the books first.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 24, 2022)

Right now I am waiting for each new episode of Spy x Family…like every other anime fan, trying my best to watch all the seasons of NCIS that I missed ( I blame Tony Dinozzo for leaving the show for my lack of interest…he was my man), and rewatching Lucifer…currently on season 5.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 28, 2022)

I've started on the Netflix documentary Animal and also season 3 of Love, Death + Robots.


----------



## deana (May 29, 2022)

Stranger Things!!

Had a good solid binge watch of the first 3 seasons last week and now watching season 4!


----------



## Neb (May 29, 2022)

I started Better Call Saul today. The lighting, acting, and cinematography are all excellent. There were times I wanted to pause just so I could enjoy the warm tinted landscapes. The plot and tone were a bit depressing though. I had to watch some Heartstopper to cheer myself up.


----------



## Franny (May 29, 2022)

about to start watching spy x family sometime soon, either later tonight or tomorrow during the holiday


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 29, 2022)

Stranger Things Season 4! Haven't watched the first 3 seasons in a while so I may have to go back and rewatch them at some point.


----------



## Chrysopal (May 30, 2022)

Big Bang Thoery


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 30, 2022)

Finished last week the Korean crime action thriller *My Name*. I was impressed. Great cast. Violent, but beautifully shot. Nice twists in the plot. Finished last night the Western drama series *Godless*. It was riveting. The writing was so good. Now I'm watching *Stranger Things* season 4. Everyone's so... grown up! Also watching *Love Death +Robots*. I enjoy the anthology format.


----------



## slzzpz (May 30, 2022)

Caught up with *AoT* and now watching a 90s animated show called *The Critic*.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 30, 2022)

I am currently re-watching _The Suite Life of Zack and Cody_. I forgot it was so funny. My favorite character is probably Maddie. 

I am also watching _Lizzie McGuire_. It’s only available in English on Disney+ which means I only understand 95%. I guess that’s enough, though.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 31, 2022)

I've been watching _*Star Trek:Strange New Worlds*_.I'm very happy that this show has returned Star Trek to its old school roots.It's not serialized and the characters are real people again.They even brought back some characters I didn't expect to see in this particular Trek timeline.Beam me up.


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2022)

I re-watched Gravity Falls and am currently watching a french series called HPI.


----------



## Pokeking (May 31, 2022)

I finished Part 1 of Season 4 of Stranger Things and am awaiting the next episode of Obi-Wan.

My usual shows, SNL and FOX's Animation Domination, are over until the fall.

I am also rewatching Gargoyles on Disney+.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 2, 2022)

Husband and I have started watching a show called "Severance" on Apple TV and it is AMAZING, highly highly recommend it. Super mysterious show. A very unique sci-fi thriller. Although I should note, don't watch it if you have the following trigger: attempted suicide. also flashing lights


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jun 2, 2022)

As of now I am watching Star Trek Strange New Worlds and Obi-Wan Kenobi.

Rewatching X-Men Evolution on Disney +


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 2, 2022)

Season four of Stranger Things.

I actually finished it on Sunday but I need volume two NOW!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 2, 2022)

I started watching an anime called Kotaro Lives Alone on netflix


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 4, 2022)

I started season 3 of The Boys today. I only watched the first episode (the first 3 are available right now), but I'm looking forward to watching more.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 6, 2022)

The Boys
Obi-Wan-Kenobi
The Kardashian's
Ms. Marvel (when it premiere's on Wednesday)


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 6, 2022)

I finished season 3 of Love, Death + Robots today.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 6, 2022)

Looney Tunes (Classic version). I forgot how funny this show was!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 7, 2022)

Finally watching some more Adventure Time!! I have so much to catch up on. About to start season 7!


----------



## Neb (Jun 7, 2022)

I’m catching up on Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop after taking a break from both. They’re very solid anime. I wish more modern series had such good pacing.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 15, 2022)

I finally finished watching all 5 seasons of Misfits. The show started out much better than I was expecting. I got really invested in it for the first 3 seasons, but I think that's where it should have ended. The ending of season 3 was a satisfying conclusion for the majority of the original characters. Seasons 4 & 5 saw the introduction of a bunch of new characters that weren't necessarily bad, but the writing went downhill fast making the show nonsensical at times. Yes, the early seasons required a certain amount of suspension of disbelief, but at least the characters and storylines were written with some consistency. In the later seasons it seemed like they just didn't care anymore.

In summary, it's a good fun show for seasons 1-3, but I recommend stopping there. Also, it's very NSFW.


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 16, 2022)

Pokémon Journeys.  I've watched so many episodes in the past 12 hours, I can't stop. Pokémon shows are so good, they always put me in a good mood, and they're only 20 minutes so are so easy to binge watch


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 16, 2022)

Stranger things


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 16, 2022)

Do the NHL Playoffs count? No? Okay.

Here’s what I’m currently watching:
Catfish: The TV Show - _(Ongoing)_
Help! I’m in a Secret Relationship! - _(Ongoing)_
The Owl House - _(For the second time) _


----------



## Goshi (Jun 16, 2022)

Rewatching Rocko's Modern Life, and also started Vento Aureo after holding off so long.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 17, 2022)

Now currently watching both Obi-Wan and Ms. Marvel that come out every Wednesday. Basically any Marvel or Star Wars show on Disney+ show that comes out, I'll be watching.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 17, 2022)

Autumn247 said:


> Pokémon Journeys.  I've watched so many episodes in the past 12 hours, I can't stop. Pokémon shows are so good, they always put me in a good mood, and they're only 20 minutes so are so easy to binge watch


I’m watching Pokémon Journeys too!  but I’m watching it on Netflix so there’s not a lot of episodes


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Jun 17, 2022)

Obi-wan, The Simpsons, My Little Pony!

Obi-wan is, ok i guess... i like star wars but i just dont know something feels diff bout obi's series.

The Simpsons, so...good, im on season 7 and 8 so...its so good.



My Little Pony, can you tell i like it...?


----------



## Romaki (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm in the middle of First Kill, and I don't want it to end. 8 episodes is not enough, should be 13.


----------



## Giddy (Jun 17, 2022)

Been watching Dead End: Paranormal Park and Lucifer.


----------



## oddbear (Jun 17, 2022)

i watch cartoons because i'm still a little baby lol
i just watched all the episodes of the owl house and amphibia that are currently on disney+ (and i may be obsessed with raine whispers now but that's my problem)
and i am watching season 4 of aggretsuko
i just saw spoilers that haida and retsuko don't get together
i'm sure they're both happy in the end and it's supposed to be empowering because retsuko doesn't need a boyfriend but
h a i d a... why are you so  s t u p i d
oh no im a fanboy now...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2022)

oddbear said:


> -snip-


I love Owl House. I was kind of drawn to Raine Whispers as well because we have the same hairstyle, but mine is more of a light teal/somewhat blue. Like in my signature. Similar enough that if I were to cosplay, I likely would not need a wig or a major color change, though. But yeah, it’s a top notch cartoon. I can’t wait for the third season, and hopefully it continues past that eventually.


----------



## oddbear (Jun 17, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I love Owl House. I was kind of drawn to Raine Whispers as well because we have the same hairstyle, but mine is more of a light teal/somewhat blue. Like in my signature. Similar enough that if I were to cosplay, I likely would not need a wig or a major color change, though. But yeah, it’s a top notch cartoon. I can’t wait for the third season, and hopefully it continues past that eventually.


i was drawn to raine whispers because they use they/them pronouns and (this is kinda personal) i've been dealing with my own gender so seeing someone that's not cisgender in cartoons makes me really happy
i can't get over the animation as well. every time i watch it i can't stand some of the scenes because they're just so cool :,)

(I KNEW BELOS WAS PHILLIP WITTEBANE. IDK HOW BUT I JUST DID.)

my friend watches it too (she's the one that got me into it) and she says that disney is going to cancel it because "it doesn't fit the disney brand". they say it's because of the witches but... i know it's not.


----------



## BakaRina (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm currently watching Sabrina, the Teenage Witch. Hellsing Ultimate, The Owl House and Amphibia. I'm watching each one whenever I feel like watching until I manage to finish one and focus on the remaining few.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 19, 2022)

Web of Make Believe: Death, Lies & The Internet 

I’ve only watched one episode from this docu-series but so far it’s making me want to delete myself from social media. The lengths some people will go to to exploit others for a laugh is shocking.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 20, 2022)

I finished watching the nature documentary Animal on Netflix today. It was really good and I hope more episodes will be released in the future.


----------



## Neb (Jun 21, 2022)

I’m watching Invincible. It’s amazing that an American animated series targeted at adults can actually look good. I’ll have to watch the series in chunks though. It can get really violent at times.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 22, 2022)

I started season 3 of Umbrella Academy today.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 25, 2022)

Season three of The Umbrella Academy.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 29, 2022)

Season 4 of _Stranger Things_. I'm going to watch season 3 of _The Umbrella Academy _after.


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 29, 2022)

This is the 3rd time I've watched the whole series 'The Dukes of Hazzard' hence my island name!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jun 29, 2022)

I'm on part 2 of Pokémon Master Journeys, also in season 2 of Bridgerton, and am watching the anime series Komi Can't Communicate for the 2nd time


----------



## cya (Jul 1, 2022)

I'm on season 2 of Good Girls, and I'm trying to get through season 3 of Umbrella Academy.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 2, 2022)

Stranger Things Volume 2

I still have the last episode to go and I'm not emotionally or mentally prepared for what's about to come.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 5, 2022)

I finished watching Umbrella Academy season 3 the other day and now I am watching it all over again from the beginning......

IM OBSESSED !!!!!


----------



## slzzpz (Jul 6, 2022)

The Boys. So far so good.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't really have a series I follow anymore. I do watch One Piece when the dubbed versions come out on dvd. There are some good shows/series that are for streaming services, but I really can't justify paying every streaming service a fee to watch the one or two shows they have.


Autumn247 said:


> I'm on part 2 of Pokémon Master Journeys, also in season 2 of Bridgerton, and am watching the anime series Komi Can't Communicate for the 2nd time


I watched the very first season of Pokemon a few months back. I originally started with the 4kids dub since I found a box set super cheap, but then watched a bit with the Japanese original/without the edits, but it wasn't as entertaining so I went back to the 4kids version lol. Some of the original Japanese was kind of borderline weird/creepy.

It's a great show, but the rigid formula they forced on themselves where Ash must always lose at the end still bothers me.



themysterybidder said:


> This is the 3rd time I've watched the whole series 'The Dukes of Hazzard' hence my island name!


Yeeee-haw. Welcome to Hazzard Island. *Buck speeds over a dirt hill and above the ocean.* I bet that boy wished he brought his floaties today!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jul 6, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeeee-haw. Welcome to Hazzard Island. *Buck speeds over a dirt hill and above the ocean.* I bet that boy wished he brought his floaties today!


 Today's episode was 'How to Succeed in Hazzard'. Rosco is my favourite!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 6, 2022)

I finished season 3 of Umbrella Academy today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2022)

Found an old J-dorama called Sprout that I started today, seems very cute ^w^


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2022)

currently watching dear m & yumi's cells s2! dear m has been super enjoyable so far


----------



## Soigne (Jul 8, 2022)

rewatching MTV scream


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 8, 2022)

I finished season 3 of The Boys today. I've also been watching season 3 of The Orville as it airs.


----------



## Emilygm2010 (Jul 10, 2022)

Hunter x Hunter right now. But once I'm done that I think I'm going to watch Saiki k


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 10, 2022)

we started watching dragonball Z. I'm not too familiar with the series. But it's funnier than I expected and I like Piccolo


----------



## petaI (Jul 21, 2022)

been watching Lost :3


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 22, 2022)

*Currently watching:*
Catfish: The TV Show _(my guilty pleasure)_
My Hero Academia 
Spy x Family


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 22, 2022)

Pokemon
Modern Family


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 22, 2022)

Finally finished the hunger games trilogy last night, that was long overdue lol. I really liked it. Something I appreciated about the aspect of war in this series is that __it doesn't just to back to happy yay normal after the war and the coin/snow assassinations. You watch Katniss mourn and deal with trauma a lot. You watch her heal.
It was kind of a beautiful ending, and I'm glad I decided to finally finish the movie series.


----------



## Vintersol (Jul 22, 2022)

I am watching  manifest (3 seasons) on Netflix.


----------



## GreenOctagons (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2022)

Primal's second season premiered last week. I didn't even know and had to hunt the episodes down. It's made by the creator who made Samurai Jack. You can tell, as it has the same feel. The way Gennedy Tartakovsky tells an episodic story through ambient sounds and simple animations is really a work of art. It proves that dialogue isn't needed.

It's a lot more brutal than Samurai Jack's TV-Y7 rating. It follows the story of a caveman and his pet tyrannosaurus as they do their best to survive in an unforgiving land.


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Jul 30, 2022)

Right now I am watching the new season of Harley Quinn


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 30, 2022)

Tsukuri_Yukimura said:


> Right now I am watching the new season of Harley Quinn


Same here. I just started on it. I still have the third episode to watch.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 31, 2022)

Currently rewatching Siren on Disney+


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (Aug 1, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> Same here. I just started on it. I still have the third episode to watch.


I love the BatFamily episode so much…Nightwing just makes me chuckle all the way through…also Alfred as Macaroni…I love Alfred for reasons


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 1, 2022)

Watching _The Rehearsal_ with a few friends and every episode never fails to make me feel wildly uncomfortable.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 4, 2022)

I am watching Umbrella Academy again for the 4th time (in 4 weeks) I am obsessed haha


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 8, 2022)

I started on The Sandman today! I'm also watching Uncoupled.


----------



## WriterofWritings (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm watching Eve--it's a KDrama, and in a genre I don't typically watch, but so far its extremely interesting! Might have to watch more like it in the future.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 12, 2022)

Season three of Locke & Key


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm watching the final season of *Better Call Saul* with my family. We were waiting until we got close to the series finale before starting the season, and oh man, I'm glad since this season has been riveting and I would've hated to wait a week between episodes to see what happens next. Just 3 more episodes left to watch, can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 19, 2022)

Started watching Oregairu (My Teen RomCom SNAFU) and it looks like my exact cup of tea, so I'm excited to watch the whole series! I'm such a sucker for high school slice-of-life anime


----------



## ellarella (Aug 19, 2022)

nathan fielder's the rehearsal

it's absolutely bonkers and amazing, but i'm not sure if it has reached the heights that his earlier show, nathan for you, did. the last episode will tell


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 19, 2022)

I finished episode 10 of The Sandman today and was surprised to find a special bonus episode was just added! Can't wait to watch it this weekend. I'm a huge fan of the comics and this series is extremely well done.


----------



## hakutaku (Aug 21, 2022)

The anime I'm currently watching is Kobato, an old CLAMP slice of life show,, I'm around half-way through it and so far it's pretty good!

I also started Gilmore Girls recently for the autumnal vibes, I have a soft spot for 2000s American shows set in comfy small town settings I think


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 22, 2022)

House of the Dragon… bring on the next 9 weeks of bloodshed and plot twists!


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 22, 2022)

I am also watching House of the Dragon.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 23, 2022)

^ Looks like I'll add on that I'm also watching House of the Dragon. It's getting serious already and looking forward to the next 9 episodes of season 1!


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Aug 23, 2022)

I've been enjoying watching 'The Umbrella Academy' with my family for the past several weeks, and finished 3 seasons recently. We enjoyed it immensely, and how different it is from other superhero stories. 
I just also finished watching the conclusion of the 2nd season of 'Only Murders in the Building' yesterday. I never would have guessed who was revealed to be the killer... 
Now I need to find another show to watch since these shows' current seasons just recently ended, so waiting for another one would definitely take up some time... if I can figure out how to get Apple TV, I'm very interested in checking out 'Severance'.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 24, 2022)

I am watching Umbrella Academy for the 5th or 6th time I can't remember 

But I also just started watching Deadly Class and I am really liking it so far


----------



## Bluebellie (Aug 26, 2022)

Im rewatching Grey's Anatomy 
Boy do I love bad tv.


----------



## Snek (Aug 28, 2022)

I'm rewatching the American version of The Office. But...only the seasons with Michael Scott. I never watched the seasons after Steve Carell left the show but heard it wasn't good.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm currently watching Echoes with my mum on Netflix and rewatching Fate: The Winx Saga on my own as well.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 1, 2022)

I just watched the first episode of Amazon's The Lord Of The Rings: The Rings Of Power.I've been a fan of J.R.R Tolkien's original trilogy and The Hobbit for many years and I was impressed by The Rings Of Power.Will this series live up to the legacy of Peter Jackson's series of LOTR films(not The Hobbit series)?It's too early to tell but I think they're off to a good start.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm watching A League of Their Own with my girlfriend and I love it so much! The baseball and the outfits and the gayness are all right up my alley.


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 3, 2022)

I just got caught up with Owl House, it's a shame it's getting cancelled, the show is actually interesting and funny.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 3, 2022)

Making The Cut on Amazon Prime


----------



## al-tirah (Sep 3, 2022)

Jujutsu Kaisen


----------



## Franny (Sep 3, 2022)

currently finishing part 2 of jojo stone ocean, so glad it finally came out. one year for half of a season is a long wait @_@ i almost forgot most of the cast by now.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm currently halfway through Devil in Ohio on Netflix.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 4, 2022)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 457226
> I just watched the first episode of Amazon's The Lord Of The Rings: The Rings Of Power.I've been a fan of J.R.R Tolkien's original trilogy and The Hobbit for many years and I was impressed by The Rings Of Power.Will this series live up to the legacy of Peter Jackson's series of LOTR films(not The Hobbit series)?It's too early to tell but I think they're off to a good start.


I've also started on the Rings of Power and my hopes are the same as yours. The Peter Jackson LOTR films were brilliant, the Hobbit not so much. I'm optimistic after the first episode, though. Hopefully it won't stray too much from the lore set out in the Silmarillion and the various Appendices.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 5, 2022)

I've finally descended upon k-dramas. I'm watching _Mr. Queen_ right now and am loving it (perfect balance of history, well-done drama, comedy, and romance). 

If anyone else enjoys them, I'd appreciate your recommendations.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 5, 2022)

After having all my friends tell me off over and over   I am finally watching Breaking Bad for the first time !!!!

I am also watching Umbrella Academy for the 7th time


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 5, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I've also started on the Rings of Power and my hopes are the same as yours. The Peter Jackson LOTR films were brilliant, the Hobbit not so much. I'm optimistic after the first episode, though. Hopefully it won't stray too much from the lore set out in the Silmarillion and the various Appendices.


After watching the first two episodes I think I need to read The Silmarillion again.I've read that the Tolkien Estate has insisted that Amazon has to stick with the Tolkien canon and they are restricted to the Second Age of Middle Earth.That might sound limiting but after what Peter Jackson did with The Hobbit movies,I'm kind of relieved that Amazon can't alter things excessively.


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 5, 2022)

Mairmalade said:


> I've finally descended upon k-dramas. I'm watching _Mr. Queen_ right now and am loving it (perfect balance of history, well-done drama, comedy, and romance).
> 
> If anyone else enjoys them, I'd appreciate your recommendations.


I haven't been keeping up with k-dramas as much lately, but one of the more recent ones I watched and loved was Mr. Sunshine. Great mix of history, drama, and romance. Not much comedy in this one, though.

Queen Seondeok is an epic historical drama with action, romance, and lots of political intrigue.

City Hunter has a really good dramatic story, action, romance, and a bit of comedic relief.

My Girlfriend is a Gumiho (Nine-Tailed Fox) was my introduction to k-dramas and remains my favorite. Plenty of comedy and cute romance but also compelling stakes and drama. My husband tells me all the time that I'm his Gumiho because I act just like her minus the meat obsession.

There are plenty of other good ones, but those are my top picks.


----------



## duckvely (Sep 6, 2022)

currently watching poong and big mouth! needed something to fill the void after finishing alchemy of souls


----------



## Sylvia (Sep 6, 2022)

I've just finished Anatomy of a Scandal.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Sep 6, 2022)

I’ve been watching Community with my parents and rewatching the first season when I not with them, lol. It’s a show about a mix of people of all ages and types in a study group at a less than adequate community college. The first season if my favorite so far, I just got to season 3. It’s a hilarious comedy with some adult humor, so not for kids! It gets crazier by the season!

The other series I’m watching is a animated show called Daria. It’s not a kids show despite being animated, but it’s not like the Simpsons or other adult cartoons. It’s a show from the 90’s also a comedy and just slightly dark humor mixed in sometimes. The show’s  about the life of a cynical teenage girl named Daria that has been moved with her family to a new town. She’s in high school and is often accompanied by her new friend Jane. She’s trying to get through the crazy situations with her shallow sister and other shallow, odd or greedy people. It’s really good and I highly recommend it! It’s super funny too!


----------



## teebeans (Sep 11, 2022)

House of the Dragon! I didn't expect much from it since the disappointing ending of GoT but surprisingly it's been great so far. I like Daemon, he's impulsive and unpredictable but that's what makes him interesting.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 11, 2022)

Binged watched Modern Family during my quarantine, and I've got some extra time this week so I'm going to continue chipping through the series. It's honestly such a mood-booster.


----------



## slzzpz (Sep 12, 2022)

Dragon Ball Z Kai. Never seen this version and it's pretty good.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 14, 2022)

Still watching Breaking Bad for the first time I am about to finish season 3 so far I like it.


----------



## Jhine7 (Sep 14, 2022)

Currently watching a lot! Not easy to balance them all with my fiancés work schedule.

She-Hulk
House of the Dragon
The Rings of Power
Andor


----------



## Jacob (Sep 26, 2022)

The Queen's Gambit, my boyfriend started teaching me chess so now I'm really into it. Watched until 1am last night


----------



## Hat' (Sep 26, 2022)

I started watching Ghost Whisperer in a non-sporadic way with my boyfriend, I think we'll continue once he comes back.


----------



## CylieDanny (Sep 26, 2022)

Ive been watching Cells at Work! I read the manga, and aside from the opening song. Im enjoying the anime.


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 28, 2022)

Kinda behind this, but...

I’m currently watching _Extraordinary Attorney Woo_.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Sep 28, 2022)

Currently watching The Office (US version), Hunter x Hunter (2011 series one) and haven't started, but really want to get back into watching Cowboy Bebop. Got through about 8 episodes, REALLY enjoyed it, then just randomly stopped for some reason XD.


----------



## QueenCobra (Sep 28, 2022)

Somehow, I found full episodes of The Lucy Show on YouTube. It may be old, but it’s still funny.


My dad asked me, “Have you heard of this anime called Castlevania?”

I chuckled, as I enjoy the games, but then remembered it became an animated series. I’ll have to try it out sometime. It’ll be awkward as I wrote some fanfiction for it back in the day, but I’ve definitely put the past behind me lol.

Also, I’d like a season with Soma Cruz and Mina…if they ever get around to it.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 30, 2022)

I've been watching _She-Hulk: Attorney At Law_.Yeah,it's a ridiculous premise for a TV series but it's also really funny.It's nice to watch a superhero series/movie that doesn't have a lot of that heavy,end-of-the-world stuff going on.


----------



## QueenCobra (Sep 30, 2022)

Also…not current, but a series I rewatched during the first wave of the pandemic (2020) was Liberty’s Kids. It’s a PBS cartoon about the Revolutionary War, and I mostly watched it out of nostalgia. It’s not the best, but still worth a watch.


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Oct 1, 2022)

Currently? I’m binge-watching Amphibia again, I’ve missed the characters a lot since the show ended. Before that I rewatched The Owl House. So excited for the upcoming specials! (even though it sucks that it had to get cancelled)


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 27, 2022)

currently watching: Friends (i'm on series 10 - i sort of started sort of midway through series 9 but i have seen some of the earlier episodes so it's chill)
Doctor Who (started watching from the david tennant and donna noble era - 'the runaway bride' from series 3, and have skipped a season 'cause donna is not present. will start 'partners in crime' from series 4 in the near future). i just like their era more okay
also strictly come dancing when it's on

edit - also taskmaster on channel 4 (britcom thing with variants in other countries)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 27, 2022)

Been watching a lot of King of the Hill lately! Never thought I would get in to this show; when I was a kid I would always change the channel immediately.

We also started Chainsaw Man but have only seen one episode! I love it so far.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 27, 2022)

I've finished Rings of Power and House of the Dragon.

I'm currently watching Black Sails, a historical drama that features both real and fictional pirates. I'm in the middle of season 2 now (there are 4 seasons in total) and I'm loving it. Warning that it is very mature, though.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 27, 2022)

I recently acquired the complete box sets of some of my favorite TV series:



 








Left to right:The Sopranos,Lovejoy,Have Gun-Will Travel,Dark Skies,Square Pegs

The Sopranos: The exploits of a New Jersey organized crime family.

Lovejoy: A quirky British antiques dealer who often gets into trouble.

Have Gun-Will Travel: A Western for people who don't like Westerns.The hero,Paladin,is a fixer who uses his brains just as much as his gun to make things right.

Dark Skies: A young couple uncovers a secret alien invasion and are harassed by government goons.


Square Pegs: Two nerd girls try to deal with high school in the 80's.


----------



## Autumn247 (Oct 29, 2022)

There's a cute anime on Netflix called Romantic Killer, it's really good so I've been watching that 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2022

I really want to see season 2 of the Chucky horror series, probably going to buy it digitally


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2022)

still watching spongebob, as if anyone is surprised lmao

I'm recording every episode from seasons 1-3 on VHS, currently near the beginning of season 2


----------



## mogyay (Nov 2, 2022)

i'm currently nearly finished only murder in the building and loving it! i love their dynamic, it's super entertaining 

i also finished young royals season 2 (binged it in one night) it was good but i preferred season 1


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 2, 2022)

atm I'm watching bibliophile princess and gaus electronics ! both enjoyable


----------



## mouthrat (Nov 3, 2022)

i've been watching schitt's creek! i'm really enjoying it, i haven't watched it in some time, but i'm on season 3 i think? my favorite characters are david, moira, and stevie. the show makes me laugh, cringe, and ultimately makes me feel good. i also like how the episodes are on the shorter side, because its easier for my incredibly short attention span to stay focused on it lol.

i also might start watching breaking bad, what do you guys think of it?


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 6, 2022)

I am rewatching The Umbrella Academy I won't tell you guys how many times I have watched it in the last 4ish months hahah


----------



## xara (Nov 10, 2022)

started watching _the crown_ on netflix. i don’t really care for the royal family, but it seems interesting + i was bored and not sure what else to watch lol. idk how much of it is factual and how much is just for dramatization, but it’s not bad so far! i think the casting is good. 

also watched _wandavision_ and _fleabag_ a while ago. both were amazing.


----------



## themysterybidder (Nov 11, 2022)

Currently working my way through the newest series of 'Two Doors Down' on the BBC iPlayer.  It's just not the same without Cathy!


----------



## Firesquids (Nov 11, 2022)

Watching Dead End Paranormal Park on Netflix. So far I'm liking it, I like the LGBT representation and it's pretty cute and funny if a bit formulaic.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2022)

Re-watching Friends for the 100th time.
Also re-watching Toradora, Dragon Maid (had no idea there was a 2nd season til now!), and about to re-watch Terror in Resonance so my boyfriend can check it out for the first time.

Also watching the Nanny for the first time, I think I’m on season 3 now? I love her so much lol.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm rewatching Psych. It's been so long and I've never seen the first few seasons in English.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 18, 2022)

Me & Mum are rewatching Ghosts on BBC IPlayer  because we haven’t seen series 4


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 18, 2022)

I started watching _The Santa Clauses_,a new series based on the Santa Clause movies.While it doesn't capture the magic of the original 1994 movie,I thought it was funny and certainly better than _The Santa Clause 3_(the "_Godfather 3_" of the Santa Clause franchise).


----------



## horan (Nov 18, 2022)

I’m watching Grey’s Anatomy for the first time but I’m only on season 7 so far and there’s soooo much more to go. Idk if I can do it. Some crazy stuff happens on this show haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 18, 2022)

Currently watching season 2 of Inside Job, which just came out.  I’ve watched season 1 twice.  It’s honestly a pretty good show with some funny jokes thrown in!


----------



## redpandness (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm mainly watching The Case Study of Vanitas, also I'm watching Dance Moms and Super Nanny with my mom.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2022)

Sophie23 said:


> Me & Mum are rewatching Ghosts on BBC IPlayer  because we haven’t seen series 4
> 
> View attachment 469512


Got a bit of an odd lineup here. What time period is this supposed to be haha.


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 19, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Got a bit of an odd lineup here. What time period is this supposed to be haha.


I’m not sure


----------



## digimon (Nov 19, 2022)

i just finished up watching the sopranos recently! i started watching over the summer and then made the mistake of stopping half way through the last season all off a sudden. i ended up watching the rest of the last season but i feel like i should try to watch it again while paying better attention lol i honestly don't want to though. i also caught myself up on house of the dragon too because i was worried that if i put it off any longer i'd run into spoilers


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2022)

Star Trek Original Series.

Wow some of it is dated but like in a comedic way.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 27, 2022)

I've started watching Wednesday. I'm 2 episodes in and loving it so far.

I'm also working on season 2 of To Your Eternity.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 28, 2022)

Criminal Minds: Evolution

I lost interest in the last few seasons of Criminal Minds but after watching the revival on Disney+ it's peaked my interest in the series once again and given me the incentive to finish off the original show as well.


----------



## duckvely (Nov 28, 2022)

currently watching little women, reborn rich, and revenge of others! i love school mystery dramas, and revenge of others is absolutely amazing!! hoping it stays this way until the end

i also watched weak hero class 1 which was an incredible show, and i can't get over it even though it's been a few days since i finished it. everything about it is amazing!!!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Nov 28, 2022)

Very, very late to the party, but just started Squid Game last night (it’s been close to a year since I’ve had Netflix, though). Great stuff, so far!

For lighter stuff, I’ve been watching Abbott Elementary & rewatching Community. So glad #sixseasonsandamovie is happening!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 6, 2022)

I finished Wednesday and I loved it! Tim Burton and the Addams Family are a perfect match and it was everything I expected. I wasn't surprised by any of the twists at the end, but I didn't need to be. The wit, the dark humor, the stellar cast, and the overall vibes kept me invested from beginning to end.


----------



## Autumn247 (Dec 7, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I finished Wednesday and I loved it! Tim Burton and the Addams Family are a perfect match and it was everything I expected. I wasn't surprised by any of the twists at the end, but I didn't need to be. The wit, the dark humor, the stellar cast, and the overall vibes kept me invested from beginning to end.


I loved it as well! The cast was amazing! I loved Wednesday's dance at the Nevermore dance 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2022

watching the horror series Chucky (seaon 2) 

and I am almost done with season 2 of the Digimon anime


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 8, 2022)

I’m watching two shows, _Business Proposal _and _Wednesday_. Loving those so far!


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 8, 2022)

Currently not watching any series until the next marvel series comes out. Have been watching the LOTR movies this week with my wife though since it's her favorite. Next will be The Hobbit and then we'll go from there.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (Dec 16, 2022)

Been watching the Mysterious Benedict Society on Disney plus about four orphans who enter a school scholarship competition but end up getting recruited for a top-secret world-saving mission instead.


----------



## Sophie23 (Dec 19, 2022)

I’ve watched all the Wednesday episodes. - Netflix
I’ve watched all the Megan & Harry episodes - Netflix 
I’ve watched all the Willow episodes so far - Disney +
I’ve watched all the Santa Clause’s episodes so far - Disney +


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 19, 2022)

Adventure Time - I've never actually watched it before and my husband has never seen all of it. We're near the end of season 5 now. I'm really loving it so far!


----------



## spicedb (Dec 20, 2022)

Mob Psycho 100 which will end next episode :’j I’ve been a superfan for a long long time so seeing it end for real feels bittersweet.
I also started watching Wednesday during lunches! love the vibes.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Dec 24, 2022)

watched the first 3 episodes of Spy x Family just now, omg, what a cute show


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 24, 2022)

Bulbadragon said:


> Adventure Time - I've never actually watched it before and my husband has never seen all of it. We're near the end of season 5 now. I'm really loving it so far!


Nice! You can also watch the HBO 4 part specials without having HBO now to. And I think Adventure Time is making a comeback. I really liked the whackiness of the earlier seasons. Some of the mid-series stuff got a little too serialized soap-opera drama for me.


----------



## Coach (Dec 24, 2022)

Just finished watching 'The Traitors', it was sooo entertaining! Going to start watching season 2 of Alice In Borderland as it's out on Netflix now.


----------



## LoserMom (Dec 24, 2022)

Just started the 2nd season of The White Lotus. I loved the 1st season so I’m hoping the 2nd one will be just as good!


----------



## xara (Jan 5, 2023)

i’ve begun watching season 2 of _ginny and georgia_ on netflix! i’m only on episode 2, but i’m really enjoying it so far!


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 5, 2023)

currently watching gilmore girls but since ginny & georgia s2 is here im watching that instea

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2023



xara said:


> i’ve begun watching season 2 of _ginny and georgia_ on netflix! i’m only on episode 2, but i’m really enjoying it so far!


how chaotic is it so far


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2023)

I just binge-watched all eight episodes of _Lookism_ on Netflix in a single sitting because I'm in too much pain to do much else. I had low expectations but I really enjoyed it. It tackles difficult topics in a light-hearted enough way that it doesn't leave you in a depressive pit at the end but it's take-home message still makes a powerful impact. 

Aside from that my partner and I are slowly working our way through _Wednesday_. Plus I started watching _The Circle_ season 5 last night. Trashy reality TV shows are my #1 guilty pleasure.


----------



## swiftieaddy13 (Jan 5, 2023)

Chris said:


> I just binge-watched all eight episodes of _Lookism_ on Netflix in a single sitting because I'm in too much pain to do much else. I had low expectations but I really enjoyed it. It tackles difficult topics in a light-hearted enough way that it doesn't leave you in a depressive pit at the end but it's take-home message still makes a powerful impact.
> 
> Aside from that my partner and I are slowly working our way through _Wednesday_. Plus I started watching _The Circle_ season 5 last night. Trashy reality TV shows are my #1 guilty pleasure.


i really liked wednesday, just be ready for the end though lol


----------



## Beanz (Friday at 8:39 AM)

finished wednesday a few weeks ago, it was good imo



Spoiler: major spoilers



the only thing that i didn’t like is that they didn’t give some of the side characters much of a personality. like both tyler and xavier have the personalities of a cardboard box imo, why does thing, a literal hand have more personality than those two. the ending was a plot twist but at the same time kind of predictable with making the boyfriend (tyler) the hyde.

xavier is still incredibly sketchy because of his drawings (he definitely has some kind of connection to the hyde but the series kind of makes you forget that by the end) and the phone scene. i have always liked xavier better than tyler even tho he’s kind of creepy, i knew i had a dislike for tyler from the start.

anyway thing was one of my favorite characters next to wednesday, jenna ortega’s acting was great. if there’s ever a 2nd season i’d like to see more scenes with the family even tho it’s wednesday’s show. i heard people were complaining about the casting of mortica and gomez but i wouldn’t know better since i’ve never seen anything addams family related before. also lurch looked off at the end so maybe that’s not really lurch..


----------



## LadyDestani (Friday at 1:28 PM)

I've finished a couple of shows recently.

 *Black Sails *
I really cannot praise this series enough. A combination of real and fictional pirate characters come together in an epic tale about the battle for control of Nassau. It is harsh, brutal, and mature, but most of all honest. The characters are truly nuanced and each of them well represented. It covers serious topics related to love (including LGBT+), death, slavery, oppression, and ambition. The music is also top tier. 10/10

* BlackAdder *
On a different note, this Rowan Atkinson comedy is full of wit and hilarity. Each of the 4 series covers a different point in history with roughly the same cast of characters.

My favorites in order:
- Series 2 with Queen Elizabeth
- Series 3 with Prince George
- Series 4 during WWI
- Series 1 with Richard IV

There is also a Christmas Carol special with Queen Victoria that is quite good.
Definitely recommend if you are a fan of Rowan Atkinson's brand of comedy.

*The Witcher: Blood Origin*
I'm not quite done with this one as I've only watched 3 of the 4 episodes so far, but I might as well go ahead and comment. The last episode can't possibly change my feelings on this series. It simply doesn't live up to my expectations based on The Witcher. The acting is subpar. I know what emotions they're trying to convey, but the show doesn't make me _feel_ those emotions. There are some characters I want to like, but the depth and storytelling just isn't there. I'll finish it since I'm almost done, but I cannot recommend it in good conscience.


----------



## xara (Sunday at 9:40 PM)

i finally started watching _wednesday_ on netflix! i meant to watch it sooner, but i got caught up with other shows haha. i’m currently on episode 5, and i’m really enjoying it so far! my mom’s watching it with me, and she’s enjoying it as well. i love jenna ortega in anything, and i think she makes a great wednesday addams. <3


----------



## LadyDestani (Sunday at 10:52 PM)

I started a couple of new series today.

*Season 2 of Alice in Borderlands*
The first episode picks up right where season 1 left off. Introduces some interesting new twists and characters. Can't wait to see what's in store.

*The Tale of Outcasts*
A new anime airing this season. An immortal demon and a young orphan girl form a bond. I liked the first episode and I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## xara (Tuesday at 2:35 PM)

finished _wednesday_, and now i’ve started watching season 2 of _chucky_ with my dad! we had plans to watch it eons ago, but then we got caught up with other stuff haha. we’re only on episode 3, but i’m enjoying it so far! i’m really happy that glen and glenda have made an appearance; they’re actually my favourite character/s from the series, and it’s always bugged me that they were never brought up again after _seed of chucky_. ^^ 

excited to see how the rest of the season goes!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Tuesday at 9:26 PM)

South Park on Paramount+. There's 24 seasons available but I'm only on season 4. I'm determined to watch every episode, though.


----------



## DJ-Mika (Tuesday at 10:05 PM)

Currently watching the anime adaptation of _Nana _on Youtube with my sister! Heard about it via word of mouth, got curious, and decided to look it up on Youtube one day to see if the episodes were there and it's there in it's entirety (except for one episode )
I had heard that it's portrayal of relationships was more realistic and down-to-earth in comparison to most other josei/shoujo, and yep it definitely doesn't pull it's punches on certain subjects lmao
I'm enjoying it so far! As I'm approaching the final handful of episodes I can't help but feel that the pacing is getting a bit rushed, but that's anime adaptations for you lol

I hope that I can eventually start on season 2 of _Demon Slayer_ and finish season 1 of _To Your Eternity_ so I can watch the 2nd season that's coming for it!


----------



## DaisyFan (Yesterday at 3:12 PM)

Season 3 of _All Creatures Great and Small_, excited to see the show back for new season.


----------

